# knitting tea party - 14 november '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 14 November 14
41 shopping days left  ho ho ho

Well  for better or for worse  and I hope it is for the better  I am back. But I will admit  today is not a good day - I am finding it really hard to move  the joints dont seem to want to loosen up and my wrist aches and Im not breathing real well  the three motrin I took dont seem to be doing their job - the house is a mess  dadadadada. I sound like when ed and I get together  we compare aches and pains just like two old men. Lol I really am ok  truly I am  and I am so happy to be back  I have missed all of you so much.

It is 35° right now  midafternoon  down to a low of 17° tonight  I realize that is not as cold as other parts of our country  and we have no snow  but it is going to be downright chilly at the football game in lima tonight. No way would I be sitting out at a football game tonight. I have a really warm hat with ear flops  fur lined  asked Heidi if she wanted to wear it  no way was the answer  what price beauty.

Bentley has a cold  you can tell he doesnt feel good by looking at his eyes. This does not however have any indication of his energy level which I dont think has been slowed very much. Grandma is coming tonight to keep him  think I will stay out of her way  she is in a mood  say the wrong thing and Vesuvius erupts in all its splendor and the collateral damage is felt far and wide for many days  some to never rise again. I will definitely allow it to sleep.

I know it is winter  I have a litter box  which means I can no longer have the door open all the time. I really dont mind a litter box  I have gloves to wear and pick the clumps out  and these nifty little bags that are really for used diapers  they have a baby powder scent  and you just knot them and throw them in the trash  no fuss and no odor. I clean it once or twice a day depending on how many cats use it and how often. For the most part survivor kitty is the only one who uses it  the other two like being outside part or all of the day or night.

I have this new computer  ron built it for me  very nice and very fast  I really like it. I need to tweek a few things and then it will be perfect. Have already started  got rid of the bell every time I got an email  do you know how annoying that can be. Lol he still has my old one  I asked him to redownload my email  somehow I lost a bunch of my old emails that I didnt want to lose. But I am hoping for no problems with this one.

I usually dont list so many recipes for one dish  however  I really want to experiment with spaghetti squash this year  Heidi fixed it and it didnt work  or something happened that caused her not to like it  so I am going to see what I can do with it.

Veggie Primavera Spaghetti Squash

1/4th of recipe (1 1/4 cups squash with about 1 cup veggie mixture and 1 tbsp. cheese): 198 calories, 8g fat, 477mg sodium, 24.5g carbs, 6g fiber, 10.5g sugars, 9.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

Veggies, veggies, and MORE veggies! Oh yeah, and a whole lotta flavor too...

Cook: 50 minutes

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (at least 3 1/2 lbs.) 
1 cup thinly sliced onion 
1 cup thinly sliced bell pepper 
1 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 cup chopped broccoli 
1 cup chopped asparagus 
1 tbsp. olive oil or grapeseed oil 
1 1/2 cups cherry tomatoes, halved 
1 tbsp. chopped garlic 
1 1/2 tsp. Italian seasoning 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. onion powder 
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper 
3 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave squash for 6 minutes, or until soft enough to cut. Halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds.

Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to a medium-high heat. Add onion, bell pepper, mushrooms, broccoli, and asparagus. Drizzle with oil. Cook and stir until veggies have mostly softened, about 5 minutes.

Add tomatoes, garlic, and Italian seasoning to the skillet. Cook and stir until tomatoes are hot and garlic is fragrant, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat, and cover to keep warm.

Use a fork to scrape out spaghetti squash strands. Place in a strainer to drain excess moisture. Thoroughly blot dry, removing as much moisture as possible. Transfer 5 cups to a large bowl. (Reserve any extra squash for another time.)

Season squash with garlic powder, onion powder, salt, and black pepper. Add cheese wedges, breaking them into pieces, and stir until evenly distributed.

Top squash with veggie mixture and Parmesan cheese. Yum!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Chicken Sausage & Apple Spaghetti Squash

1/4th of recipe (1 1/4 cups squash with about 1 cup sausage mixture): 248 calories, 9g fat, 702mg sodium, 26g carbs, 5g fiber, 12g sugars, 17g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

Sausage with apple is a standout combo, so why wouldn't we serve it over one of our favorite pasta swaps? Mmmm!

Cook: 50 minutes

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (at least 3 1/2 lbs.) 
1 1/2 cups chopped apple 
1 cup chopped onion 
1/8 tsp. dried sage 
12 oz. (about 4 links) fully cooked chicken sausage with 8g fat or less per 3-oz. serving (like the kind by Applegate), sliced into coins 
2 tsp. chopped garlic 
1 tbsp. light whipped butter or light buttery spread (like Brummel & Brown) 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. onion powder 
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper

Directions:  
Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave squash for 6 minutes, or until soft enough to cut. Halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds.

Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes.

About 20 minutes before squash is done baking, bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Add apple and onion, and sprinkle with sage. Cook and stir until mostly softened, about 3 minutes. Raise heat to medium high, and add sausage coins. Cook and stir until hot and browned, about 5 minutes. Add garlic, and cook and stir until fragrant, about 1 minute. Remove from heat, and cover to keep warm.

Use a fork to scrape out spaghetti squash strands. Place in a strainer to drain excess moisture. Thoroughly blot dry, removing as much moisture as possible. Transfer 5 cups to a large bowl. (Reserve any extra squash for another time.)

Add remaining ingredients to the bowl of squash. Mix thoroughly.

Serve squash topped with sausage mixture!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Creamy Kale Spaghetti Squash

1/4th of recipe (about 1 2/3 cups): 296 calories, 5.5g fat, 660mg sodium, 25g carbs, 5g fiber, 8g sugars, 34g protein

PointsPlus® value 7*

Cook: 1 hour

1/4th of recipe (about 1 2/3 cups): 296 calories, 5.5g fat, 660mg sodium, 25g carbs, 5g fiber, 8g sugars, 34g protein

PointsPlus® value 7*

Ingredients

1 spaghetti squash (about 4.5 lbs.)
1 lb. raw boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into bite-sized pieces
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper
4 cups chopped kale
3 tbsp. finely chopped pouched sun-dried tomatoes
2 tsp. chopped garlic
2 tbsp. reduced-fat Parmesan-style grated topping
6 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave squash for 3 - 4 minutes, until soft enough to cut. Halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds.

Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes.

While squash cools, bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Season chicken with pepper and 1/8 tsp. salt, and add to the skillet. Cook and stir until chicken is cooked through, about 8 minutes. Transfer chicken to a large bowl, and cover to keep warm.

Use a fork to scrape out squash strands. Place in a strainer to drain excess moisture. Blot dry, if needed. Transfer 5 cups to a large bowl, and cover to keep warm. Reserve any extra squash for another time.

Clean skillet. Re-spray and bring to medium-high heat. Add kale, sun-dried tomatoes, and garlic. Add 1/2 cup water. Cover and cook until kale is tender, about 5 minutes.

Remove lid, and reduce heat to low. Add Parm-style topping and cheese wedges, breaking the cheese wedges into pieces. Add chicken and remaining 1/8 tsp. salt. Cook and stir until cheese has melted and coated veggies and chicken, about 3 minutes.

Add cheesy chicken and veggies to the spaghetti squash, mix well, and serve!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Cheesy-Peasy Spaghetti Squash

PER SERVING (1/4th of recipe, about 1 1/2 cups): 171 calories, 3.5g fat, 429mg sodium, 25.5g carbs, 5g fiber, 10g sugars, 9g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4*

FOUR kinds of cheese. We spoil you, but you're worth it...

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (about 4 1/2 lb.)
1 stick light string cheese
1 1/2 cups frozen mixed petite vegetables
4 wedges The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese
1/4 cup shredded fat-free cheddar cheese
1 tbsp. reduced-fat Parmesan-style grated topping

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave whole squash for 3 - 4 minutes, until soft enough to cut. Halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds. Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, break string cheese into thirds and place in a blender or food processor -- blend at high speed until shredded. (Or pull into shreds and roughly chop.)

Scrape out squash strands with a fork, and transfer to a strainer to drain excess moisture. Pat dry, if needed. Transfer to a large bowl and cover to keep warm.

Microwave frozen veggies in a microwave-safe bowl for 2 minutes. Stir well. Microwave for 1 minute, or until hot. Drain any excess water, and transfer veggies to the bowl with the squash strands.

In a small microwave-safe dish, microwave cheese wedges for 20 seconds, or until hot. Add to the large bowl along with shredded string cheese and cheddar cheese. Stir until cheeses have melted and are well mixed.

Serve sprinkled with Parm-style topping. Eat up!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Spaghetti Squash 'n Shrimp Arrabbiata

PER SERVING (1/4th of recipe, about 1 1/3 cups squash with 1 heaping cup shrimp and sauce): 243 calories, 2g fat, 838mg sodium, 37g carbs, 8.5g fiber, 15g sugars, 21g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

The word arrabbiata means "angry" in Italian, but you'll be anything BUT ill-tempered when you taste this dish. PROMISE!!!

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (about 4 1/2 lb.)
1 cup chopped onion
2 tsp. chopped garlic
1 tsp. red pepper flakes, or more to taste
One 28-oz. can crushed tomatoes (about 3 cups)
1 tsp. Italian seasoning
12 oz. raw medium shrimp, peeled, tails removed, deveined
1/2 cup chopped fresh basil
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Microwave whole squash for 3 - 4 minutes, until soft enough to cut. Halve lengthwise; scoop out and discard seeds. Fill a large baking pan with 1/2 inch water and place squash halves in the pan, cut sides down. Bake until tender, about 40 minutes.

About 20 minutes before squash is done baking, bring a medium pot sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Add onion, garlic, and red pepper flakes. Cook and stir until onion has softened and slightly browned, about 5 minutes.

Add tomatoes and Italian seasoning to the pot. Cook and stir until hot, 1 - 2 minutes. Reduce heat to medium low. Add shrimp and cook for about 5 minutes, until cooked through.

Remove pot from heat, stir in basil, and cover to keep warm.

Scrape out squash strands with a fork, and transfer to a strainer to drain excess moisture. Pat dry, if needed. Transfer to a large bowl and season with salt and black pepper.

Top each serving of squash (about 1 1/3 cups) with 1/4th of the saucy shrimp mixture (1 heaping cup). Dig in!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Speedy Spaghetti Squash and Meatballs

Entire recipe: 224 calories, 5g fat, 672mg sodium, 29g carbs, 8g fiber, 9g sugars, 17g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

One of our favorite pasta swaps gets super sauced and topped with meatless meatballs... Future classic here!

Ingredients:

1 spaghetti squash (you'll only use about 1/4th of it) 
5 MorningStar Farms Veggie Meatballs (or a serving of another brand's frozen veggie meatballs with 150 calories or less) 
1/2 cup canned crushed tomatoes 
Seasonings: garlic powder, onion powder, Italian seasoning

Directions:

Microwave whole squash for 6 minutes, or until soft enough to cut. Slice into quarters; scoop out and discard seeds. Save three quarters for another time.

Place one spaghetti squash quarter in a large microwave-safe bowl with 1/4 cup water. Cover and microwave until soft, 5 - 8 minutes.

Scrape spaghetti squash strands out with a fork, and transfer to a strainer to drain excess moisture. Measure out 1 1/4 cups, and place in the bowl. (If needed, cook up another squash quarter. Save any remaining for another use.) Cover to keep warm.

Place meatballs in a microwave-safe bowl, and heat according to package instructions. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, season tomatoes to taste.

Add seasoned tomatoes to the meatballs, and toss to coat. Microwave for 30 seconds, until hot.

Top squash with saucy meatballs, and devour!

MAKES 1 SERVING

There are many pasta swaps in the HG repertoire, and with good reason. Some days, we want chewy, tofu-based noodles; other times, we crave broccoli slaw cooked to perfection. And then there are the days when we need the slightly sweet flavor and tender veggie goodness of today's honoree. Spaghetti squash, we salute you!

What Is It?

Spaghetti Squash
PER SERVING (1 cup cooked strands): 42 calories, <0.5g fat, 28mg sodium, 10g carbs, 2g fiber, 4g sugars, 1g protein -- PointsPlus® value 0*

"The spaghetti squash is an oblong seed-bearing variety of winter squash... Its center contains many large seeds. Its flesh is bright yellow or orange. When raw, the flesh is solid and similar to other raw squash; when cooked, the flesh falls away from the fruit in ribbons or strands like spaghetti."

Thanks, Wikipedia, for the fact-filled (albeit dull) intro. However, this description doesn't come CLOSE to conveying why spaghetti squash rules. At first glance, you'd never suspect that this golden gourd could so easily be converted into a guilt-free swap for starchy noodles. But cut it open and cook 'til tender, and you'll uncover spaghetti-like strands that are easily scraped out with a fork.

Why Do We Love It?

Swapability - Once cooked, the noodle-like strands are an ideal alternative to actual spaghetti, which has about FIVE times as many calories. And for those of you who are skeptical of Tofu Shirataki (another of our favorite pasta swaps), cooked spaghetti squash can be used in those recipes too.

Low in Calories, Highly Nutritious - The fact that a cup of cooked strands has only around 40 calories (and a PointsPlus® value of 0*) is pretty sweet. Plus, it's a very good source of fiber and loaded with lots of key vitamins and antioxidants. Winter squash is almost always a good choice in this regard...

Super-Tasty - People LOVE this stuff. Ruby Tuesday even has a popular Spaghetti Squash Marinara dish among its Fit&Trim selections. Spaghetti squash has been a delicious secret weapon of calorie counters for years, and we think it's time to make everyone fall in love with it...

BFFs

The Microwave - Nuking the entire squash for a couple of minutes will slightly soften it, making it easier to cut. Then you can just halve it lengthwise, ditch the seeds, and steam or bake until soft!

Strainers - It's a good idea to strain your freshly scooped squash strands. Why? So that you don't run the risk of diluting your dish. Some squash contain more liquid than others, and a squash that's all wet can really mess up a meal.

Actual Spaghetti - If you're not down with straight-up replacing all your pasta with this squash, go halfsies. Mix a serving of cooked whole-wheat spaghetti with cooked squash strands, and BOOM. You've got a large and satisfying serving without going overboard on the starch -- we've got a recipe for this supersized dish below!

Low-Fat Marinara Sauce - Plenty of brands make red sauce with 3 grams of fat or less -- we're big fans of Dei Fratelli and Classico. Creamy tomato soup with 4 grams of fat or less per serving, like Amy's Chunky Tomato Bisque, is another incredible option for topping off spaghetti squash.

Well  that should be enough on spaghetti squash for a lifetime.

I do want to note that that spaghetti squash recipes were all from the hungry girl webside  if you havent  you should visit her site  she has some great recipes that will fit any appetite.

When you have some free time visit

www.allfreecopecatrecipes.com  this week they have nothing but soups. I know  who needs a recipe for soup  I certainly dont always use one. But there are times when I want a different soup and cant think of what to do and then I start looking for something different. This is one dotcom that delivers  and again  any diet will find something here = guaranteed.

I love sweet potatoes in any shape, size or form  they are wonderful  I think my favorite is baked  smothered in sour cream and creamery butter. Think I just heard my arteries scream on that one. Anyhow  here is a nice recipe  one that I definitely have to try.

Sweet Potatoes with Crispy Rice Topping

recipe by Justin Chapple

Servings: 12

INGREDIENTS

5 pounds medium sweet potatoes
3 cups Rice Krispies
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more for seasoning
1/8 teaspoon cayenne, plus more for seasoning
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar
6 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter, plus more for serving
1/4 cup heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon finely grated orange zest
Freshly ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 350° and line a large rimmed baking sheet with foil. Prick each potato all over with a fork and transfer to the baking sheet. Bake the potatoes until tender, about 1 hour; turn the potatoes over halfway through baking. Let cool slightly.

Meanwhile, lightly coat a large rimmed baking sheet and 2 large spoons with nonstick cooking spray.

Lightly coat a large heatproof bowl with nonstick cooking spray and put the Rice Krispies in it.

In a small bowl, mix the baking soda with the 1/4 teaspoon of salt and 1/8 teaspoon of cayenne.

In a medium saucepan, combine the sugar with 1/2 tablespoon of the butter and 1/4 cup of water and bring to a boil, stirring until the sugar dissolves. Boil over moderately high heat, swirling the pan occasionally, until a golden caramel forms, about 7 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in the baking soda mixture; the caramel will foam. Immediately drizzle all of the hot caramel over the cereal and, using the 2 greased spoons, quickly toss to coat. Spread the topping on the prepared baking sheet in an even layer and let cool completely, then break into pieces.

Scoop the sweet-potato flesh into a food processor. Add the remaining 6 tablespoons of butter and the cream, orange zest and a generous pinch of cayenne and puree until smooth. Season with salt and black pepper. Transfer the sweet potatoes to a serving bowl and dollop with additional butter. Serve, passing the crispy rice topping at the table.

MAKE AHEAD: The pureed sweet potatoes can be refrigerated for 2 days; reheat gently before serving. The crisp rice topping can be stored in an airtight container for 1 week

sam says this is the new rice crispy treat

Thebittenwork.com

Sautéed Pork Chops with Sweet Potato, Apples and Mustard Sauce

Serves 2

The classic combination of tender pork, tart apples, and cider-braised sweet potatoes is a textbook meal for chilly days, especially when you're really hungry. You'll be amazed how easy it is to pull this hearty meal together; even the cider-based mustard sauce is a snap to prepare.

Ingredients

1/2 cup/120 ml apple cider or juice, plus more if needed
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
Salt
2 boneless, center-cut loin pork chops, about 3/4 in/2 cm thick
Freshly ground black pepper
2 tbsp olive oil
1 medium sweet potato, about 1/2 lb/225 g, peeled and very thinly sliced
1 Braeburn, Gala, or other sweet-tart apple, cored and thinly sliced
1 shallot, minced
1 tsp Dijon mustard, smooth or whole-grain (see "it's that easy")
2 tsp minced fresh flat-leaf parsley

Preparation

Combine the cider, cinnamon and 1/4 tsp salt in a cup. Set aside.

Pat the pork chops dry and sprinkle all over with salt and pepper.

Heat a 12-in/30.5-cm skillet over medium-high heat and add the olive oil. When the oil shimmers, add the seasoned pork chops to the pan and cook until lightly browned on the first side, about 3 minutes. Turn and cook until browned on the second side, about 2 minutes longer. Transfer the pork chops to a plate. (They will not be cooked through at this point.)

Add the sweet potato, apple, shallot, cider mixture, and a grind or two of pepper to the hot pan. Bring it all to a simmer, cover, and reduce the heat to medium-low or lowthe pan should bubble, but not too aggressively. Cook the potato mixture until a fork easily pierces the partially cooked potato but there is still some resistance, about 10 minutes.

Return the pork chops to the pan (along with any juices accumulated on the plate) and nestle them into the potatoes and apples. Cover and cook until the meat is cooked through and the potatoes are tender, about 8 minutes longer. Taste and adjust the seasoning. 
Transfer the pork chops, potatoes, and apples to two warmed plates. There should be some liquid remaining in the pan to serve as a base for the sauce. (If the potatoes have absorbed all of the liquid, add 2 to 3 tbsp cider to the pan and heat it briefly over medium heat.) Stir the mustard into the pan juices with a fork. Taste the sauce and add more pepper if it needs it.

Spoon the sauce over the meat and vegetables, sprinkle the parsley over the top, and serve hot.

It's that easy: Pardon me, but, do you have any Grey Poupon? If not, get some, or purchase one of the many exceptional whole-grain mustards on the grocery shelves these daysthey have more "pow!" than the smooth Dijon style. Pommery Moutarde de Meaux is the gold standard, having been "served at the tables of French kings since 1632," which probably makes it good enough for the rest of us.

Extra hungry? Add steam-in-the-bag peas for a welcome splash of green on the plate.

In the Glass: A medium-dry Riesling will complement the sweet pork and apples, as would a tall, cold glass of Belgian-style wheat ale such as Blue Moon.

Reprinted with permission from One Pan, Two Plates: More Than 70 Complete Weeknight Meals for Two by Carla Snyder. Text copyright © 2013 by Carla Snyder; photographs copyright © 2013 by Jody Horton. Published by Chronicle Books LLC.

http://www.epicurious.com

Sweet Potatoes with Bourbon and Maple

Makes 8 to 10 servings

The complex, bittersweet syrup for these roasted sweet potatoes is inspired by Southern redeye gravy.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups strong hot coffee
9 tablespoons pure maple syrup
3 tablespoons (packed) dark brown sugar
1/2 teaspoons instant espresso powder
1/3 cup bourbon
9 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
5 pounds red-skinned sweet potatoes (about 8 medium), peeled, cut into 2 1/2"-3" pieces
3 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup chopped smoked almonds (or toasted almonds)

Preparation

Stir coffee, maple syrup, sugar, and espresso powder in a medium saucepan over medium-high heat until sugar dissolves. Bring mixture to a boil; cook until thickened and reduced by half, 6-7 minutes.

Remove syrup from heat; add bourbon and 2 tablespoons butter. Reduce heat to medium and simmer until sauce is reduced to about 3/4 cup, 40-45 minutes (mixture should be thick enough to coat a spoon, but not sticky, and will thicken as it cools). Season sauce to taste with salt and pepper. DO AHEAD: Sauce can be made 2 days ahead. Cover; chill. Rewarm before serving.

Arrange racks in upper and lower thirds of oven; preheat to 425°F.1 Melt remaining 7 tablespoons butter in a small saucepan; pour into a large bowl. Add sweet potatoes and oil and season with salt and pepper. Divide potato mixture between 2 large rimmed baking sheets and roast, turning potatoes often and rotating sheets halfway through, until potatoes are tender and start to turn golden brown and crisp around the edges, 30-35 minutes. DO AHEAD: Potatoes can be roasted 4 hours ahead. Let stand at room temperature. Rewarm before continuing.

Transfer potatoes to a serving platter. Drizzle some warm sauce over and sprinkle with almonds; serve remaining sauce alongside for those who want more.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Sweet-Potatoes-with-Bourbon-and-Maple-51124230

just to show you how much I like sweet potatoes  here is a website you have  you have  you have to visit. It will make you get up and stop whatever you are doing and rush out and buy sweet potatoes. I guarantee it.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipesmenus/slideshows/sweet-potatoes-53560?slide=0&slideRecipeTitle=Sweet-Potatoes-with-Bourbon-and-Maple

and now for the most important part of the thanksgiving meal  the turkey  Phyllis is making the turkey and I wont be giving her this recipe  but I think it looks pretty good. I am going to save it for when I have all my teeth  and I will buy a turkey breast just for me. Lol

Mayonnaise Roasted Turkey

This recipe I'm sharing with you today for a Mayonnaise Roasted Turkey definitely calls for less. It's pretty straightforward. And no, it doesn't taste like mayonnaise. This is just one of the methods we use, but after great results each time, moist turkey, that tastes like turkey, hand-down, it's our preferred way so far.

Author: Amy Johnson | She Wears Many Hats

Ingredients

12-14 lb. whole turkey, (totally thawed, tee-totally thawed)
6-7 fresh sage leaves, rough chopped
5-6 fresh thyme stems
2-3 springs of rosemary
2-3 springs of oregano
1½ cups of mayonnaise
1-2 tablespoons coarse salt
1-2 tablespoons pepper
3 stalks celery, rough chopped
1 large onion, rough chopped
½ cup (1 stick) butter, salted
(adjusts all seasonings & mayonnaise as needed for size of bird)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 450°F.

Lay turkey in a roasting pan.

Remove leaves from herbs stems. Add sage, thyme, rosemary, and oregano to mayonnaise; combine well. Rub mayonnaise/herb mixture all over outside and interior of bird.

Liberally salt, and pepper turkey. Add the celery, and onion, inside and out, and tuck the butter in the cavity.

Roast turkey in 450°F oven for 30 minutes. Then turn the oven down to 350°F, and insert the meat thermometer into the thickest part of the thigh, being careful not to touch bone. Continue roasting, uncovered, until internal thermometer reaches 160°F. Cover legs with foil partway through roasting if desired. Depending on size of turkey, total cook time will be around 1½-2 hours. Once the thermometer reaches 160°F in the thigh, check the internal temperature of the thickest part of the breast to make sure it reads 160°F as well.

Remove from oven. Cover with foil and let rest for at least 20-30 minutes (depending on size) before carving.

Remember to reserve turkey drippings and juices for gravy.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/mayonnaise-roasted-turkey/

and just because I saw this at the last minute and bacon always makes me think of caren.

Cheddar Apple Bacon Grilled Cheese

Yield: 2 sandwiches

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons light butter (I used Land O Lakes Light Butter Spread with Canola Oil)
4 slices light wheat bread (I used Pepperidge Farm Light Style Wheat)
2 oz sharp cheddar cheese, sliced thin or shredded (I used Cabot Seriously Sharp)
½ medium apple, sliced thin
4 slices center cut bacon, cooked crisp

Directions:

Butter one side of each piece of bread with ½ tablespoon of butter each. Place two slices butter side down on a skillet. Spread the cheddar cheese over the surface of the bread (I like to reserve a little to sprinkle on top of the sandwich filling before placing the top bread on  it helps the sandwich hold together when cooked). Top with the apple slices and cris-cross the bacon over top. Place the reserved slices of bread, butter side up, on top of each sandwich.

Bring the skillet over medium heat and cook for about 3 minutes until golden on the bottom. Flip the sandwiches (carefully!) and cook for another 2-3 minutes until golden on both sides.

Weight Watchers Points Plus: 8 per sandwich (P+ calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)

Nutrition Information: 305 calories, 23 g carbs, 17 g fat, 16 g protein, 5 g fiber (from myfitnesspal.com)

http://www.emilybites.com/2014/11/cheddar-apple-bacon-grilled-cheese.html

Im not sure this is quite up to snuff and I apologize. I will do better next week.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Summary for week beginning 7th November.*
*Cashmeregma* enjoyed seeing her GKs acting in Peter Pan, and her roomba ate her scarf! *Tamis* son is starting a new job as a maintenance man & Tami has a lot of Christmas knitting to get done! Her mum is still in rehab, but is making a little progress. *PurpleFi* has a new GD, Ylea Morgane, born in France on the 8th November. Welcome to the new people who have joined us, *joycevv, meknit, fibermcgivver* and *handyandrea* & we hope theyll come back often. *Bonnies[/] DS gets his new house on the 15th Caren is enjoying her trip to the UK, and met up with Purple, Londie & Angela on Thursday. Puplover is to have a colonoscopy and perhaps an appendectomy. Her DH is still looking for a new job. Spiders mum has been staying with her for a few days and they have been enjoying their time together. Pacer has bought Matthew a new chair for $8 and is hoping to get him a desk for Christmas. Angelam took a trip to London to see the poppies at the Tower of London. Gwen met up with Marianne on Tuesday Gottastch had fun at a Fiber Fest and bought wool and spindles, while Sorlenna has bought a sewing machine and hopes to finish off some small quilts, and Agnescr is on holiday in Tunisia. On Tuesday Lurkers visitor, Ruthie, arrived and it was also Poledras 3rd wedding anniversary. Purples DGS has had his dental surgery & is back home being very uncomplaining, and Sassafras has had good news from her GE doctor. Gwen had a great day with Marianne, and also Gwen has tested negative for lupus (hooray!) but she is to be tested for RA on December 23rd.Ohio Joy got a PM from khinkle saying she is well, just very busy. Spider is having problems with plantar facitis in her feet and Pearlones DH is having surgery next Monday. Busyworkerbee has started work in her sisters new crystal & spiritual store and Sam got a new computer & is back with us! Nittergma graduated as a Master Gardener. We haven't heard from Gagesmom for a while and are hoping it's just computer problems that are keeping her from us.
Prayers have been asked for . Pacers FIL whose health is giving concern, and little Bella who is having surgery again. Also for Arans friend Candice who was brutally attacked. [continued by Lurker 2] Sam has continuing issues with Survivor Kitty- hoping a resolution comes soon. PurpleFi, Londy, Caren and Amy met up at Waterloo Station and went to the Mad Hatters Tea Party. Sam has had a warning about KP, Are you able to enlighten us Sam? Rookie is loving her new oven. The train track near Martina has been damaged again, and there has been no further word about her house sale- best wishes on that one, Martina! Caren needs a reminder about the receipt for Green Tomato Mincemeat. TNS says it was a rough night in Guernsey too. Kate is away for the weekend. And  sugarsugar reports that Serena has a cold, but it is not serious, but her DD may not be in good health. JuneK is feeling the cold and Bonnie has a friend whose dad could do with our prayers, although she did not ask specifically.
Kaye Jo Poledra has snow, in Wyoming, as does Pacer in Michigan
Chris Kathleendoris has her first GK just turn into teenage, and is busy with those celebrations.

Pictures from KTP 7/11/14
2  Kansas g-ma  Bruised face!
5  NanaCaren  Breakfast
7  PurpleFi  LM & poppies/Ylea Megane
8  NanaCaren  Dinner
9  PurpleFi  Ylea, mum and big brother
10  Caren  Yarn and needles/John Lewis/coffee/London photos
16   Caren  Hotel room/map
19  jknappva  Sisters pics
20  gottastch  Spinning and spindle pics
22  gottastch  Spinning wheel
25  Purple  Nova Scotia
25  Caren  Coffee
29  Purple  DS & all the children
30  Caren  Marmite chocolate!
33  Darowil  Coffee/hot chocolate
33  Pacer  Bella
35  Caren  Fruit table/breakfast
35  Purple  Nova Scotia
36  Designer  Poppy wall hanging
37  jknappva  Stanley, DGM & Bennie
40  angelam  Poppies at the Tower of London
42  Pacer  Matthews cat drawing
44- Caren  Breakfast/sitting area
45  jknappva  Sisters pics of deer.
54  Gwen  Cowl
55  Caren & PurpleFi  London Tea Party!
56  PurpleFi - Lunch
61- Tami Snow pic.
64- Caren Breakfast and what she did not buy pic.

Amazing collection of recipes as always, Sam- I can't recall seeing spaghetti squash, ever, locally, though!*


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to remind everyone that the cut off for letting me know you would like to participate in the Christmas/Holiday Card Exchange is Nov. 26, just under two weeks! Send me a PM if you haven't already.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, personally, I have never met a squash I didn't like! I think I could eat them every day...if they weren't so expensive (I would grow my own if I could). 

The sewing machine hasn't arrived yet--delayed for some reason on the shipping--but is on its way, so I guess I will knit this weekend and play with the machine next week.

Great summary, Julie--those reminders are very helpful!

Cold at night here but still fairly reasonable during the day; right now we are very gray and cloudy but I doubt we will get any precip (usually, it goes to the mountains and then, if any water comes out, it's on the back side from us). We shall see.

Off to see what's for supper round here...soup sounds good!

Edit: forgot to say Hooray for Sam's being back and also sending healing thoughts for all in need. Any word on how Bella's surgeries went? I've been thinking about her--bless her little soul.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Good to have you back, Sam, even though we have had brilliant host(esses) in your absence. Thank you, Julie, for the summary. If I don't catch up with what I missed last week, at least you have covered the essentials. I will try to be more of a contributor, rather than just a reader, during the coming week. As of this moment, I have a busy weekend, but next week looks pretty clear, so I know of no reason why I should not join you regularly.. 

Love to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, personally, I have never met a squash I didn't like! I think I could eat them every day...if they weren't so expensive (I would grow my own if I could).
> 
> The sewing machine hasn't arrived yet--delayed for some reason on the shipping--but is on its way, so I guess I will knit this weekend and play with the machine next week.
> 
> ...


Credit where credit is due! Kate did most of the work- I just hovered until Sam got started- two hours later in my day than a few weeks ago- had me fooled for a bit! But it is in in good proximity to the opener!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Good to have you back, Sam, even though we have had brilliant host(esses) in your absence. Thank you, Julie, for the summary. If I don't catch up with what I missed last week, at least you have covered the essentials. I will try to be more of a contributor, rather than just a reader, during the coming week. As of this moment, I have a busy weekend, but next week looks pretty clear, so I know of no reason why I should not join you regularly..
> 
> Love to all.


Chris! Have you been able to sort the glasses- you had quite a problem?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Chris! Have you been able to sort the glasses- you had quite a problem?


Well, I am still waiting for the new ones. The old pair, superglued together, had been holding up pretty well, until last night, when they started to come apart again. Fortunately, Bill came to the rescue with yet more superglue, so I am functioning reasonably well. I have to go into town for a dental appointment on Wednesday, so if I haven't heard from the opticians before then, I will go in and rattle their cage again! It does make me glad that I live in an era and a place where decent ophthalmic services are available. Without good glasses I would be pretty helpless.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> It does make me glad that I live in an era and a place where decent ophthalmic services are available. Without good glasses I would be pretty helpless.


I have thought that too about eyecare and other medical assistance. I don't like to go to doctors and dentists much but I am very glad they are there to help!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the summaries of posts and pictures. I appreciate the reminders of the earlier posts.

We awoke to snow-covered ground but not as much as nittergma has on the ground at her place. But it is cold and will drop even farther over the weekend. Also, more snow predicted.

I can smell the aroma of the pork roast dusted with garlic powder, I'd better go check on supper. I made chicken stir-fry for DGGD's birthday dinner last night with rice. She requested a chocolate cream pie for dessert and they ate every bit of it. It was a good thing that 3 of us were away fro dinner--there wouldn't have been enough to go around otherwise.

Hope to talk later tonight.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I am still waiting for the new ones. The old pair, superglued together, had been holding up pretty well, until last night, when they started to come apart again. Fortunately, Bill came to the rescue with yet more superglue, so I am functioning reasonably well. I have to go into town for a dental appointment on Wednesday, so if I haven't heard from the opticians before then, I will go in and rattle their cage again! It does make me glad that I live in an era and a place where decent ophthalmic services are available. Without good glasses I would be pretty helpless.


I am just about due for a new prescription- will have to save up for that!
Glad you have it 'under control'!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new Tea Party Sam. Take care of yourself , you don't want to have to go to the spa again! . 
Great summary, Julie. 
Take care all. My prayers for all as usual.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Even though you had wonderful subs filling in for you, Sam, (and many thanks to them for doing a wonderful job) it's great to have you back with such interesting recipes.
I'm sorry about the aches and pains AND the breathing problems please take care of yourself...we want you with us and not lying around at the health spa!!
Glad Survivor Kitty knows what the litter box is for...she just doesn't want to go out in the cold and I don't blame her!!
Welcome back!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so glad to see you Sam!!! I have completely missed last week and may just make do with Margaret's summary which has been a great help the last few weeks. We have been busy and even though Alan is still struggling with a few things- he is feeling better overall and attempting to be more self sufficient. This in turn is giving me some time to work on projects that I have put off for months, or years!!!! I had a note from Liz (budasha) and told her I would pass on the news that she has sold her house and found a place near her brother. Her computer is off-line for a week while she gets moved - I think she will be back online on the 19th. Last count she had packed 163 boxes!!!!!! Remind me not to move any time soon. I saw that Sorlenna is going to be a Gma again lucky girl and Carol too. And Purple's new GD is precious. Mary Jo's black eye is a fright!!! AND I have that same shirt and I just love those little kitty eyes!!! OK since this is all old news to you folks I guess I will go back and read Sam's opening. I'm REALLY going to try to pop in more often. Love and hugs - AZ


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Summary for week beginning 7th November.*
> Amazing collection of recipes as always, Sam- I can't recall seeing spaghetti squash, ever, locally, though!


I'd agree about the recipes, Sam, but we get them locally in late summer into early fall. Season is over now with all the freezing and prolonged cold. Some vendors have cold storage and may have spaghetti squash and others into the winter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi! 
My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful news, Kate!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations Kate! Prayers for a safe and uneventful pregnancy for your DDIL.

AZ, good to hear from you, and the good news that Alan is improving.

KathleenDoris, hope you get your new glasses very soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Feel bad for those getting the snow, ice and cold temperaures. It has been cool here in Florida, but nothing compared to what alot of others are experiencing.Feel so blessed to be able to be here this year. We are still living among the boxes here and in Fort Myers. Will be heading back there next Thursday. Hope our handyman has done the work we contracted for. It was to be done in October. If not will get some one else. We have folks renting our place and need to get everything done. Also need to get beds for our new house. Still sleeping on air mattresses. Stiff necks and backs in the morning. 

DH surgery was moved to Tuesday, and later the same day it was moved to Dec. 9th. Really drives us nuts, all these changes of dates.

Sam so happy to have you back, but you had wonderful support by the ladies that filled in for you. They did a super job. Stay in and stay warm.

Blessings sent to all who need them(don't we all need them). Prayers to relieve pain and sickness for those experiencing health issues. Purly


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wonderful opening Sam. I enjoyed the update on the family. For those of you wondering on the chair that I bought for Matthew, the $8 was only for having the store assemble it for me. It unfortunately cost significantly more than the $8, but he is happy with it.

Kate...Congratulations to you and your family. I know that this wonderful news probably comes with some concerns due to the miscarriage earlier this year. Praying all goes well this time.

PearlOne...So hope you can replace those airmattresses soon as they are no fun to be sleeping on. We did that for a while one year and were delighted to part with them.

AZSticks....Thanks for the update on Budasha. So glad she sold her house and has moved closer to family. Continuing to pray for Alan and his recovery. I am happy for you to be able to do things that you put off while Alan was so sick.

Update on Bella is not very good news. Her recovery is not going well this time and she has been placed in a drug induced coma to help her to heal and get some strength. She was having problems with rigors?, fever, and ileus of bowels. If I have misspelled any of these medical words, I apologize for that. The family hoped for an easy recovery and bringing their little girl home by this weekend. That is not the way it will go this time. 

I am working again tomorrow so I will get up around 2 AM and head out to work around 3:30 AM so I am off to find some sleep. I will probably have to leave the house a little before 3:30 so I can clean off the car and warm it up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...So wonderful to have you hosting and to know you are well. I think this bitter cold has a lot of folks hurting and slow to move. The changes in weather that are extreme are not easy, for sure.

I love the spaghetti squash. Didn't like it when I was younger but now I really like it. We just had it with spaghetti sauce and falafel meatless meatballs. So good. I added extra garlic to the spaghetti noodles with a little olive oil before the sauce and a bit of cilantro for decoration. How nice to get some new ways to try it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!.


Congratulations-- what great news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Thank you so much for the summary. I even managed to keep up last week and only missed a few pages, yet I still really enjoyed the summary.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I am still waiting for the new ones. The old pair, superglued together, had been holding up pretty well, until last night, when they started to come apart again. Fortunately, Bill came to the rescue with yet more superglue, so I am functioning reasonably well. I have to go into town for a dental appointment on Wednesday, so if I haven't heard from the opticians before then, I will go in and rattle their cage again! It does make me glad that I live in an era and a place where decent ophthalmic services are available. Without good glasses I would be pretty helpless.


I'm with you Kate. Important to be able to see. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Feel bad for those getting the snow, ice and cold temperaures. It has been cool here in Florida, but nothing compared to what alot of others are experiencing.Feel so blessed to be able to be here this year. We are still living among the boxes here and in Fort Myers. Will be heading back there next Thursday. Hope our handyman has done the work we contracted for. It was to be done in October. If not will get some one else. We have folks renting our place and need to get everything done. Also need to get beds for our new house. Still sleeping on air mattresses. Stiff necks and backs in the morning.
> 
> DH surgery was moved to Tuesday, and later the same day it was moved to Dec. 9th. Really drives us nuts, all these changes of dates.
> 
> ...


Continued prayers for your DH. I hope your contractor has the work finished when you go back.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Update on Bella is not very good news. Her recovery is not going well this time and she has been placed in a drug induced coma to help her to heal and get some strength. .


I'm so very sorry Bella's news isn't better. Perhaps things will get better soon. We can all pray for that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wonderful opening Sam. I enjoyed the update on the family. For those of you wondering on the chair that I bought for Matthew, the $8 was only for having the store assemble it for me. It unfortunately cost significantly more than the $8, but he is happy with it.
> 
> Kate...Congratulations to you and your family. I know that this wonderful news probably comes with some concerns due to the miscarriage earlier this year. Praying all goes well this time.
> 
> ...


I was so hoping for better news of Bella, but will continue to keep her and her family in my prayers.

Please be careful driving in the snow! We love you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so glad to see you Sam!!! I have completely missed last week and may just make do with Margaret's summary which has been a great help the last few weeks. We have been busy and even though Alan is still struggling with a few things- he is feeling better overall and attempting to be more self sufficient. This in turn is giving me some time to work on projects that I have put off for months, or years!!!! I had a note from Liz (budasha) and told her I would pass on the news that she has sold her house and found a place near her brother. Her computer is off-line for a week while she gets moved - I think she will be back online on the 19th. Last count she had packed 163 boxes!!!!!! Remind me not to move any time soon. I saw that Sorlenna is going to be a Gma again lucky girl and Carol too. And Purple's new GD is precious. Mary Jo's black eye is a fright!!! AND I have that same shirt and I just love those little kitty eyes!!! OK since this is all old news to you folks I guess I will go back and read Sam's opening. I'm REALLY going to try to pop in more often. Love and hugs - AZ


AZ, so great to hear that Alan is overall doing better. That is such good news. Also, that you now feel you can do things you have been putting off.

Oh my, poor Budasha with all those boxes. :shock: We keep saying we will never move again. I hope she will be very happy in her new home closer to her brother.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd agree about the recipes, Sam, but we get them locally in late summer into early fall. Season is over now with all the freezing and prolonged cold. Some vendors have cold storage and may have spaghetti squash and others into the winter.


I can still get them here in our grocery store. Didn't realize the season was over. Thank you for that information. I perhaps should buy some and freeze the cooked noodles. I have one in the fridge now that I partially used. I tried some of the noodles raw but I definitely like them better cooked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandi it is so good to hear that Alan is moving forward again in his recovery. Also glad you will be able to work on some of your own projects and hopefully find some enjoyment in that activity. .


AZ Sticks said:


> I am so glad to see you Sam!!! I have completely missed last week and may just make do with Margaret's summary which has been a great help the last few weeks. We have been busy and even though Alan is still struggling with a few things- he is feeling better overall and attempting to be more self sufficient. This in turn is giving me some time to work on projects that I have put off for months, or years!!!! I had a note from Liz (budasha) and told her I would pass on the news that she has sold her house and found a place near her brother. Her computer is off-line for a week while she gets moved - I think she will be back online on the 19th. Last count she had packed 163 boxes!!!!!! Remind me not to move any time soon. I saw that Sorlenna is going to be a Gma again lucky girl and Carol too. And Purple's new GD is precious. Mary Jo's black eye is a fright!!! AND I have that same shirt and I just love those little kitty eyes!!! OK since this is all old news to you folks I guess I will go back and read Sam's opening. I'm REALLY going to try to pop in more often. Love and hugs - AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


Congratulations to you Kate and to your son and DIL. This is wonderful news. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the upcoming arrival of another grandchild! Will this be Luke's sister or cousin; sorry I can't remember though I do recall the miscarriage.


KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Feel bad for those getting the snow, ice and cold temperaures. It has been cool here in Florida, but nothing compared to what alot of others are experiencing.Feel so blessed to be able to be here this year. We are still living among the boxes here and in Fort Myers. Will be heading back there next Thursday. Hope our handyman has done the work we contracted for. It was to be done in October. If not will get some one else. We have folks renting our place and need to get everything done. Also need to get beds for our new house. Still sleeping on air mattresses. Stiff necks and backs in the morning.
> 
> DH surgery was moved to Tuesday, and later the same day it was moved to Dec. 9th. Really drives us nuts, all these changes of dates.
> 
> ...


How frustrating to have them keep moving the surgery. Hope they finally stop doing it after twice. Think that is already 2x too many. Enjoy the warmer weather. Thankfully our house is warm but I sure can't say the same about outside. Hope you can get real beds soon. No fun hurting every morning when you wake up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, so sad about Bella. Hope things improve for her and soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you Purly! Did I ever mention that my now departed aunt had property in Ft. Meyers? She never ended up building on it because my uncle passed and she wanted to remain here close to family. They were originally from Maryland.

Will still continue to keep Ken in prayer. Did doctor say why they moved the surgery until 9th of December? My first reaction is that the surgery must not be too urgent if they are postponing it however it would be nice to get it done and on to the healing/recovery I'm sure.

Hope the handyman has completed the contracted work. Also hope you get beds soon; air mattresses are not the most comfortable.

Hope the


pearlone said:


> Feel bad for those getting the snow, ice and cold temperaures. It has been cool here in Florida, but nothing compared to what alot of others are experiencing.Feel so blessed to be able to be here this year. We are still living among the boxes here and in Fort Myers. Will be heading back there next Thursday. Hope our handyman has done the work we contracted for. It was to be done in October. If not will get some one else. We have folks renting our place and need to get everything done. Also need to get beds for our new house. Still sleeping on air mattresses. Stiff necks and backs in the morning.
> 
> DH surgery was moved to Tuesday, and later the same day it was moved to Dec. 9th. Really drives us nuts, all these changes of dates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue prayers that Bella's recovery will greatly improve. How stressful for such a young child and greater worry for her family. May God bless them all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, so sorry about Bella, but the drug induced coma may be the best treatment for her at the moment. The family are in my prayers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm back! I had a wonderful time on the cruise. We did a lot of eating and resting! It was so much fun. I really hope we can do it again!

Sam, I'm glad to see you back as well. Sorry you're not feeling up to par, but hopefully tomorrow will be better. I don't know if I'll try to read last week's or not. It looked like there were only 69 pages! So I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening Sam, I think it's a great opening. 
Poor Bentley, I hope the cold passes soon. I'm with you, avoid Versuvius at all costs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, thank you for doing the Summary for Margaret, I really like them, they are great for remembering where things are too. 
Hope you and Ruthie are having a good afternoon, how long is she staying?
Pats for Ringo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can still get them here in our grocery store. Didn't realize the season was over. Thank you for that information. I perhaps should buy some and freeze the cooked noodles. I have one in the fridge now that I partially used. I tried some of the noodles raw but I definitely like them better cooked.


I have grown them but soon as DH hears the word squash he turns up his nose  
My friend grows lots of them & they keep a long time in her cold room. Do you have a cool place in your house or maybe the garage you could buy now for use over the winter?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


Free wifi is great!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!* On the new grand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wonderful opening Sam. I enjoyed the update on the family. For those of you wondering on the chair that I bought for Matthew, the $8 was only for having the store assemble it for me. It unfortunately cost significantly more than the $8, but he is happy with it.
> 
> Kate...Congratulations to you and your family. I know that this wonderful news probably comes with some concerns due to the miscarriage earlier this year. Praying all goes well this time.
> 
> ...


That poor family, I do hope that she starts to recover quickly while in the medical coma, it all has to be so hard on the rest of the family. Continued prayers going up for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam...So wonderful to have you hosting and to know you are well. I think this bitter cold has a lot of folks hurting and slow to move. The changes in weather that are extreme are not easy, for sure.
> 
> I love the spaghetti squash. Didn't like it when I was younger but now I really like it. We just had it with spaghetti sauce and falafel meatless meatballs. So good. I added extra garlic to the spaghetti noodles with a little olive oil before the sauce and a bit of cilantro for decoration. How nice to get some new ways to try it.


I LOVE your new avatar!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a great opening and thank you for the recipes. I had just come from the butcher shop with a pork roast cut as for pork chops and I'll experiment with the apples and pork recipe in the crock pot. Sam, you must have read my mind that I needed a bit of pork for Sunday dinner.
I appreciate the summary as well as I often don't get to keep up on every post. Thanks to all so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi it is so good to hear that Alan is moving forward again in his recovery. Also glad you will be able to work on some of your own projects and hopefully find some enjoyment in that activity. .


I agree!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm back! I had a wonderful time on the cruise. We did a lot of eating and resting! It was so much fun. I really hope we can do it again!
> 
> Sam, I'm glad to see you back as well. Sorry you're not feeling up to par, but hopefully tomorrow will be better. I don't know if I'll try to read last week's or not. It looked like there were only 69 pages! So I'll just wait and see.


So glad you had a great time, welcome home though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great to have you back but as already said, you had great replacements. Hope both you & Bentley are feeling better soon.. Great selection of recipes.
Kate congratulations on the new grandchild, hope all goes well with this pregnancy.
Pacer, so sad for poor little Bella, I hope she is improving soon. What a stress on the family.
Julie, thanks for the great summary,
Sandi, great to hear from you, glad that Alan is improving
Pammie, I'm glad you enjoyed your holiday.
I took in the craft show this afternoon, lots of interesting things to see. So many creative people out there. One lady as been been a vendor at the show for 20 yrs, she said she is retiring & was selling off her extra stash, $1/bag, I was unable to resist, I got 4 bags,3 of red Heart Comfort, 9 ounce balls, one bag had an extra 1/2 ball too & another bag with 5 smaller skeins in various purples. Another vendor was selling alpaca items & yarn but I was better behaved at her booth.
I did see a really interesting thing made from an old door, the upper panel was removed & a mirror added, then a bench added at the bottom, the seat lifted & there was storage under. Also hooks beside the mirror for hanging. Would be great for an entry. We have several old doers kicking around so might have to try that next summer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, great to have you back. Healing energy for you and Bentley.
Sandi, glad Alan feeling better.
Kate, congratulations on coming grandbaby.
Julie, thank you for summary.
Maya and I had half hour walk. Got some more stuff from junk room to thrift store.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


What great news... We are going to have a baby boom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really must state again that most of the Summary was Kate's work- not mine- I just filled in the last few details and posted it!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all my friends. It is a very cold night here in Minnesota. No snow at the lake but our temps. Are cold for sure. The lake is still open and what was really neat when we got here was I looked out at the lake. The trumpeter swans were out in front of our home. They were so fun to watch. 
Congratulations Kate on the new grandchild, here is hoping all goes well.
Sam, take care of yourself. This cold is hard on all our aches and pains.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm back! I had a wonderful time on the cruise. We did a lot of eating and resting! It was so much fun. I really hope we can do it again!
> 
> Sam, I'm glad to see you back as well. Sorry you're not feeling up to par, but hopefully tomorrow will be better. I don't know if I'll try to read last week's or not. It looked like there were only 69 pages! So I'll just wait and see.


Welcome back!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

On Wed. evening I took a Card making class (not that I needed it, for as long as I have been stamping cards!), and another from the same lady again this morning. I learned how to do 6 new cards between the two classes. I then spent the afternoon taking photos of all of my dies for cutting out shapes, and all of my embossing folders. I then printed them out as contact sheets, or thumb nails, so I had a printed record of all of them when I go shopping. Not that I need to buy more rubber stamping supplies! But Christmas is coming, and it puts me in the mood to stamp. Then I make so many cards for Christmas that I get burned out again, and don't make many until the next year! I am hoping the weather will cooperate so we can take a road trip to Zoar, OH tomorrow. There is a stamp store there that is selling out. They have a buyer for the contents that isn't sold before the sale is finalized. It's about 1 1/2 hours from me, so I don't get there often, but I really like the store. The current owner is known for specializing in verses. She is also a retired art teacher, and constantly has new ideas and techniques for making cards. And thinks outside the box for ideas and supplies. She has recently been using foam plates to cut pieces out to mount on cards. She always has demos to make and take with instructions while you are there, and welcomes cameras so you don't forget ideas for cards to go with the stamps you buy. I then spent the rest of the evening googling ideas for cards.

I did knit some on a hat for a gift while we waited for our supper order. Ooops! I just remembered I also washed 3 loads of clothes and still have to go to the basement and put #3 in the dryer! Yikes! M went to bed an hour ago, and my eyes are starting to burn. I guess that means I need to go switch the clothes to the dryer and go to bed. 

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree!!!


(on Sandi/Alan comment) double agreement.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did see a really interesting thing made from an old door, the upper panel was removed & a mirror added, then a bench added at the bottom, the seat lifted & there was storage under. Also hooks beside the mirror for hanging. Would be great for an entry. We have several old doers kicking around so might have to try that next summer.


I have an antique that resembles the door piece and I love it. Winter coats and outdoor hats/mittens and craft stuff in it.

Julie, Kate, thanks for the summary.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> (on Sandi/Alan comment) double agreement.


Make that a triple.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we no doubt will here the needles clicking here in northwest ohio. lol - congrats kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> What great news... We are going to have a baby boom!


Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.

Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!

Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome back Sam. Julie thanks for for The summary (and Kate. This may well be a terrible post. On my iPhone on a bus. But I have reception!
Having a lovely time. Scenery wonderful. Summer might be only two weeks away it it snowed today!we t through this morning and a few flakes but when we returned it was sitting on the ground. Nothing like what many of you get bites itinv for us. 
Unfortunately I I Can't see what I am writing and and editing will be very hard. Hope to get better internet soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not too bad. The snow was exciting. 
The new update for the iPhone has worked for this


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


Wonderful news Kate. They must be veryrie ex to have got to this point


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Sam. Julie thanks for for The summary (and Kate. This may well be a terrible post. On my iPhone on a bus. But I have reception!
> Having a lovely time. Scenery wonderful. Summer might be only two weeks away it it snowed today!we t through this morning and a few flakes but when we returned it was sitting on the ground. Nothing like what many of you get bites itinv for us.
> Unfortunately I I Can't see what I am writing and and editing will be very hard. Hope to get better internet soon!


Great to hear from you, Margaret- I have been wondering when you would be getting back online. Were you on the Trans Alpine? but you mention a bus? Oh well I guess we will find out soon enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonderful news Kate. They must be veryrie ex to have got to this point


As indeed it is! You must have had a hard time waiting to be able to tell people- bt thank goodness baby is so well, and how reassuring all the technology they have now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, just marking my spot. Thanks Julie for doing the updates... very helpful. Off to try and make sense of catching up... 

Oh DD took this photo a couple of days ago...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Great to see you back at the helm Sam. Your subs all did a fantastic job, thank goodness for subs, but it's good to have the boss back! Hope you're beginning to find your way around that new computer. Sorry you're not feeling so great so take care of yourself - you don't need another trip to the spa!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


Congratulations Kate! I hope all goes well this time. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Wonderful opening Sam. I enjoyed the update on the family. For those of you wondering on the chair that I bought for Matthew, the $8 was only for having the store assemble it for me. It unfortunately cost significantly more than the $8, but he is happy with it.
> 
> Kate...Congratulations to you and your family. I know that this wonderful news probably comes with some concerns due to the miscarriage earlier this year. Praying all goes well this time.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear Bella's recovery is not going so well. Poor little girl has such alot to struggle with. Healing wishes coming her way and hope that they will be able to bring her out of the coma soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


Congratulations Paula! Sounds like a pretty nerve racking time all round but I'm pleased the baby is doing well although rather tiny. I'm sure she'll come on in leaps and bounds now. The treatment of prem babies is just amazing now. Look forward to hearing what they name her!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on the upcoming arrival of another grandchild! Will this be Luke's sister or cousin; sorry I can't remember though I do recall the miscarriage.


It'll be Luke's cousin.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must state again that most of the Summary was Kate's work- not mine- I just filled in the last few details and posted it!


Don't worry about it Julie! If it hadn't been for you it wouldn't have got posted until I got home on Sunday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful news, Kate!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so glad to see you Sam!!! I have completely missed last week and may just make do with Margaret's summary which has been a great help the last few weeks. We have been busy and even though Alan is still struggling with a few things- he is feeling better overall and attempting to be more self sufficient. This in turn is giving me some time to work on projects that I have put off for months, or years!!!! I had a note from Liz (budasha) and told her I would pass on the news that she has sold her house and found a place near her brother. Her computer is off-line for a week while she gets moved - I think she will be back online on the 19th. Last count she had packed 163 boxes!!!!!! Remind me not to move any time soon. I saw that Sorlenna is going to be a Gma again lucky girl and Carol too. And Purple's new GD is precious. Mary Jo's black eye is a fright!!! AND I have that same shirt and I just love those little kitty eyes!!! OK since this is all old news to you folks I guess I will go back and read Sam's opening. I'm REALLY going to try to pop in more often. Love and hugs - AZ


I am SO glad that Alan is doing better and now you can both start to get things back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Sam*Thank you for the recipes. I have never had spaghetti
squash nad never have seen one for sale. Perhaps DH will have to grow one. That turkey recipe looks interesting. I shall give it a try but at Christmas here :thumbup: 
*Julie* That summary was wonderful and so helpful. Thank you for filling the gap so well. OK you gave credit were it is due :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the spaghetti squash info. Sam. Love the hint about microwaving before cutting in half. I must investigate how to grow them in case I can grow them here. Bonnie, do you think it's possible? I assume they need fairly warm summers. BTW, congratulations on your bargain stash, Bonnie! Sam, I used to use the nappy sacks for litter tray contents, but put my hand inside the bag to pick up the lumps, then inverted it over them and sealed it, no gloves. Washed hands immediately of course!
Thanks Kate and Lurker for last week's summary, really useful. Fingers crossed, Kate re your good news on prospective GC
Kathleendoris you have been busy! What would we do without superglue? And glasses? Hope you get your new ones pronto.
AZ, glad to hear that Alan is improving, and news of Budasha's 163 box move. Pearl one, hope your DHs problems get sorted soon and that you are able to get your new beds before sleeping on air mattress causes any more aches and pains.
Spider, my DH gets attacks of plantar fasciaitis and has some special stretches that seem to help. Do you want details?
Welcome home from your cruise, Pammie. Pictures??
Sad that Bella is having such a struggle, Pacer, but induced coma is the best thing in these circumstances. 
Tami, you are so busy too. Do you make all your own cards? I have the intention of doing this but never do. Found some rubber stamps and ink pads in one of the charity shops so had a dabble..... But need more time to practice.
Paula, congratulations on your premmie DGGD. 
Good to hear from the wandering Darowil, having a good trip in NZ. And lovely to see another photo of our dear chubby armed Serena.(from SugarSugar)
Now to see what I've missed whilst writing this, and get on with my jobs here. DH is away so I'm going to see a DGF this evening for supper at her house, and to watch 'Strictly' (..come dancing) which she loves and I'm indifferent about - just nice to have a catch up. Need to do a lot of housework before this though.... Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*KateB* that is wonderful news. I am so pleased!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Pacer* I am so sorry to hear this. I will redouble my prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Congratulations Paula! Sounds like a pretty nerve racking time all round but I'm pleased the baby is doing well although rather tiny. I'm sure she'll come on in leaps and bounds now. The treatment of prem babies is just amazing now. Look forward to hearing what they name her!


And congratulations from me... :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*GramdmaPaula* Prayer for your little one. That must have been a worry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh DD took this photo a couple of days ago...


She is so sweet and I love the chubby arms :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A very late good morning from Surrey. Have had a busy week so now I intend to do not a lot over the week end.

Went to a WI quiz night last night and our team came 4th out of 18 and our bunting was on display (I for got to take a camera, so sorry no photos).

GS went back to school yesterday, although he was very tired by the end of the day, he is still not making any fuss although his mouth does look a real mess. LM is a bit put out as her brother is the centre of attention, but I gave them both a book, her a book of mini dessert recipes and him one on improving your brain power (not sure if that was a good idea as he brain is quite powerful already!)

Going to stroll down to town this morning to the farmers and market and see the Christmas decorations in the Mall. Other than that I intend to do some knitting and not much else.

Sam, sorry you are not feeling too good and hope your feel better soon.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Saturday photos.....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful photos!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful photos!!!!


 :thumbup: :love Greengables in the flesh, and two happy KTPers in a boat!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> :thumbup: :love Greengables in the flesh, and two happy KTPers in a boat!


Thank you, the photos are bringing back many happy memories.

It was lovely seeing Caren again and Amy on Thursday, we had great fun, the time just flew by.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Tunisia temo is 25* and expected to remain that for all of next week, cant believe that is almost one week over, hope veryone is well, willtry to ctch up ith vents later xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Tunisia temo is 25* and expected to remain that for all of next week, cant believe that is almost one week over, hope veryone is forgot thesewell, willtry to ctch up ith vents later xx


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome back..I hope your health improves and the aches go away..take good care of yourself and have some Chicken Soup..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

agnescr, that looks absolutely perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm back! I had a wonderful time on the cruise. We did a lot of eating and resting! It was so much fun. I really hope we can do it again!
> 
> Sam, I'm glad to see you back as well. Sorry you're not feeling up to par, but hopefully tomorrow will be better. I don't know if I'll try to read last week's or not. It looked like there were only 69 pages! So I'll just wait and see.


Welcome back Pammie. So glad it was a wonderful time. I forget where the cruise went but I imagine it was the Carribean? You will certainly find the summary useful in catching up.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Tunisia temo is 25* and expected to remain that for all of next week, cant believe that is almost one week over, hope veryone is forgot thesewell, willtry to ctch up ith vents later xx


Glad you are enjoying a well deserved holiday, nice weather for sure! It's a drizzly 11C this morning here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have grown them but soon as DH hears the word squash he turns up his nose
> My friend grows lots of them & they keep a long time in her cold room. Do you have a cool place in your house or maybe the garage you could buy now for use over the winter?


Yes, the garage. I wonder if I kept them in a cooler out there if that would keep them from freezing or if that would be too insulated?

Oh wow, just realized from this avatar I just posted that I need to search out this knitted hood capelet. I had given it to mom but she gave it back. Think she wished it and used a lot of softener as the wool really lost a lot of its body. :roll: I was so hoping she would like it and wear it, but we all know that when we knit something for someone else we never know. I would rather have it back though than have her never wear it and keep it in a drawer. I will put it to good use. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I LOVE your new avatar!!!


Thanks Kaye. I am going to be on the search to find it today. Can sure put the capelet to good use. Boy, sure have to watch this spell check in KP posting. Keeps changing capelet to caplet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> What a great opening and thank you for the recipes. I had just come from the butcher shop with a pork roast cut as for pork chops and I'll experiment with the apples and pork recipe in the crock pot. Sam, you must have read my mind that I needed a bit of pork for Sunday dinner.
> I appreciate the summary as well as I often don't get to keep up on every post. Thanks to all so much.


He read my mind with the spaghetti squash. Just ate one and have another read to go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


Congratulations on the new great grandchild and on becoming great grandparents. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Seems it wasn't that long ago when you were in this situation before with such a tiny baby, but so glad the wee one is doing well. Prayers for continued good health for your new great grandchild. My goodness, that must have been scary to go through that again and yet you had the experience knowing that all ended up fine before. Big Hugs and a huge welcome to the world for your new wee love.

Where did you go to eat? I met friends in Clifton Springs at the Warfield, a wonderful restaurant. Did you meet in Geneva? I was doing the same thing, meeting people from your direction part way. I love Ithaca and do hope to get down there to the Moosewood.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I love the idea with the door. What a great recycling idea and something people could really love and use. Congrats on the great yarn deal. How are you doing with posting photos. Would love to see the window frame in various stages. You do such interesting things. I believe I remember this right, that Designer posted some of your projects and you had done these moccasin slippers that were fantastic.

Sassafrass, how wonderful to get that hour walk with Maya. Oh my to be able to walk like that. Well, that is my goal and you are my inspiration.

Julie, thanks for explaining about the summary & posting it.
Kate, thank you so much for doing the summary for us. It helps so much. I know Pammie will thank you and all those who are busy traveling. Can't wait to hear from Darowil.

Caren, safe traveling home.

Spider, sounds like the swans were welcoming you back to the lake. How beautiful.

Tami, that shop going out of business sounds wonderful. You should get some good buys. Glad you remembered the wash. No fun opening up the washer door if you forget.

Kate, did you get that good night's sleep? I'll read on to see if you posted again.

Yay, posts from Darowil. Where are you now that it is snowing?
I see from Julie's post that it is probably a mountainous part of NZ.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am so glad to see you Sam!!! I have completely missed last week and may just make do with Margaret's summary which has been a great help the last few weeks. We have been busy and even though Alan is still struggling with a few things- he is feeling better overall and attempting to be more self sufficient. This in turn is giving me some time to work on projects that I have put off for months, or years!!!! I had a note from Liz (budasha) and told her I would pass on the news that she has sold her house and found a place near her brother. Her computer is off-line for a week while she gets moved - I think she will be back online on the 19th. Last count she had packed 163 boxes!!!!!! Remind me not to move any time soon. I saw that Sorlenna is going to be a Gma again lucky girl and Carol too. And Purple's new GD is precious. Mary Jo's black eye is a fright!!! AND I have that same shirt and I just love those little kitty eyes!!! OK since this is all old news to you folks I guess I will go back and read Sam's opening. I'm REALLY going to try to pop in more often. Love and hugs - AZ


It's so good to hear from you. Even though I neglect to send you a PM, I do keep you and Alan in my prayers. I know it's a great relief that most of his bad health is in the past.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It'll be Luke's cousin.


Yay, it is so much fun to have cousins. Now his generation of family is beginning to grow.

:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


That's wonderful news about another grand baby!! Congratulations! I know you're excited and what a wonderful way to celebrate...a short holiday with your friends.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *Sam*Thank you for the recipes. I have never had spaghetti
> squash nad never have seen one for sale. Perhaps DH will have to grow one. That turkey recipe looks interesting. I shall give it a try but at Christmas here :thumbup:
> *Julie* That summary was wonderful and so helpful. Thank you for filling the gap so well. OK you gave credit were it is due :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is the strangest squash. After cooked, the strands inside are separated and similar to spaghetti. It has a lovely mild flavor and quite delicious when dressed up with various sauces or even butter or olive oil and garlic and especially one of Sam's recipes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my, a reminder just came up that tomorrow is Bill's Dad's birthday. It was my step-dad's birthday too. Yes, they were both born on the same day. Bill's dad used to say my dad was the best man he ever met. I remember my dad telling me he could never understand men not being faithful to their word once they had given it in marriage and anywhere. He was a man of his word for sure and both of these men are gone. My father since the age of 62 and Bill's dad gone since this last summer. I'm ok, but I do miss them both.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wonderful opening Sam. I enjoyed the update on the family. For those of you wondering on the chair that I bought for Matthew, the $8 was only for having the store assemble it for me. It unfortunately cost significantly more than the $8, but he is happy with it.
> 
> Kate...Congratulations to you and your family. I know that this wonderful news probably comes with some concerns due to the miscarriage earlier this year. Praying all goes well this time.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear about Bella. I hope and pray the Dr's solution will work. 
Please be careful driving. I keep you in my prayers for your safety. I know you're out and driving so very early.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam...So wonderful to have you hosting and to know you are well. I think this bitter cold has a lot of folks hurting and slow to move. The changes in weather that are extreme are not easy, for sure.
> 
> I love the spaghetti squash. Didn't like it when I was younger but now I really like it. We just had it with spaghetti sauce and falafel meatless meatballs. So good. I added extra garlic to the spaghetti noodles with a little olive oil before the sauce and a bit of cilantro for decoration. How nice to get some new ways to try it.


I really like your new avatar. You're such a lovely lady!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well.


Congrats on the new baby. You already know these babes can do well but gotta tell you I had a student who had weighed about that at birth, many, many years ago when the outcome was not positive. Parents had been told he would always be retarded, etc, well, that kid was one delightful, bright kid. His father came and talked to my child care class about having such problems, causing marriage to fail, etc. I hope it discouraged kids from having kids too early. He is one of the kids I would love to run into (but probably wouldn't recognize).


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Thanks Julie for doing the updates... very helpful. Off to try and make sense of catching up...
> 
> Oh DD took this photo a couple of days ago...


What a darling, happy baby! I would love to cuddle with her.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm back! I had a wonderful time on the cruise. We did a lot of eating and resting! It was so much fun. I really hope we can do it again!
> 
> Sam, I'm glad to see you back as well. Sorry you're not feeling up to par, but hopefully tomorrow will be better. I don't know if I'll try to read last week's or not. It looked like there were only 69 pages! So I'll just wait and see.


I can't believe you're back already...it seems like you just left. I'm glad you had a good time relaxing. I hope you took pictures to share!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


I'm praying for your new little one. I remember so well when Lili was born. Evidently this hospital is very good. I'm trusting in God that the new baby will do as well as Lili did.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I really like your new avatar. You're such a lovely lady!
> Junek


Thank you and thank you again. Might I return the second part of the compliment to you and all my friends on here. Lovely way to start out my morning June. How I wish I could just call and say I'll be over for a cuppa' or want to come here? Now that I've moved upstairs again the downstairs will be a little more sorted, I hope. My goodness I can make a mess fast but takes me forever to clean.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations on the new great grandchild and on becoming great grandparents. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Seems it wasn't that long ago when you were in this situation before with such a tiny baby, but so glad the wee one is doing well. Prayers for continued good health for your new great grandchild. My goodness, that must have been scary to go through that again and yet you had the experience knowing that all ended up fine before. Big Hugs and a huge welcome to the world for your new wee love.
> 
> Where did you go to eat? I met friends in Clifton Springs at the Warfield, a wonderful restaurant. Did you meet in Geneva? I was doing the same thing, meeting people from your direction part way. I love Ithaca and do hope to get down there to the Moosewood.


We ate at Emile's in Geneva - it was fantastic! They have a very extensive menu - basically Italian, but lots of other dishes, too. And a fantastic salad bar. We've been to the Warfield, but not for a couple of years. If you decide to come to the Moosewood let me know - I could arrange to to meet you.

Yes, we were worried when we found out about the little one, but I relaxed when we heard they were transferring her to Crouse in Syracuse. They are a level 4 NICU and Makayla and baby couldn't be in better hands. We worried about Lili when she was so tiny, but she is now a typical 2 year old - walking, talking, playing with friends at nursery school a couple days a week. And boy, does she have a mind of her own - and a temper!! Reminds me very much of her mother when she was little :shock: :roll: :-D So, I'm not as worried over GGD as I might have been.

Well, now I'm caught up, I've got to go strip the bed and get the laundry started. Bob is out deer hunting with a friend - today is opening day. 
They have a place staked out - we'll see what happens! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Congrats on the new baby. You already know these babes can do well but gotta tell you I had a student who had weighed about that at birth, many, many years ago when the outcome was not positive. Parents had been told he would always be retarded, etc, well, that kid was one delightful, bright kid. His father came and talked to my child care class about having such problems, causing marriage to fail, etc. I hope it discouraged kids from having kids too early. He is one of the kids I would love to run into (but probably wouldn't recognize).


Hopefully he would recognize you. :wink: Happens to my teacher friends all the time when we are out. Of course now my one friend's students are parents and grandparents even.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Thanks Julie for doing the updates... very helpful. Off to try and make sense of catching up...
> 
> Oh DD took this photo a couple of days ago...


Serena is such a darling...always smiling. I hope she and her mom are feeling better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from Surrey. Have had a busy week so now I intend to do not a lot over the week end.
> 
> Went to a WI quiz night last night and our team came 4th out of 18 and our bunting was on display (I for got to take a camera, so sorry no photos).
> 
> ...


I'm glad the GS is improving. I understand his being tired at the end of the school day.
Your walk to the farmer's market sounds like fun...but wouldn't be here with temps at freezing!!
Love your pictures. They're always so sharp and clear. And you and Londy look lovely and relaxed.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> agnescr, that looks absolutely perfect :thumbup:


And warm without being uncomfortably hot!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Tunisia temo is 25* and expected to remain that for all of next week, cant believe that is almost one week over, hope veryone is forgot thesewell, willtry to ctch up ith vents later xx


That looks so lovely and warm. I hope you're having a grand time!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, gotta love those cheeks and rolls on the arm. Such a kissable and huggable baby and smiley too. Lots of baby news on here with grandparents and great grandparents. Now we need an update on Gage.

Kathleendoris, sure hope you get those glasses fixed soon and bravo to DH for coming to the rescue. Your Knight in shining armor.

Tami, I have made some of my own cards and it is funny because I would always spend more than buying a fancy card, but I wasn't doing it about cost, I was making it special and specific for the person. Over 30 years ago I used to do cards with embroidery on them. People framed them and now I see them on their walls. Sure brings back memories. Not into it now, but it is a lovely memory.

TNS, have fun with your friend and looks like we are both doing housework. My goodness my guest bathroom gets bad quickly since I have been using it as my only bathroom. Have that done already and it feels WONDERFUL. All sparkly and clean. Won't stay that way long but now that I have moved back upstairs, it certainly will be clean longer. YAY. Slept so well upstairs and now I can come down and make noise while DH is still asleep with the bedroom doors closed. What fun!!!

Purple, lovely photos of PEI and I enjoy hearing about your grandchildren. Too cute about Li'l Miss feeling a little out of sorts, but thankfully Grandma to the rescue and adorable that DGS's brain is already powerful.:thumbup: Takes after his grandma no doubt! Our grandchildren have been to Greengables and DGD let them dress her up in the old style. She loved it.

Agnes, what a beautiful place you are and WARM.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Safe journey home and it will be with some lovely memories.

Grandmapaula, such a relief to know that she is in a top-level hospital. I volunteered in the NICU here in Rochester, so I know a little, perhaps a lot of what goes on. The lady who was over the volunteers for the NICU had been a preemie herself and had problems that some of the babies go through. Her job over the volunteers was in addition to her real job in the NICU. Look forward to hearing of your new great grandchild. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the name of the restaurant. I love Geneva also. Well, let's face it. I love the whole FingerLakes area.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you and thank you again. Might I return the second part of the compliment to you and all my friends on here. Lovely way to start out my morning June. How I wish I could just call and say I'll be over for a cuppa' or want to come here? Now that I've moved upstairs again the downstairs will be a little more sorted, I hope. My goodness I can make a mess fast but takes me forever to clean.


That would be wonderful. I feel as if I'm having coffee with my friends here each morning. It's so nice to come online and see what's happening with everyone.
I recognized your capelet as soon as I saw your avatar. It will be nice and warm in this cold weather. And it's too beautiful to stay in a drawer.
Hugs,


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome back Sam, so good to hear from you. Well I wish we had cooler weather here in So. Cal. but we are not complaining however we would love to get some rain, we really need it. Thanks for the recipes as always they are making my mouth water.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, the garage. I wonder if I kept them in a cooler out there if that would keep them from freezing or if that would be too insulated?
> 
> Oh wow, just realized from this avatar I just posted that I need to search out this knitted hood capelet. I had given it to mom but she gave it back. Think she wished it and used a lot of softener as the wool really lost a lot of its body. :roll: I was so hoping she would like it and wear it, but we all know that when we knit something for someone else we never know. I would rather have it back though than have her never wear it and keep it in a drawer. I will put it to good use. :-D


I think the coolerwouldd work fine. Sort of like having them in the cold room. It would also help keep the moisture level right, I think


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, congratulations on the new GG daughter, hope all goes well for her, so tiny.
TNS, if you can grow zucchini you should be able to grow spagetti squash, they take similar conditions & I think are almost as productive.
Sugar, great photo of Serena, I see she's still getting fed straight cream, lol
Well, must be off, will have to read from page 6 later. Off to the Quilting club this morning, then pick up the GKs from the other grandmother to stay until suppertime tomorrow as both parents are working.
I just ran out to start the car, nasty out there, terribly windy -26C/-15F with the wind. I hate having to plug in vehicles & warm them up, not to mention all the layers needed to go out.
Talk to you later, have a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulation on the birth of your first Great GC. Prayers that she will advance quickly and not have to remain hospitalized for terribly long Thank Goodness mom was already hospitalized!


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Welcome back Sam, so good to hear from you. Well I wish we had cooler weather here in So. Cal. but we are not complaining however we would love to get some rain, we really need it. Thanks for the recipes as always they are making my mouth water.


Oh Pat, how I wish we could send a little your way. I know not getting enough rain causes so many problems. I understand this is a really bad drought all over the southwest. Was hoping the winter season would give you some relief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just ran out to start the car, nasty out there, terribly windy -26C/-15F with the wind. I hate having to plug in vehicles & warm them up, not to mention all the layers needed to go out.
> Talk to you later, have a great day.


Oh my, I'm shivering just reading this. We are nowhere near that temperature. We have gotten there though during an ice storm and we were without power. Dangerous temps for sure. Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm praying for your new little one. I remember so well when Lili was born. Evidently this hospital is very good. I'm trusting in God that the new baby will do as well as Lili did.
> Hugs,
> Junek


---
Paula-- I am joining in with Junek

Congratulations on the new baby! I have her in my thoughts and Prayers. It sounds very hopeful for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, Tunisia sounds so exotic. Can't wait to see more pix.
Daralene, love your avatar. Sorry your mom doesn't appreciate it. It is gorgeous. Honored to be your inspiration. Though honestly do not think I'd be walking in northeast winter. My goal for the holidays is to get back to gymn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, congratulations. Glad you know baby is perfect. My twin and I were 2 pounds, and that was 1941.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must state again that most of the Summary was Kate's work- not mine- I just filled in the last few details and posted it!


Good job to both of you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everhyone! I am caught up with this week, still early but am glad to be back. I will be here more often now. 

We are enjoying Duncan and Vancouver Island. We have been exploring all over this area and love it. 

All our changeovers are done and so we are feeling quite settled. It was a hard move and we are both very glad to have it overwith and well behind us. 

We are going to the open air farmer's market in town this morning. It is open year round and has every thing from produce to lots of wines from the different wineries in the area. Also some crafts. There is a lady who raises alpaca and I hope to buy some alpaca wool before Christmas as I think it would make a wonderful sweater. 

I am using my knitted sweaters all the time. It is damp and chilly, but not really cold. It is much warmer than Alberta and the Prairies and I am not sure how cold it does get. The climate is mild in comparison but we knew to expect a different type of cold. It is surrounded by ocean and Calgary is very dry so we will likely feel the difference this winter. 

I am feeling better than I have for years. Now that I know my problems were not heart related , Pat (who is a former Paramedic- Ambulance Supervisor takes my bp twice a day and I have slowly cut back on my bp meds. It is like day and night. I have gone from 20mg every day,rain or shine to l0 mg. and am able to walk all over town and yesterday I was able to climb 3 flights of 26 stairs without feeling exhausted. We had been trying to convince our doctor in Calgary that I felt I was on too much BP meds and he wouldn't change them because I had been on them for years. 

We have found a new, young doctor here and I told him what we were doing . After listening to it and realizing how much better I am feeling he will check me out every two weeks for awhile and is in agreement that it might have been my BP all along. (Including collapsing and visits to the hospital by ambulance 3 times last year. My bp was extremly low each time but they thought it was my heart.

Enough of that. 

It is great to have the run down of all the main things that have happened on KP. Makes it much easier. 

I have been working on some cards for the swap and am looking forward to joining in with the rest who are sending them too.

I finished one pullover and am working on another one. I will get lots of use from them here this winter. We won't need heavy winter wear but will need cozy warm sweaters and medium weight jackets. 

We dropped into the Senior's center yesterday and it is a thriving, interesting group. they meet on Wednesday mornings for craft and I plan on going each week. There is also billiard and floor bowling etc. as well as a very reasonable lunch every day but Sunday. So I hope to get involved and do some volunteer work there.

We are going to walk over to the Farmers outdoor market today as it is open every Saturday all year round. This is a big wine area and there are quite a few booths that have wine tasting as well as produce, baking, and crafts. There is an alpaca farm near here and i hope to buy some Alpaca yarn for either a sweater (very pricey) or at least a hat and mittens with Christmas MOney from Pat. 

I am finally able to use my email - I have had a time of it trying to get my computer sorted out. Finally it seems to be working. 

Sam - I am glad to see you back - please take care of yourself and make sure you have things checked out if you feel too badly. You have a whole family here who are thinking about you. You will love your new computer. It sure does make a difference to have one that is not causing you problems all the time. 

There is such a difference between the temps here and on the Prairies. I know it will make a huge difference to us.

Sugar Sugar that little one is so sweet. I hope your daughter is feeling better. 

Purple, I do so wish I had been able to meet you when you were in Canada. I visited Anne of Greengables home a few years ago-- I grew up reading all the Anne books and I really enjoyed the East Coast and the Maritime Provinces. 

Caren, I think you might still be in England- I hope you are having a wonderful time. 

Margaret - I see you are doing a lot of traveling too. 

Julie - how are you? 

Ican't mention you all but I am thinking of you all. I will be on here more over the winter. Life has been very hectic and I got caught up on the main forum when I did get on KP, decided I would try to stay here from now on. 

To All of you who have had health or other problems my thoughts are with you. I am so glad to hear that AZsticks is doing better and that Allan is improving. I know it is time consuming but usually it does get better. Sounds like you have had a dreadful year. I know about that. 3 years ago (nearly 4) Pat had his two heart valves replaced and we really thought we might lose him. He is doing well, even after all the lifting and carrying with the move. I am so thankful. It just takes time. 

Well, after having finally posted I feel better. I will keep on coming back and hopefully will spend more time here. 

I am starting the workshops in January - I will be teaching my stashbuster cardi, or pullover, or a plain top down that can be changed in progress so that it will be individual. We also have a designed baby sweater with Tamarque and TLL will be teaching beginning lace in Feb. and an original lace scarf in March. Our Bonnie is going to teach the dream bird and I am delighted! So I am starting to get excited. I have decided to do no more that two workshops a month one starting around the lst and the 2nd starting around the l5th of each month. It is hard to keep it down to just two but I am going to do that. It got to be too much, the past year and I need to have a life too. 

Once again, hello everyone and if I didn't mention you it is not because you don't matter. You all do, each and every one of you. Shirley


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Walked this morning, not terribly cold (27F) with little wind but starting to snow. Figured if I wanted a walk this would be it. By the time I started home the snow was making it very slick in spots so walk took longer. Crazy that the slickest places were the wide white painted strips for the pedestrian crosswalks. Couldn't step over them, too wide. Doesn't seem like we will get much. Not sure how warm it will get but afternoon is supposed to be sunny. Should melt it off of the walks at least. Good day for hot tea and ginger cookies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everhyone! I am caught up with this week, still early but am glad to be back. I will be here more often now.
> ...
> Julie - how are you?
> 
> ...


I had noticed your being online and not posting on the KTP- so had checked out what you were up to- getting into contentious areas by the look of it- glad you have decided to retreat to Sam's table!
Life is back to the quiet norm now- just me and Ringo. I am going to make a foccacia bread for a treat, there is a strong smell of dead cigarette though- Ruthie was trying- she would smoke outside, but leave the door open- and brought the dead cigarettes to my rubbish bag- boy do they stink! must put it out this morning. The garden had an unexpected spruce up yesterday morning- I must not grumble- things will recover, but the Hydrangea has taken a bad hit just as it would have been flowering- in about a month's time- there were just too many people there to keep an eye on what they were all up to- and mostly the result is good. I need to start thinking what I put in front of the Tribunal for the next Hearing. Not a single attempt at communication from that side of the family. would take a miracle I guess.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, Gald you are back. Your computer must have gone where my 1970 Singer did for repair. We are still looking for a replacement spring. 

Looks like it is Spaghetti Night. Be well. 
Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> the Hydrangea has taken a bad hit just as it would have been flowering- in about a month's time- there were just too many people there to keep an eye on what they were all up to- and mostly the result is good./quote]
> 
> Sorry about the hydrangea-- they are such pretty flowers. hope it recovers and gives you at least a few flowers later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A quick catchup and thoughts of all of you. I expect that Julie is coming into spring and our winter has arrived now. Drove, in a mild snowstorm, to the vet this morning with cat and dog for Katy's shots and Molly's blood sugar check and weight. Molly is up 8 ounces, on the same routine for food, but now weighs 50 pounds. Her blood sugar at 69 which the vet says is fine for a dog. I will watch her closely and see the vet in a month. 
Going to tie some Christmas flies and get them done so I can go back to knitting. So good to hear that Designer1234 is settled in and the family is doing well. Prayers for all, esp Bella and that tiny new baby.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Bella, as always...

Congratulations, Paula, on your new wee one--may she grow stronger by the minute and soon be in your arms. 

And Serena gets more adorable all the time. We sure have a load of beautiful kids here, don't we?! :mrgreen:

Shirley, so very glad you are settled and feeling better. We really do know our own bodies best, don't we? If only doctors would all see that and listen! Have a wonderful time at the market.

I finished up the larger hat for the new pattern and did some cleaning myself this morning; the cupboards still need going through, but I may do that later or delegate it to DD. Plastic containers accumulate over the year. :roll: But I figure I can take them to Thanksgiving dinner for people to carry home leftovers if they want, and then whatever's left goes into the recycling.

Earlier this year, I divided my Christmas cactus because it was pot-bound, and ended up with not two but three pots--one of them wasn't looking so well, and I thought it might be cold by the window so I moved it, and now the crazy thing is the first one to be setting blooms. The little scrap of one I picked up off the floor at the store and brought home did root, and it's growing well, though I think it still too small to bloom; I guess we'll find out, with the days getting shorter now.

We've been cold in the morning--there's talk of snow perhaps in the next couple of days--but I expect it will just be windy and cold, yuck.

I have to get going on some Christmas gifts, too; DD#2 has put in a special request, so I have to dig through the stash and see if I have any suitable yarn (she wants a hooded cowl).

Happy trails to all the travelers, healing thoughts to all in need, and hugs & blessings everywhere!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Shirley, it's so good to hear from you!! I've missed you so much...I never go to the main KP so didn't see your posts there. I thought you were busy exploring your new surroundings. I know you're delighted you decided to move. And the worry of changing Dr's was for nothing since you seem to have one who is very competent and really listens.
I'm looking forward to the lace and Dreambird workshops since they will be completely new areas for me. I've made several of your stash buster sweaters but will still drop in to see what everyone is doing.
Hugs to you and your Pat!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, Tunisia sounds so exotic. Can't wait to see more pix.
> Daralene, love your avatar. Sorry your mom doesn't appreciate it. It is gorgeous. Honored to be your inspiration. Though honestly do not think I'd be walking in northeast winter. My goal for the holidays is to get back to gymn.


Thank you and I'm used to mom. Even dad gave me back some very lovely cuff links I had saved and saved to get him years ago.

You are so right. Years ago a physical therapist told me that a lot of his customers were people out walking in winter who fell on ice, etc. Guess the mall is a better place if you don't stop in the stores to shop.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to hear from you again Shirley. The workshops sound interesting and you seem to be enjoying your new surroundings..


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...So glad you are enjoying your new life and that your health is so much better after cutting down on your BP meds. Great news. That market sounds so wonderful and quite a nice Senior Center too.

I prefer the smaller number of workshops and we all want you to enjoy your life and have some YOU time.

Sounds like this is a positive move. Moving is never easy and that is amazing that your DH is doing so well after a big move like this. So happy for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, I didn't realize it was the shorter day that caused the christmas cactus to bloom. Mine is blooming. Now I know why my friend said that it doesn't like any artificial light.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, I didn't realize it was the shorter day that caused the christmas cactus to bloom. Mine is blooming. Now I know why my friend said that it doesn't like any artificial light.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Years ago a physical therapist told me that a lot of his customers were people out walking in winter who fell on ice, etc. Guess the mall is a better place if you don't stop in the stores to shop.


Depends if the floor is carpeted or vinyl, which gets VERY slick if it is wet. I walked a couple times at the mall and decided NOT for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


Although a micro-premie, she is a healthy size for that gestation. Great apgar score. My DS#1 had scores of 3 and finally made it to a 7, but that was all he managed to get to. As he is 25 years old now, we feel quite blessed for every day that we have had him in our lives. I will pray that you will get to enjoy many blessings with this special new one in your life.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Paula's DGD and DGGD-and thanks to all for the good wishes!!! It has been a busy morning and Alan is feeling pretty good today.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am SO glad that Alan is doing better and now you can both start to get things back to normal. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

you are a dear friend June - we appreciate you thinking of us.


jknappva said:


> It's so good to hear from you. Even though I neglect to send you a PM, I do keep you and Alan in my prayers. I know it's a great relief that most of his bad health is in the past.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirley...What a delight to hear from you. I will enjoy seeing pictures of your new surroundings. I love the avatar. Matthew's drawings are getting so much better and he has chosen to take part in the card exchange. 

I drove to work on very icy roads these past 2 mornings. Leaving for work at 3:30 in the morning can have its challenges. Good thing there aren't many cars on the road at that time. Fortunately, I did not lose control. My door and lock did not want to work so that was a bit of a problem.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! It is a gray, cold day here...a little snow, but nothing really much to speak of...just a nuisance to make roads/sidewalks a little slick. 

I have a request for all you prayer warriors. My brother is having quite a time of it lately and is in the hospital. He was working in his yard, on November 6th. He, I'm sure, was lifting too much and started to not feel well. He at least had the sense to go into the house and told his wife/dear sis-in-law that he wasn't feeling well. He sat for a while and felt worse so decided to try resting in bed. His condition continued to deteriorate and my sis-in-law took a look at where he said it was hurting "down there" and then told him to get dressed because she was taking him to urgent care. Urgent care took one look at him and told my sis-in-law to get him to the hospital and they'd call ahead, so they hospital would know they were on the way. 

Turns out he has a hernia and (trying not to be too graphic here) his intestines poked through and got caught. They started to swell and with blood supply being cut off, started to die. He had emergency surgery that night where the bad part of the intestine had to be cut out and the two ends put back together. Then was the repair work to stitch up the opening. 

He's had some good days but mostly bad ones. Today his white count is up and he has a fever. The fear is that now that the swelling is going down in there, maybe there is a leak in one of the "connections." They are watching him closely and if things don't settle down, he will be having more surgery. 

Any prayers, good thoughts, positive vibes, whatever you can muster, would be greatly appreciated. He is my only sibling and he got sick 4 years to the day of my mom's death...kinda freaky. He is in the best place he can be and is being monitored closely. 

And now for something completely different...here is the photo of the baby afghan, Sam. Thought I posted it but maybe I didn't...I swear I'm losing my mind lately. At any rate, I'm glad you are back but am sorry you are hurting...this time of year is hard on a lot of people. Speedy healing to you and to all who are hurting.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Kathy I am sending good vibes to your DB - I hope that his recovery will be quick - it's a very good thing your DSIL got him right in. Your baby blanket is lovely - I have one I am working on and it is taking forever!!!! If I just had a little of your incentive!!! luv-AZ


gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! It is a gray, cold day here...a little snow, but nothing really much to speak of...just a nuisance to make roads/sidewalks a little slick.
> 
> I have a request for all you prayer warriors. My brother is having quite a time of it lately and is in the hospital. He was working in his yard, on November 6th. He, I'm sure, was lifting too much and started to not feel well. He at least had the sense to go into the house and told his wife/dear sis-in-law that he wasn't feeling well. He sat for a while and felt worse so decided to try resting in bed. His condition continued to deteriorate and my sis-in-law took a look at where he said it was hurting "down there" and then told him to get dressed because she was taking him to urgent care. Urgent care took one look at him and told my sis-in-law to get him to the hospital and they'd call ahead, so they hospital would know they were on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gottastch said:


> I have a request for all you prayer warriors. My brother is having quite a time of it lately and is in the hospital.


Good heavens-- you got prayers and hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, will keep DB in prayers. Baby blanket lovely.
Shirley, glad you are enjoying exploring new home territory.
Maya a d I had 50 minute walk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on the new ggd - she may be 9oz bigger but she is still pretty little. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after five o'clock and am just getting around - has not been my day - ron stopped around two this afternoon to deliver the disk I had left in my computer - apologized for waking me from my nap - did not have the heart to tell him I had not gotten up yet for the day. showered and went to Heidi's for warmed up morning coffee - she came over and helped me make my bed - had ron not showed up I'm thinking I would still be in bed. I was trying to think of a reason to get up and hadn't found one yet.

four little boys here for anyden's birthday which is Thursday the 20th - he is nine. they have been playing football - will soon go bowling. then back for pizza - or maybe they are having that first and then bowling - somewhere there will be ice cream and cake and that is when grandpa will put in an appearance - unless I am back in bed - am feeling sleepy.

it is just 32° - Heidi said she was so cold when they got home she went to bed in all her layers and just scrunched up and fell asleep. I forgot to ask her if we won.

I'm about to take everything out of my living room except the loveseat, chair and ottoman - put the television on the wall. I cannot keep up with the dust. hickory goes out and rolls in the stones and dirt and brings it all back inside. the less I have sitting around the easier it will be to clean. 

I meant to ask - somewhere in the last several weeks someone mentioned that they were giving their dog olive oil as part of their diet for itchy skin - I wanted to ask how much and how often and did you just put in on the dry food? dry skin is one of hickory's problems - maybe she wouldn't roll in the stones in she wasn't so itchy. can anyone give me the particulars please?

have a couple of pages to catch up so will get busy here. also feeling a bit eleveno'clockish so may have to think about something to eat - haven't eaten yet today. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you feeling well darowil - snow in the summer is not exciting. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Not too bad. The snow was exciting.
> The new update for the iPhone has worked for this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you feeling well darowil - snow in the summer is not exciting. lol --- sam


Strictly it is still Spring here Sam- and it has been a cold one- but for Margaret coming from Adelaide snow is a real novelty- and it does look pretty when first fallen!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gattastch...Prayers for healing for your dear brother. I didn't realize how serious those hernias can get. So glad he is getting the medical care needed. Love the baby afghan.

I just read a posting from Bella's parents and they said that prior to her being put into a medically induced coma, her pulse was over 250 and her blood pressure was sky high and her body was having violent shakes before a high fever. Her oxygen level was dropping too low and not recovering so now she is on high flow oxygen, daily antibiotics by IV 3 times a day. Tests showed that she has aspiration pneumonia in the upper and lower part of her right lung. The parents are asking for many prayers right now as their daughter also has Ileus as well as the pneumonia. She struggled for every breath of air for about 12 hours prior to being put on the high flow of oxygen and put in the coma. I have a phone number to call the family at the hospital, but don't want to do that at this moment as I know that they will want to be with their little girl as much as possible for right now. I am so glad that I sent them with quite a care package of various food items for their stay at the hospital.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of questions did they ask on your quiz night? congrats on coming in fourth. have a restful weekend - we have not heard about mr p lately - what has he been doing? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from Surrey. Have had a busy week so now I intend to do not a lot over the week end.
> 
> Went to a WI quiz night last night and our team came 4th out of 18 and our bunting was on display (I for got to take a camera, so sorry no photos).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds nice and warm - would love to be floating in that pool under the warm sun. hope you are having a good time. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Tunisia temo is 25* and expected to remain that for all of next week, cant believe that is almost one week over, hope veryone is forgot thesewell, willtry to ctch up ith vents later xx


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> 
> ~~~CONGRATS! I'm just coming out of that same boat! Couldn't wait to tell! I was "released" at 10 weeks....I think DS was just too excited and couldn't hold it in himself! :lol: :lol: "We" are expecting late May/early June....we're in this together! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good heavens-- you got prayers and hugs.


For Gottastch: and from me too for your DBs rapid recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have snow on the ground yet? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, congratulations on the new GG daughter, hope all goes well for her, so tiny.
> TNS, if you can grow zucchini you should be able to grow spagetti squash, they take similar conditions & I think are almost as productive.
> Sugar, great photo of Serena, I see she's still getting fed straight cream, lol
> Well, must be off, will have to read from page 6 later. Off to the Quilting club this morning, then pick up the GKs from the other grandmother to stay until suppertime tomorrow as both parents are working.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when is your birthday joy - I was born the same year? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Paula, congratulations. Glad you know baby is perfect. My twin and I were 2 pounds, and that was 1941.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Thanks Julie for doing the updates... very helpful. Off to try and make sense of catching up...
> 
> Oh DD took this photo a couple of days ago...


~~~Beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are Christmas flies flyty1n? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> A quick catchup and thoughts of all of you. I expect that Julie is coming into spring and our winter has arrived now. Drove, in a mild snowstorm, to the vet this morning with cat and dog for Katy's shots and Molly's blood sugar check and weight. Molly is up 8 ounces, on the same routine for food, but now weighs 50 pounds. Her blood sugar at 69 which the vet says is fine for a dog. I will watch her closely and see the vet in a month.
> Going to tie some Christmas flies and get them done so I can go back to knitting. So good to hear that Designer1234 is settled in and the family is doing well. Prayers for all, esp Bella and that tiny new baby.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dearest Shirley, it's so good to hear from you!! I've missed you so much...I never go to the main KP so didn't see your posts there. I thought you were busy exploring your new surroundings. I know you're delighted you decided to move. And the worry of changing Dr's was for nothing since you seem to have one who is very competent and really listens.
> I'm looking forward to the lace and Dreambird workshops since they will be completely new areas for me. I've made several of your stash buster sweaters but will still drop in to see what everyone is doing.
> Hugs to you and your Pat!!
> Junek


=============
Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.

I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.

I haven't had much time to do much of anything with the workshops keeping me so busy -so I needed to do something different. I don't mean I needed a break from the Tea Party -but I feel better than I have for years and am glad to be back. You will likely see me posting on the main forum in the future as well. I am starting to look for teachers for next year and am covered to March so far.

------
It is sunny but chilly here -- much warmer than Calgary where it is very cold and bitter, much like Bonnie's home. My it is going to be good to be somewhere where there are no very cold extremes. It is sunny and chllly but warm enough to have an outdoor market every Saturday year around.
-----

Well, I just heard from Sandi and Pacer and was very glad to hear from them.

I am looking forward to the card swap and finally found my card supplies and paints so between finishing one and half way through another sweater, and doing some craft classes with Hayley I hope to continue working on them this next week or so.

Pat and I are also doing a lot of exploring and some looking after Hayley so our life is better and interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great baby blanket Kathy - thanks for posting. tons of healing energy zooming to surround your brother in healing energy - hope he is soon in the pink. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! It is a gray, cold day here...a little snow, but nothing really much to speak of...just a nuisance to make roads/sidewalks a little slick.
> 
> I have a request for all you prayer warriors. My brother is having quite a time of it lately and is in the hospital. He was working in his yard, on November 6th. He, I'm sure, was lifting too much and started to not feel well. He at least had the sense to go into the house and told his wife/dear sis-in-law that he wasn't feeling well. He sat for a while and felt worse so decided to try resting in bed. His condition continued to deteriorate and my sis-in-law took a look at where he said it was hurting "down there" and then told him to get dressed because she was taking him to urgent care. Urgent care took one look at him and told my sis-in-law to get him to the hospital and they'd call ahead, so they hospital would know they were on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess it is still spring - and our springs can be quite cool also - and we do have snow into may sometimes. however - we have had cold weather and snow - shouldn't spring be just around the corner. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Strictly it is still Spring here Sam- and it has been a cold one- but for Margaret coming from Adelaide snow is a real novelty- and it does look pretty when first fallen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats carol.

I don't seem to be able to raise much enthusiasm next door for another baby - gary goes paler than pale and Heidi just says - I don't think so. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great sweaters Shirley. I know you are way north of seattle but think our weather would be much the same - seattle does see at least one snow a year but mostly the temps stay in the thirties. I loved it. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.
> 
> I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are Christmas flies flyty1n? --- sam


Each year, as Christmas gifts to the doctors and to my friends of long standing, I give a box containing 13 flies, each one different from each other and different from any of the other boxes they have received as gifts in previous years. There are 20 boxes spoken for this year. My sister packages them and they look quite pretty. I'll post a picture when they are done and packaged. I guess one could call this an alternative fiber art as often their bodies are made of different yarns run through a coffee grinder and blended together to make the bodies the colors of the bugs in our streams.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> we no doubt will here the needles clicking here in northwest ohio. lol - congrats kate. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


Congratulations Paula! Prayers for mom and baby


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Shirley...What a delight to hear from you. I will enjoy seeing pictures of your new surroundings. I love the avatar. Matthew's drawings are getting so much better and he has chosen to take part in the card exchange.
> 
> I drove to work on very icy roads these past 2 mornings. Leaving for work at 3:30 in the morning can have its challenges. Good thing there aren't many cars on the road at that time. Fortunately, I did not lose control. My door and lock did not want to work so that was a bit of a problem.


I always have you in the back of my mind during winter days...I know you're driving very early on bad roads. That's why I keep you, Kaye's David and Kathy in my prayers for safe traveling!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, just marking my spot. Thanks Julie for doing the updates... very helpful. Off to try and make sense of catching up...
> 
> Oh DD took this photo a couple of days ago...


Serena is beautiful and I love her smile!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! It is a gray, cold day here...a little snow, but nothing really much to speak of...just a nuisance to make roads/sidewalks a little slick.
> 
> I have a request for all you prayer warriors. My brother is having quite a time of it lately and is in the hospital. He was working in his yard, on November 6th. He, I'm sure, was lifting too much and started to not feel well. He at least had the sense to go into the house and told his wife/dear sis-in-law that he wasn't feeling well. He sat for a while and felt worse so decided to try resting in bed. His condition continued to deteriorate and my sis-in-law took a look at where he said it was hurting "down there" and then told him to get dressed because she was taking him to urgent care. Urgent care took one look at him and told my sis-in-law to get him to the hospital and they'd call ahead, so they hospital would know they were on the way.
> 
> ...


Your blanket is lovely.
I will surely add your brother to my prayers for quick healing and no complications.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.
> 
> I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.
> ...


Lovely sweaters,as always.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~~Hi All....I have been absent from the KTP for a couple of weeks. Ahhh...life has been happening....and our company just walked in, so I can't stay on here now. Marking my spot...I'll check in tomorrow...hugs & healing energies to all...peace & warm winds (or cool winds, as you wish). Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.
> 
> I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.
> ...


It was not a criticism, Shirley- I was just concerned about you- and curious to know what you were 'up to' . We are all entitled to our political opinions- just I personally find it unwise to mention my views on the open forum. I just happened to notice that people were getting a bit heated in their views, and was interested in how you side- stepped that. The virtues of the wisdom of your years- plus ofcourse you have had so many years experience being out there teaching adults.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I guess it is still spring - and our springs can be quite cool also - and we do have snow into may sometimes. however - we have had cold weather and snow - shouldn't spring be just around the corner. lol --- sam


One can always hope !


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone ! I haven't been here for quite a while, but I did chat with Lurker2 a couple of weeks ago, so she knew I was still on the planet.

I was happy to know that Sam was OK & just had pc problems which are now resolved (fingers crossed !). Also so sorry to hear about Pearlone's DH...will attempt to PM her this weekend.We met for lunch in Florida 2 years ago, each driving 1/2 way for the afternoon, with both DHs ! Here's hoping we can do that again when eveyone's healthy once again.

DH & I took a 2 week cruise to the Canadian Maritimes in late Sept. & had THE BEST weather ever !! This was our first time to all of the ports & we truly enjoyed each of them. And each was so interesting !!

I will be leaving next Monday for 10 days in NC to be with family for Thanksgiving. Our sons, their wives, + our 2 GDs live there, so it's easy for us all to be together there, especially when the holiday revolves around food. ;-)

I hope everyone stays happy & healthy as the holiday season approaches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

How lovely to see you again 2Cats inNJ!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> great sweaters Shirley. I know you are way north of seattle but think our weather would be much the same - seattle does see at least one snow a year but mostly the temps stay in the thirties. I loved it. --- sam


It is considered the same weather Sam. I am chilled a bit but we come from a very very dry climate and everyone told me we would feel the chill in the winter the first year especially because if the difference as we are so close to the sea. I lived in Vancouver for 9 years so I know what it is like. It can be chilly here with a wind but it is not in minus double digit temps and the howling bitter wind. I love Calgary it will always be a part of my life but we are really enjoying it here. Another thing I like is that the 'winter' is only about 3 months long and then we are into spring. At home in Alberta it is 3 months at the most of summer. This last summer we had one full month of daily wonderful weather -

We often drove down to Seattle for the day when we lived in Vancouver. It is not that far a drive.

One day when our boys were small we were driving in Vancouver and my youngest said Look at the mountain way over there with the snow on the top. Pat said, do you want to go and find it - the boys were excited at the thought so we drove to Mt. Baker and took them all around it. Kelly's eyes were huge as he had 'found a mountain' He still remembers that. When we decided to come home from New Zealand I told Pat I wouldn't come home unless we came back to BC. We stopped off at Calgary to see our family and a job was offered and we spent the rest of our time until now in Alberta. I always yearned for the West coast. So we are here now.

I loved the Canadan Rockies so much and never disliked Calgary, only the weather - although it gets a lot of sun in comparison to here. Some people have no interest in coming here because of the dull days but I don't mind them.

Did you ever get north to Victoria? it is lower than the US Border and we are right on the border as far as the place is concerned. We are not nearly as far north as Calgary.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a terrible occurrence. Know that I will keep your brother in prayer. May the hospital staff be very watchful of him and that there will not be a need for more surgery. Take a deep breath my sister of the heart and know you too will be in my prayers.


gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! It is a gray, cold day here...a little snow, but nothing really much to speak of...just a nuisance to make roads/sidewalks a little slick.
> 
> I have a request for all you prayer warriors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I'm not putting olive oil in my dogs food but am putting coconut oil in it. The article I read about using it said to use about 1 tsp. per 10 lbs. I've been using a litte hot water to mix it in (mine is in solid form) and then pour it on the dry dog food. Here is a link to an article about using it for pets including using it topically for dry skin on your pet.

http://victoriasallnaturalpethealth.businesscatalyst.com/Articles/Dog%20and%20Cat%20Health%20Information/how-to-feed-your-dog-or-cat-coconut-oil



thewren said:


> after five o'clock and am just getting around - has not been my day - ron stopped around two this afternoon to deliver the disk I had left in my computer - apologized for waking me from my nap - did not have the heart to tell him I had not gotten up yet for the day. showered and went to Heidi's for warmed up morning coffee - she came over and helped me make my bed - had ron not showed up I'm thinking I would still be in bed. I was trying to think of a reason to get up and hadn't found one yet.
> 
> four little boys here for anyden's birthday which is Thursday the 20th - he is nine. they have been playing football - will soon go bowling. then back for pizza - or maybe they are having that first and then bowling - somewhere there will be ice cream and cake and that is when grandpa will put in an appearance - unless I am back in bed - am feeling sleepy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your sweaters Shirley; especially the aqua one.


Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.
> 
> I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, congratulations. Glad you know baby is perfect. My twin and I were 2 pounds, and that was 1941.


Wow! That is quite amazing. One of my cousins was less than 2 pounds at birth, I think she was born in 1946, my mom used to talk about how grandma kept her in a shoebox on the oven door & fed her with an eyedropper.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your sweaters Shirley; especially the aqua one.


Thanks -- You will be able to see me coming I think.

I love color and wondered whether this one would be too much. Pat likes it and so does my son - I will do the plain st.stitch sleeves with some color above the cuffs. It is bright but I do like it.

The other one looks quite good on and I find it nice and warm. So now I have three knitted pullovers. I don't usually wear them but I find here they are cozy. I don't have to wear heavy winter wear here so far so a pullover and medium weight jacket is working very well. Amazing the number of Prairie people we have met. All of them say they love it here so that is good. Very friendly place.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Shirley these sweaters are just wonderful... I am going to have to figure out a way to try one of these- you are so darn inspiring!!! luv-AZ


Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.
> 
> I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, so fun to read your posts.
Kathy, hope all goes well with your brother.
That little baby girl is so precious, love the arms and her hair!!!
I am sure that tiny new great grand daughter will be just fine, they can do so much for the littlest ones.
Sam, make sure you rest and eat.
Well. Got up this morning and the swans were still here. Went out at two this afternoon and I walked down to the lake and we had a thin layer of ice over the whole lake and the swans were gone. Maybe in the spring?!?,
Been doing all the exercises for my feet and they haven't helped. I was so hoping, so we will try the shots on Tuesday afternoon. 
As June said, this is favorite place to go each morning when I can and for sure at night to end my day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> when is your birthday joy - I was born the same year? --- sam


Well here is a hint Sam, my twin's bday is Dec. 18.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, take care and rest when you need to. I, and my body hate cold. When is your bday?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Shirley these sweaters are just wonderful... I am going to have to figure out a way to try one of these- you are so darn inspiring!!! luv-AZ


I am teaching a class on January 5 in the workshops and each student can choose either a top down with some texture, or a stashbuster pullover or cardigan with a variety of colors or a combination of colors and texture. I hope you will consider it. We won't use a pattern I will walk you through how to measure yourself and calculate the size to fit you and therefore the number of stitches. It is so much fun to do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have snow on the ground yet? --- sam


Yes, have had for about 3 weeks. We've probably had at least 8 inches but it was warm a couple of days & it was very wet stuff so has settled to about 4 inches. Today I went to the next town, 22 miles south & they have very little


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love the colors in your new sweater.
I'm glad you are enjoying your new location & all the activities there. & so great you are feeling so much better.
Crazy winds here tonight & -16C/2F, glad I'm staying in.


Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.
> 
> I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was not a criticism, Shirley- I was just concerned about you- and curious to know what you were 'up to' . We are all entitled to our political opinions- just I personally find it unwise to mention my views on the open forum. I just happened to notice that people were getting a bit heated in their views, and was interested in how you side- stepped that. The virtues of the wisdom of your years- plus ofcourse you have had so many years experience being out there teaching adults.


 This is a non political group and you just surprised me. I wondered why you chose to post about that thread when I have been lurking and posting on Main, Pictures, Chit chat and the craft sections. Oh well, it doesn't matter.

I have never mentioned that I have posted there but have been doing it since shortly after I joined the forum. I knew that some didn't think they were a nice place and I didn't think it necessary to talk about it as this thread is not political and religion and politics are not discussed except for the Prayer warriors.

I have not posted there steadily and I often didn't for months but since I have given the workshops a rest I have posted lots of places. I have always been interested in Politics of many different places including the States as well as Australia and New Zealand and Britain.

Anyway I am back and until the workshops start and I teach my class in January I will spend some time on here mainly and on other groups and sections as well. It is a real break from the workshops. --

======
Any way, I just finished reading last week's thread here and it is great to catch up with everyone. My thoughts and Prayers go to all those who are dealing with difficult things. I hope that the winter is not too hard for any of you and I hope those are traveling are enjoying their travel and return safely home.

I think the three ladies who covered for Sam did a fantastic job. I lurked and posted a bit but life has been stressful and the move very heavy so I just didn't post in one place very much. I will be starting with a Workshop happenings once I get a bit more information and will post the link here.

I want to work on the neck of my sweater-tonight as I am in the midst of the short rows for the neck. I am writing down my methods so want to do that while it is still fresh in my mind.

My sister is not doing very well and It is so sad as she is my only family member left of my own family. She doesn't always know who I am when I call. But when I remind her she seems to know me. Such a dreadful disease.

I will drop by again tomorrow. June thanks for the kind words. I always know you are a special friend. Gwennie - I loved your kitchen. i hope you are feeling better. How is Marianne? I hope her Mother is okay too. I know you had a visit with her this past while.. I feel a great deal of affection and support from this group. Especially when going through the tests and the move. It was quite a difficult move for two people over 80 but we made it. We are very happy to be here.

I think the idea of the card exchange is an excellent one. I look forward to joining in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, I hope your brother is better soon. Hernias in the groin area (Inguinal hernias) are often hereditary, DH brother had one & also my oldest son & some other males in my MILs family.my sons showed itself at 18 months, but he was a terrible colicy baby & that is probably why. Fortunately he just had to have the tear repaired but no bowel resection.

Pacer, my prayers for poor little Bella & her family, it s so hard to watch someone struggling for air.
Shirey, sorry to hear your sister is deteriorating,I think that disease is almost harder on the family than the patient themselves, so hard to watch lved ones fade away.
I had a good day at the quilt club. I made 5 blocks for our Quilts of Valor project. Each of us made several blocks. It takes 30 to do a quilt. I may yet buy some more of their fabrics & make some more but have to go to Edmonton to get that fabric.
I picked up the GKs on the way home & they will stay until tomorrow evening.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, I hope your brother is better soon. Hernias in the groin area (Inguinal hernias) are often hereditary, DH brother had one & also my oldest son & some other males in my MILs family.my sons showed itself at 18 months, but he was a terrible colicy baby & that is probably why. Fortunately he just had to have the tear repaired but no bowel resection.
> 
> Pacer, my prayers for poor little Bella & her family, it s so hard to watch someone struggling for air.
> Shirey, sorry to hear your sister is deteriorating,I think that disease is almost harder on the family than the patient themselves, so hard to watch lved ones fade away.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie -- I would love to see pictures of the blocks. What is the quilts of valor project. I think I read about it but was skimming - it sounds wonderful. I have started knitting for the hospital here - as well as the store at the Seniors center. I hope to do more and more of that type of knitting.

Stay warm friend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of questions did they ask on your quiz night? congrats on coming in fourth. have a restful weekend - we have not heard about mr p lately - what has he been doing? --- sam


Hi Sam, at the moment Mr P has a cough and is sleeping in another bedroom so as I cant sleep I am catching up here while jy pain meds kick in. Mr P has been looking after GS2 while I went to London to meet up with Caren. He's not been out in the garden much, except to rake leaves, as it has been rather wet. It looks like this winter may be milder but wet and windy.
The questions at ghe quiz còvered a wide range of topics from WW1, Food and Drink and General Knowledge. We both enjoyed it and would like to do another one.
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Shirley, lovely to hear that you are happily settling into your new home and especialy pleased to learn that your health is better. Lony and I are thinkink a vjsit to the west coast of USA and Canada may be in order. It wont be next year as Londy is going to visit her DS and family in NZ and i will probably be having surgery, but maybe the following year.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> Hi Shirley, lovely to hear that you are happily settling into your new home and especialy pleased to learn that your health is better. Lony and I are thinkink a vjsit to the west coast of USA and Canada may be in order. It wont be next year as Londy is going to visit her DS and family in NZ and i will probably be having surgery, but maybe the following year.


Oh that would be wonderful! Make sure you plan on visiting Vancouver Island!

I have enjoyed your pictures of your Maritime part of the trip. It is beautiful down there -


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bonnie -- I would love to see pictures of the blocks. What is the quilts of valor project. I think I read about it but was skimming - it sounds wonderful. I have started knitting for the hospital here - as well as the store at the Seniors center. I hope to do more and more of that type of knitting.
> 
> Stay warm friend.


I didn't have my camera so didn't take pictures, all the blocks were collected & will be dropped off in Edmonton, the co-ordinator there divides the blocks into packages of 30 & passes them to another club that puts them together into a quilt. Each club that sends in blocks writes the town on each block. They are given to wounded veterans when complete & the recipient can see that the quilt has come from grateful people from all over the country.
You can read more here.
http://www.quiltsofvalour.ca/support.php
Northcott has made a special line of fabrics with Canadian emblems, beaver, moose, Maples leafs, inukshuk, some really nice red, black & cream combinations. I think it is a really worthwhile charity.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh that would be wonderful! Make sure you plan on visiting Vancouver Island!
> 
> I have enjoyed your pictures of your Maritime part of the trip. It is beautiful down there -


If we do come, of course we will include a visit to Vancover xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just popping in to say hi, I have to get the pair of gloves done for David before he hits the road again tomorrow and he was complaining that the gloves he has aren't doing the job. So yesterday I started the Mens gloves from the Red Cross, I have one finished and just need to finish the fingers on the other. I was even able to make the fingers on the right one fit the fingers he shortened last year, so that he won't have excess glove hanging off the fingers.  
I'll post a pic when I get them finished, I'm using Brown Sheep wool Lambs Pride superwash that I had in my stash in Navy and stonewashed denim, that looks silvery grey, so they look Dallas Cowboyish.  
See you all in the morning, I hope. lol
Have a great night. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If we do come, of course we will include a visit to Vancover xx


I aam not in Vancouver, I am on Vancouver Island just north of Victoria, in Duncan. Beautiful place.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am teaching a class on January 5 in the workshops and each student can choose either a top down with some texture, or a stashbuster pullover or cardigan with a variety of colors or a combination of colors and texture. I hope you will consider it. We won't use a pattern I will walk you through how to measure yourself and calculate the size to fit you and therefore the number of stitches. It is so much fun to do.


I would love to do this!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everhyone! I am caught up with this week, still early but am glad to be back. I will be here more often now.
> 
> We are enjoying Duncan and Vancouver Island. We have been exploring all over this area and love it.
> 
> Yay, good to see you back on here Shirley. So glad that you are settled and happy in your new home. It does sound like a nicer climate for you both. Wonderful that you have a doctor that can keep an eye on you regularly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I would love to do this!


Hi there, how are you both doing? I think of you often. Quite cool and about 20c here today. We had a lot of rain last night (which was needed).
Serena is at her other grannies today and should be home soon. I cant believe how fast the time has gone. She is SEVEN months tomorrow.!
Goodness knows what is wrong with DD, (apart from lack of looking after herself) but hopefully we will get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! It is a gray, cold day here...a little snow, but nothing really much to speak of...just a nuisance to make roads/sidewalks a little slick.
> 
> I have a request for all you prayer warriors. My brother is having quite a time of it lately and is in the hospital. He was working in his yard, on November 6th. He, I'm sure, was lifting too much and started to not feel well. He at least had the sense to go into the house and told his wife/dear sis-in-law that he wasn't feeling well. He sat for a while and felt worse so decided to try resting in bed. His condition continued to deteriorate and my sis-in-law took a look at where he said it was hurting "down there" and then told him to get dressed because she was taking him to urgent care. Urgent care took one look at him and told my sis-in-law to get him to the hospital and they'd call ahead, so they hospital would know they were on the way.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! Wishing him a complete recovery from this. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> are you feeling well darowil - snow in the summer is not exciting. lol --- sam


Ha ha, but she (nor I) ever get to see snow. And when she gets home again it will be hot hot hot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Gottastch* Prayers for your brother. That sounds nasty.
Lovely blanket :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Shirley* I love your photos. The turquoise one is wonderful. I am glad you are both enjoying lfe.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I aam not in Vancouver, I am on Vancouver Island just north of Victoria, in Duncan. Beautiful place.


Dont worry we would celrtainly make sure we csme to see you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I would love to do this!


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. More rain overnight, but stil quite mild.

Am planning on a lazy day today, a bit of knitting and maybe setting my peg loom up.

Healing vibes to those who need them, especially the little ones.

Here are a few more photos from Canada


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, I love the photos especially the rug hooking. My mum did this but not to a fine art level. They were definately utilitarian :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> PurpleFi, I love the photos especially the rug hooking. My mum did this but not to a fine art level. They were definately utilitarian :thumbup:


The lady that did the rug hooking used to dye all her own wool so she could get just the right colour. Here's one she did of the American presidents, I think it is now in the White House.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The lady that did the rug hooking used to dye all her own wool so she could get just the right colour. Here's one she did of the American presidents, I think it is now in the White House.


They are quite amazing works, PurpleFi! do you have the dimensions at all?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are quite amazing works, PurpleFi! do you have the dimensions at all?


Hi Julie, not exact dimensions, but they are large, the one of the presidents is about 7ft tall and the other one about 6ft.

Here's another one


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I love your turquoise based sweater 'in progress' especially, Designer. I think this is my favourite colour to look at but not so sure it suits me to wear, tho' I do have a cardigan with some turquoise in it 'in progress' too. 
You sound so happy in your new home and surroundings; it's great to hear that you are feeling more energetic with the reduced medication, and we all want you to only do what you will enjoy doing for the workshops, not let them cause you any stress. We're just so grateful for all that you have done already!please give our families best wishes to Pat, and have a big hug from me. In fact {{{{{hugs}}}}} for everyone to keep you warm if you're having cold weather, or just for comfort too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, not exact dimensions, but they are large, the one of the presidents is about 7ft tall and the other one about 6ft.
> 
> Here's another one


mmmmmm, so they are quite large! They are really stunning works!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Each year, as Christmas gifts to the doctors and to my friends of long standing, I give a box containing 13 flies, each one different from each other and different from any of the other boxes they have received as gifts in previous years. There are 20 boxes spoken for this year. My sister packages them and they look quite pretty. I'll post a picture when they are done and packaged. I guess one could call this an alternative fiber art as often their bodies are made of different yarns run through a coffee grinder and blended together to make the bodies the colors of the bugs in our streams.


Wow, that is a lot of work! I'm looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Shirley, so fun to read your posts.
> Kathy, hope all goes well with your brother.
> That little baby girl is so precious, love the arms and her hair!!!
> I am sure that tiny new great grand daughter will be just fine, they can do so much for the littlest ones.
> ...


All the best for your shots on Tuesday. I hope you don't have to suffer much more before they 'kick in' - most people seem to have great results from the cortisone shots once they have time to work. Luckily I don't have personal experience but several friends and relations have.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> The lady that did the rug hooking used to dye all her own wool so she could get just the right colour. Here's one she did of the American presidents, I think it is now in the White House.


That is amazing!! Mum used old worn clothes cut in strips. I do remember them being lovely on bare toes :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well here is a hint Sam, my twin's bday is Dec. 18.


That's a strange coincidence :XD: well, it actually is as we always celebrated my dads birthday that date, so I was so surprised when registering his death, to find he was born on 17th December.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, how are you both doing? I think of you often. Quite cool and about 20c here today. We had a lot of rain last night (which was needed).
> Serena is at her other grannies today and should be home soon. I cant believe how fast the time has gone. She is SEVEN months tomorrow.!
> Goodness knows what is wrong with DD, (apart from lack of looking after herself) but hopefully we will get to the bottom of it soon.


Doesn't time fly!? I do hope the medics can sort out DD's health. Apart from poor diet, do you think she's not recovered from being so sick throughout her pregnancy? Or there's some common cause... Whatever it is, I'm wishing for a fast diagnosis and resolution of the problem. You have had enough to worry about over the past 16 months.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> PurpleFi, I love the photos especially the rug hooking. My mum did this but not to a fine art level. They were definately utilitarian :thumbup:


Yes, lovely photos, thanks. We used to make Rag rugs at home from old worn out clothes hooked into the hessian corn (feed) sacks, but we had to bargain with Dad to use the sacks as they had a refund on them if returned to the corn merchant. Strange to see lots of crafters using hessian sacking as a posh design feature now! And some of the old utilitarian rag rugs get sold for significant amounts now. We only made them because there was no way we could buy rugs or carpet.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from a sweltering Brisbane, where we have just melted through a mini 2 day heat wave. Tomorrow will be cooler. It was that hot I didn't have my normal market stall today, I hid in aircon inatead.

Have been inspired by my job and am having a ball making sun catchers. Have several made and plans for more.

I am going to ask for prayers for a lady I know, callled Julie. (not our Lurker). Julie is a bingo caller at the local sports club and has had some major happenings in her life recentlt. Firstly, her mother died from a stroke, then 1 of the elderly ladies had a stroke at bingo which proved fatal. Just as Julie was getting her feet back under her and dealing with all this, the poor woman gas now been diagnosed with a brain tumor. I think I told you about this lovely lady already, she does not deserve what is happening to her now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone ! I haven't been here for quite a while, but I did chat with Lurker2 a couple of weeks ago, so she knew I was still on the planet.
> 
> I was happy to know that Sam was OK & just had pc problems which are now resolved (fingers crossed !). Also so sorry to hear about Pearlone's DH...will attempt to PM her this weekend.We met for lunch in Florida 2 years ago, each driving 1/2 way for the afternoon, with both DHs ! Here's hoping we can do that again when eveyone's healthy once again.
> 
> ...


So glad to see you again. Hope you have a wonderful time celebrating with your family.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Depends if the floor is carpeted or vinyl, which gets VERY slick if it is wet. I walked a couple times at the mall and decided NOT for me.


Ooooh, guess that is an accident waiting to happen too. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Shirley...What a delight to hear from you. I will enjoy seeing pictures of your new surroundings. I love the avatar. Matthew's drawings are getting so much better and he has chosen to take part in the card exchange.
> 
> I drove to work on very icy roads these past 2 mornings. Leaving for work at 3:30 in the morning can have its challenges. Good thing there aren't many cars on the road at that time. Fortunately, I did not lose control. My door and lock did not want to work so that was a bit of a problem.


May you have some driving angels with you. I know often the roads aren't well taken care of at night and really dangerous. Be safe dear friend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sweltering Brisbane, where we have just melted through a mini 2 day heat wave. Tomorrow will be cooler. It was that hot I didn't have my normal market stall today, I hid in aircon inatead.
> 
> Have been inspired by my job and am having a ball making sun catchers. Have several made and plans for more.
> 
> I am going to ask for prayers for a lady I know, callled Julie. (not our Lurker). Julie is a bingo caller at the local sports club and has had some major happenings in her life recentlt. Firstly, her mother died from a stroke, then 1 of the elderly ladies had a stroke at bingo which proved fatal. Just as Julie was getting her feet back under her and dealing with all this, the poor woman gas now been diagnosed with a brain tumor. I think I told you about this lovely lady already, she does not deserve what is happening to her now.


So good to hear that you are enjoying making the sun catchers. What is the sun by the way???
Your friend is in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ...Yes, we think of you and Alan all the time. So glad he is having a better day today and know it is day to day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just jumped in without saying Hello, so Hello to everyone. So wonderful being upstairs now and I hope this continues. Have a little 4 cup coffee maker up there like what is in hotel rooms so I can have a cup when I wake up and I took it in and had a jaccuzzi with pine bath salts. So luxurious. DH is awake now and waiting for me so we can read, so see you later. May all our travelers be safe. Thankful for all those who have already arrived safely home. Caren, you must have some jet lag, although I think coming this way is a little easier than going over.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Shirley, lovely to hear that you are happily settling into your new home and especialy pleased to learn that your health is better. Lony and I are thinkink a vjsit to the west coast of USA and Canada may be in order. It wont be next year as Londy is going to visit her DS and family in NZ and i will probably be having surgery, but maybe the following year.


I hope Mr. P is soon over the cough and crud. Please remind me when you have your surgery so I can say an extra prayer for you. How exciting that you're thinking of another trip to our side of the globe!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am going to ask for prayers for a lady I know, callled Julie. (not our Lurker). Julie is a bingo caller at the local sports club and has had some major happenings in her life recentlt. Firstly, her mother died from a stroke, then 1 of the elderly ladies had a stroke at bingo which proved fatal. Just as Julie was getting her feet back under her and dealing with all this, the poor woman gas now been diagnosed with a brain tumor. I think I told you about this lovely lady already, she does not deserve what is happening to her now.


So sorry to hear this. Do you know if it is malignant? Prayers for this dear lady.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, I do hope the surgery is nothing serious, although any surgery is invasive. Please let us know when and we will keep you in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. More rain overnight, but stil quite mild.
> 
> Am planning on a lazy day today, a bit of knitting and maybe setting my peg loom up.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos!! I'm still enjoying your holiday through your pictures!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The lady that did the rug hooking used to dye all her own wool so she could get just the right colour. Here's one she did of the American presidents, I think it is now in the White House.


WOW! Very impressive. She's a true artist.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sweltering Brisbane, where we have just melted through a mini 2 day heat wave. Tomorrow will be cooler. It was that hot I didn't have my normal market stall today, I hid in aircon inatead.
> 
> Have been inspired by my job and am having a ball making sun catchers. Have several made and plans for more.
> 
> I am going to ask for prayers for a lady I know, callled Julie. (not our Lurker). Julie is a bingo caller at the local sports club and has had some major happenings in her life recentlt. Firstly, her mother died from a stroke, then 1 of the elderly ladies had a stroke at bingo which proved fatal. Just as Julie was getting her feet back under her and dealing with all this, the poor woman gas now been diagnosed with a brain tumor. I think I told you about this lovely lady already, she does not deserve what is happening to her now.


I'm so glad to hear you're enjoying the store. I'll keep your friend in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot. Prayers for those making requests and prayers for those in need.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple, I do hope the surgery is nothing serious, although any surgery is invasive. Please let us know when and we will keep you in our hearts and prayers.


Dont worry, its nothing serious, l see my specialist in January to sort out when l get a new knee or 2. It'll give me kore knitting time, :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW! Very impressive. She's a true artist.
> Junek


She really was, apparently in one picture she had more than 20 different shades of brown.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She really was, apparently in one picture she had more than 20 different shades of brown.


Very impressive!
Junek


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I am going to try the sweet potatoes and pork for dinner tonight! It sounds delicious! Thanks for the recipe. Take care of your self.
while I don't get on often, I enjoy these chats!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, not exact dimensions, but they are large, the one of the presidents is about 7ft tall and the other one about 6ft.
> 
> Here's another one


Those are beautiful-- it would be really hard keeping things in proportion on something that large!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> . In fact {{{{{hugs}}}}} for everyone to keep you warm if you're having cold weather, or just for comfort too.


And hugs right back to all of you out there. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, very clever making short finger on gloves.
Josephine,i thank you so much for pics of hooked rugs. My ex_SIL was an artist who made several gorgeous hooked rugs. Unused old Woolworths from thrift stores.
Shirley, I am look I g forward to your class in Jan. 
Bonnie, love idea of wounded warrior quilt. Quilts have always been tangible love to me. To give e a gift of love to those who fought for us is wonderful.
Busy we, healing energy for your Julie.
2Cats, enjoy family time in NC.
Daralene, so glad you can manage stairs.Jacuzzi with coffee sounds luscious.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> So good to hear that you are enjoying making the sun catchers. What is the sun by the way???
> Your friend is in my prayers.


I've heard rumours that it has something to do with the direction that comets tail is facing - you know, the one that the probe has landed on! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

TNS said:


> I've heard rumours that it has something to do with the direction that comets tail is facing - you know, the one that the probe has landed on! :roll: :roll: :roll:


Oh! That's what it is, I seem to remember seeing it in the sky sometime ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> So good to hear that you are enjoying making the sun catchers. What is the sun by the way???
> Your friend is in my prayers.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Re: to question "What is the sun by the way???"
Many can relate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOW! Very impressive. She's a true artist.
> Junek


I see I've missed some pages. Back to search. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Dont worry, its nothing serious, l see my specialist in January to sort out when l get a new knee or 2. It'll give me kore knitting time, :thumbup:


That's good to hear. More time to knit is a wonderful way of looking at it. I will have to remember that.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> after five o'clock and am just getting around - has not been my day - ron stopped around two this afternoon to deliver the disk I had left in my computer - apologized for waking me from my nap - did not have the heart to tell him I had not gotten up yet for the day. showered and went to Heidi's for warmed up morning coffee - she came over and helped me make my bed - had ron not showed up I'm thinking I would still be in bed. I was trying to think of a reason to get up and hadn't found one yet.
> 
> four little boys here for anyden's birthday which is Thursday the 20th - he is nine. they have been playing football - will soon go bowling. then back for pizza - or maybe they are having that first and then bowling - somewhere there will be ice cream and cake and that is when grandpa will put in an appearance - unless I am back in bed - am feeling sleepy.
> 
> ...


Those birthdays role around so quickly for the grandchildren. Remind us on the day and we can send BD wishes to (Is it spelled "Anyden's" BD. Perhaps Ayden?
Hope you are starting to feel some better Sam. Hope you aren't getting Brantley's cold. Take care and staying in bed is fine when you need that. I do find it harder and harder to get up and get dressed when I don't have an appointment. In fact DH and I never got dressed yesterday till we decided to go to the movies. Yes, sure you needed something to eat. Will be sending you the package for the boys soon. Thought today, but then it is Sunday, so perhaps tomorrow will work better. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch, so sorry to hear about your brother. I know this is a very serious thing to have happen. Wow, to think lifting something too heavy could cause such a thing. I've heard of hernias before but never realized they could be this serious and life threatening. Prayers going up now and I'm sure from all over the world on KTP. Big Hugs to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch...Forgot to say I love the blanket you did. A lot of stitches in there. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, so sad to hear the update on Bella. That did not sound good at all. I do hope that the induced coma is helping. Poor little sweetie to have to go through so much in her young life and I can't imagine what it is like for the parents with every child having problems. Prayers for Bella and family. They are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, that top sweater is absolutely gorgeous. Love the colors and all the variations. Great work.
You will get good use of your sweaters with the damp cold. Perfect!!! :thumbup: So glad the move has been a good one and that you have some answers and are feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> congrats carol.
> 
> I don't seem to be able to raise much enthusiasm next door for another baby - gary goes paler than pale and Heidi just says - I don't think so. lol --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Re: to question "What is the sun by the way???"
> Many can relate.


Oh, can really relate to that-- it is a very cold (12F) very gloomy day with light wind and I am so thankful I do NOT have to be out in this. Been debating if I go out to clean sidewalk. Did it yesterday when it got up to about 30 and only did the front one where required. Had about an inch yesterday, looks like that much again today. I've got a guy hired to do more than 4 inches but I take care of less. Around noon I will get to the garage and feed the cat and be sure he has plenty of water and hook up his water heater. Haven't needed it so far but today might be the day. Inside cat is waiting for me to knit for a while so she can get on my lap/chest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Each year, as Christmas gifts to the doctors and to my friends of long standing, I give a box containing 13 flies, each one different from each other and different from any of the other boxes they have received as gifts in previous years. There are 20 boxes spoken for this year. My sister packages them and they look quite pretty. I'll post a picture when they are done and packaged. I guess one could call this an alternative fiber art as often their bodies are made of different yarns run through a coffee grinder and blended together to make the bodies the colors of the bugs in our streams.


Can't wait to see the pictures. Thought maybe they were for fishing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Hi All....I have been absent from the KTP for a couple of weeks. Ahhh...life has been happening....and our company just walked in, so I can't stay on here now. Marking my spot...I'll check in tomorrow...hugs & healing energies to all...peace & warm winds (or cool winds, as you wish). Carol il/oh


Company changes one's routine for sure and I know you are just getting back from OH. If I have the direction correct. :wink: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH is busy in on the piano with a student talking with him via the phone. Interesting. It is a student who is composing 2 pieces for a concert and DH is helping him.
Edited


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't think you meant it as a criticism either. I admire the spunk & wisdom Shirley has, for sure.


I didn't take it as a criticism exactly - I just was surprised as I have been posting in many places. It is fine. not to worry!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's a strange coincidence :XD: well, it actually is as we always celebrated my dads birthday that date, so I was so surprised when registering his death, to find he was born on 17th December.


Maybe they just screwed up when registering? When my mom died' records had her born Dec. 23,1924, she was born in 1925 & we know the date they had had to be wrong as one of her brothers was born in late July 1924 so she could not have been that premature :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That is quite amazing. One of my cousins was less than 2 pounds at birth, I think she was born in 1946, my mom used to talk about how grandma kept her in a shoebox on the oven door & fed her with an eyedropper.


Awwww and it sounds like grandma did a good job.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well here is a hint Sam, my twin's bday is Dec. 18.


Such a cute way of telling the date.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, I hope your brother is better soon. Hernias in the groin area (Inguinal hernias) are often hereditary, DH brother had one & also my oldest son & some other males in my MILs family.my sons showed itself at 18 months, but he was a terrible colicy baby & that is probably why. Fortunately he just had to have the tear repaired but no bowel resection.


I've been learning a lot about this Bonnie, yes, thanks for your information, as well. No one else in our family has had this and from what I've discovered, the groin area hernias are common because that is the weakest area in a man's body...who knew? It certainly is scary and him not wanting visitors kind of makes me feel left out. I only hear what my sis-in-law tells me and lets just say, she doesn't always comprehend/relay all the information correctly :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such a cute way of telling the date.


Whatever you called the wrap you are wearing in new avatar, it is just beautiful. Think you said it was a cowl with hood? Comes down on shoulders very nicely, too. Pattern?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, you could share a little of your heat with us & we would all be more comfortable, it's -18C/0F this morning with a howling wind & snowing a little, most of the night the wind howled like it wanted to take the roof off.
I hope some treatment can be found for your friend,Julie, the poor woman has definitely had a bad year.
Purplefi, great pictures, that lady is definitely an amazing artist. I have never seen portraits done with rug hooking. Some day some going to make it to the maritimes, I may have to hog-tie my DH & drag him there.
we didn't get much sleep last night as both GKs coughed something terrible, apparently a nasty virus is floating about, doctor said it could last a couple of months, GS has now been barking for 7 weeks, doesn't seem sick otherwise, just keep the house up at night, GD has just started, hopefully won't last so long with her.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gottastch said:


> from what I've discovered, the groin area hernias are common because that is the weakest area in a man's body...who knew?


My father had double hernias (one each side, I think) and wore a truss most of his life. Didn't keep him from being a farmer, toting bales, etc. Thankfully no one in my family inherited the tendency.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

2catsinNJ...Safe traveling and have a Happy Thanksgiving with family.

Designer...Your dream of moving back to BC finally came true.

Gwen...Snow!! Yikes, get out the snow tires. Hope you at least have all-weather tires. Somehow thinking that if we lived in Georgia we would be warm all winter. So not true.

Spider...Hope the shots give you some relief from this pain.

Bonnie...I am so cold just reading your post. Brrrrrr. I know you have a well insulated house, which is such a blessing. Sounds like you also have to warm up the battery or is it the engine, to start the car. Do you have an extra source of heating other than your furnace?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Whatever you called the wrap you are wearing in new avatar, it is just beautiful. Think you said it was a cowl with hood? Comes down on shoulders very nicely, too. Pattern?


Thank you. Yes, it has a hood. This is from one of Designer's workshops:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Go down to #46 Commuter Capelet by Tamara Ell.
Click on this and you will see the fabulous photos of the one knit by Tamara. It was on the cover of a knitting magazine. The lady in the photo used for the workshop is a relative of hers and looks fabulous.
It is also on Ravelry:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/commuter-capelet
where you can click on the name of the magazine and it will show you UL part of the page the capelet on the model for the cover of the magazine.

this is probably TMI but here is the link for the Parade photos of finished capelets:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230358-1.html#4642522


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't take it as a criticism exactly - I just was surprised as I have been posting in many places. It is fine. not to worry!


I understand.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just looked at the clock a few minutes ago and can't believe the time. I've either been on the computer or DH was reading and now the morning is gone. Well, truthfully, I can't forget the lovely beginning with sitting in the jaccuzzi and drinking coffee. :wink: That was around 6 am, so I really do need to get off the computer. I could spend the whole day here. Enjoy talking with all my friends. Bye for now but I will be back. Hmmmmm Sounds like a threat but meant as a compliment. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

See, I just can't leave.
Sam, I have all the ingredients for the Spaghetti Squash Shrimp Arrabiata. Think that will be supper along with falafel meat balls.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Yes, it has a hood. This is from one of Designer's workshops:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> 
> Go down to #46 Commuter Capelet by Tamara Ell.
> ...


TYSM-- no, it was not TMI-- I'd say just right.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TYSM-- no, it was not TMI-- I'd say just right.


It is a wonderful workshop and tamara is so talented. She just finished another class just after I closed down the workshops. She is a Canadian from Calgary and sooo talented.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Windy, cool. Think I will be water jogging rather than walking Maya.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe they just screwed up when registering? When my mom died' records had her born Dec. 23,1924, she was born in 1925 & we know the date they had had to be wrong as one of her brothers was born in late July 1924 so she could not have been that premature :roll: :lol:


Well, as my grandad would have had to ride from their hill farm into the nearest town in winter weather to register the birth, I can imagine that he might have got confused about which day he was born especially if dad was born late night/ early morning. Presumably the day we knew as his birthday was the real one.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nickerina said:


> I am going to try the sweet potatoes and pork for dinner tonight! It sounds delicious! Thanks for the recipe. Take care of your self.
> while I don't get on often, I enjoy these chats!


Always enjoy having you post. Don't be a stranger!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you 2cats - the cruise sounds wonderful. --- sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Everyone ! I haven't been here for quite a while, but I did chat with Lurker2 a couple of weeks ago, so she knew I was still on the planet.
> 
> I was happy to know that Sam was OK & just had pc problems which are now resolved (fingers crossed !). Also so sorry to hear about Pearlone's DH...will attempt to PM her this weekend.We met for lunch in Florida 2 years ago, each driving 1/2 way for the afternoon, with both DHs ! Here's hoping we can do that again when eveyone's healthy once again.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - I am going to try it and see - she wouldn't carry in so much dirt if she wasn't laying and scratching on the stones. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I'm not putting olive oil in my dogs food but am putting coconut oil in it. The article I read about using it said to use about 1 tsp. per 10 lbs. I've been using a litte hot water to mix it in (mine is in solid form) and then pour it on the dry dog food. Here is a link to an article about using it for pets including using it topically for dry skin on your pet.
> 
> http://victoriasallnaturalpethealth.businesscatalyst.com/Articles/Dog%20and%20Cat%20Health%20Information/how-to-feed-your-dog-or-cat-coconut-oil


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm almost three months older than you - 24 September. --- sam --- there is not a lot of fat on my body and the cold goes right through. when I went to Heidi's for breakfast this morning I had sweatpants and a flanned shirt on plus a flannel blanket on like a shawl - there kitchen is always cold. it shouldn't get too cold where you are.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, take care and rest when you need to. I, and my body hate cold. When is your bday?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you 2cats - the cruise sounds wonderful. --- sam


Thanks for your good wishes Sam, Cashmeregma, & any others I have missed mentioning. I wish you all a wonderful holiday as well.

Lurker2, I hope your life has come round for the better.Things always go better when you're happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I could get used to that. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Ha ha, but she (nor I) ever get to see snow. And when she gets home again it will be hot hot hot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely not for floor use. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. More rain overnight, but stil quite mild.
> 
> Am planning on a lazy day today, a bit of knitting and maybe setting my peg loom up.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a sweltering heat wave sounds wonderful.

tons of healing energy zooming to Julie to wrap her up in healing energy. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sweltering Brisbane, where we have just melted through a mini 2 day heat wave. Tomorrow will be cooler. It was that hot I didn't have my normal market stall today, I hid in aircon inatead.
> 
> Have been inspired by my job and am having a ball making sun catchers. Have several made and plans for more.
> 
> I am going to ask for prayers for a lady I know, callled Julie. (not our Lurker). Julie is a bingo caller at the local sports club and has had some major happenings in her life recentlt. Firstly, her mother died from a stroke, then 1 of the elderly ladies had a stroke at bingo which proved fatal. Just as Julie was getting her feet back under her and dealing with all this, the poor woman gas now been diagnosed with a brain tumor. I think I told you about this lovely lady already, she does not deserve what is happening to her now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please let us know what you think of the recipe nickerina - it is always good to get a report on some of the recipes. --- sam


nickerina said:


> I am going to try the sweet potatoes and pork for dinner tonight! It sounds delicious! Thanks for the recipe. Take care of your self.
> while I don't get on often, I enjoy these chats!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is Ayden. four extra boys arrived at four o'clock yesterday afternoon and left at eleven this morning. they were up until around four Heidi said - back up around six-thirty. when I went over for coffee around noon Ayden and fallen asleep on the couch. lol I gather all went well and they weren't too loud (unlike the girls parties) so people could sleep. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Those birthdays role around so quickly for the grandchildren. Remind us on the day and we can send BD wishes to (Is it spelled "Anyden's" BD. Perhaps Ayden?
> Hope you are starting to feel some better Sam. Hope you aren't getting Brantley's cold. Take care and staying in bed is fine when you need that. I do find it harder and harder to get up and get dressed when I don't have an appointment. In fact DH and I never got dressed yesterday till we decided to go to the movies. Yes, sure you needed something to eat. Will be sending you the package for the boys soon. Thought today, but then it is Sunday, so perhaps tomorrow will work better. :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's one thing you don't see anymore - I have heard about a truss for years. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> My father had double hernias (one each side, I think) and wore a truss most of his life. Didn't keep him from being a farmer, toting bales, etc. Thankfully no one in my family inherited the tendency.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm anxious to see what you think. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> See, I just can't leave.
> Sam, I have all the ingredients for the Spaghetti Squash Shrimp Arrabiata. Think that will be supper along with falafel meat balls.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, we will be below freezing tonight. Some years have snow which only lasers a day or so. Looks funny with palm trees. But when winds hit 45-60 it chills to the bone.
Water jogged 45 minutes. All got me hand paddles which I used for first time. Really like them. Sets a nice rhythm and lifts me so I'm off the pool bottom most of the lap. Hoping they help old age Irish lace on under arms.
Then sat in Jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. Lovely. Felt as spoiled as Daralene.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is 31° - early evening - has been snowing most of the afternoon although there isn't a lot of snow on the ground it is measurable so midnovember we have our first real snow and it is a month until winter arrives. I don't need to be out in it so won't complain. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't think it got that cold there. I wouldn't be walking in that weather either. --- sam --- the medical center where I go is build in a long arc - not quite a quarter of a mile long - it is built with a long hallway to the outside lined with windows - this is where the entrance is - all the "workings' of the hospital are to the back of this hall. it was planned as a place to walk which I do when I go for rehab. think I will try and go a couple of time a week this winter - at least it will get me out. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, we will be below freezing tonight. Some years have snow which only lasers a day or so. Looks funny with palm trees. But when winds hit 45-60 it chills to the bone.
> Water jogged 45 minutes. All got me hand paddles which I used for first time. Really like them. Sets a nice rhythm and lifts me so I'm off the pool bottom most of the lap. Hoping they help old age Irish lace on under arms.
> Then sat in Jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. Lovely. Felt as spoiled as Daralene.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

and just because I saw this at the last minute and bacon always makes me think of caren.

Cheddar Apple Bacon Grilled Cheese

Sam, All the receipts sound delicious. Will be giving this sandwich a try. I have a lovely gluten free bread that Amy has taught me to make and some imported cheddar. Nice to see you are liking your new computer.hope Bentely gets over his cold soon the poor sweetie.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

My friend Candice, the transwoman who was brutally attacked recently, is not doing too well. She's suffering from PTSD from the attack & suffers from other problems, too. She needs all the positive energy she can get.

My dad died 2 years ago today. His tombstone is finally up. I saw it for the first time today. He wanted a bench for a monument. The top has his vitals including one of his nicknames, "Bus" & a tractor. Mom's side has her vitals, some musical notation (she used to play piano & loves listening to music) & one of her nicknames, "Pie." The front says our last name, and the back has the names of us kids. BTW, my mom is still alive & well. I also saw my nieces' tombstone for the first time today. One was stillborn & the other one drowned at the age of 3 1/2. Had she lived, she'd be nearly 20.

One of the kittens got hit today. He followed my ex-BIL across the road & a driver went out of their way to hit him. His brother is right now in my arms because if I'm on the computer, he's right there.

On a more positive note, I ate lunch at a local restaurant yesterday, The Bee Hive in Tiffin, OH, and the food was excellent. They're trying to keep most everything local & seasonal, so the menu will change. I know the woman who bakes their bread (she used to be my bus driver). I had an open faced chicken & butternut squash sandwich with cranberries & slivered almonds on top & a bowl of tempeh & potato soup. Both were amazing. I look forward to eating there again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aran said:


> My friend Candice, the transwoman who was brutally attacked recently, is not doing too well.
> 
> I had an open faced chicken & butternut squash sandwich with cranberries & slivered almonds on top & a bowl of tempeh & potato soup. Both were amazing. I look forward to eating there again.


So sorry Candice isn't doing well-- will be praying for her and for recovery and peace.

Your lunch sounds great-- think I'll make some potato soup for supper! Good weather for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to Candice to wrap her up in healing energy. she has been through a lot - hoping she can get on top of this.

I like the idea of a bench - easy to sit there and talk to him.


Aran said:


> My friend Candice, the transwoman who was brutally attacked recently, is not doing too well. She's suffering from PTSD from the attack & suffers from other problems, too. She needs all the positive energy she can get.
> 
> so sorry about the kitty - what comes around goes around - that driver has some bad karma and it will catch up to him. --- sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam, it's good to have you back and I hope you start to feel better very soon. I'm at the lodges with my pals and this wee house (3 bedrooms) is lovely and has free wi-fi!
> My big news that I've been desperate to tell, but wasn't allowed to, is that my DIL who lost the baby in February is pregnant again!!! She's just had her 12 week scan and everything is fine this time, in fact they had a hard time getting a clear picture as the baby wouldn't stay still! So I'm going to be a gran for the second time at the end of May...can't wait!
> I'd better see about getting some sleep, don't think it'll be a problem as this is a very comfy bed and the one or four wines partaken earlier should help too!  :lol: Night, night.


Congratulations Kate!!!! I am so happy for all.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Sam, that's what my dad wanted. I sat down on it briefly, but it was just too cold to stay put. It's snowing & cold. I could see sitting there & thinking, though. I'm not so sure that I'd sit there & talk to him because I know that he's not there. When he was dying, God told me to let him go back to God, so I did. I miss him, but I know that he's back with God so I know that he's safe & loved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, so sad about Bella. Hope things improve for her and soon.


Sending healing energy to Bella, hope things get better soon.

Love the new avatar Cashmeregma :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


Oh I am so sad for all of you! I had 3 miscarriages many years ago and it is absolutely heart breaking. My Prayers and loving thoughts are with you all. Please give both of them an extra hug for me and a huge, warm enbracing hug for you from all of us here!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


So sorry-- prayers for you and them-- also hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Windy, cool. Think I will be water jogging rather than walking Maya.


That is a nice alternative. You will reap the rewards of being faithful to your walking. I find you inspirational. Not that I've been walking a lot but at least I am up and around much more now. It is my goal to walk more. :thumbup:


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry about your loss.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, as my grandad would have had to ride from their hill farm into the nearest town in winter weather to register the birth, I can imagine that he might have got confused about which day he was born especially if dad was born late night/ early morning. Presumably the day we knew as his birthday was the real one.


It is funny how they weren't as definite then, especially with all the home births.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - I am going to try it and see - she wouldn't carry in so much dirt if she wasn't laying and scratching on the stones. --- sam


Hope Gwen's tip helps. :thumb up:

Carol, I didn't see your post till later. I'm coming in on edit to let you know as soon as I saw your post I replied. It is further on down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm anxious to see what you think. --- sam


Looks like it will be tomorrow instead of tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, we will be below freezing tonight. Some years have snow which only lasers a day or so. Looks funny with palm trees. But when winds hit 45-60 it chills to the bone.
> Water jogged 45 minutes. All got me hand paddles which I used for first time. Really like them. Sets a nice rhythm and lifts me so I'm off the pool bottom most of the lap. Hoping they help old age Irish lace on under arms.
> Then sat in Jacuzzi, steam room and sauna. Lovely. Felt as spoiled as Daralene.


Ah yes, I sure need to add the steam room and sauna. That is lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I didn't think it got that cold there. I wouldn't be walking in that weather either. --- sam --- the medical center where I go is build in a long arc - not quite a quarter of a mile long - it is built with a long hallway to the outside lined with windows - this is where the entrance is - all the "workings' of the hospital are to the back of this hall. it was planned as a place to walk which I do when I go for rehab. think I will try and go a couple of time a week this winter - at least it will get me out. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That would be wonderful for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, how very sad. Know you are wrapped in our love and prayer Warriors on duty for your family.
Sam, glad you have alternative to walking outside. Perhaps an IPod would help also. I use mine if I use treadmill in gym.
Aran, hope your friend can learn to trust again. Such a vicious experience for her to live through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran said:


> My friend Candice, the transwoman who was brutally attacked recently, is not doing too well. She's suffering from PTSD from the attack & suffers from other problems, too. She needs all the positive energy she can get.
> 
> My dad died 2 years ago today. His tombstone is finally up. I saw it for the first time today. He wanted a bench for a monument. The top has his vitals including one of his nicknames, "Bus" & a tractor. Mom's side has her vitals, some musical notation (she used to play piano & loves listening to music) & one of her nicknames, "Pie." The front says our last name, and the back has the names of us kids. BTW, my mom is still alive & well. I also saw my nieces' tombstone for the first time today. One was stillborn & the other one drowned at the age of 3 1/2. Had she lived, she'd be nearly 20.
> 
> ...


Love and very gentle hugs to Candice. She will need time to heal and what she is experiencing is normal. Later she can get stronger, but for now gentle healing and lots of love and reassurance. I don't know if one ever gets over something like this as it is always there, just that later we can change our thinking to that of a victor rather than a victim and use it for wisdom and compassion, but that is a long way off. Now is the healing time. Please let her know she is cared about.

Sorry about the kitty. As my DH says about some human beings, they are human beans. Wish I was surprised but after living this long I am only saddened.

Wow, that sounds like a great restaurant and I love places like that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


Carol, hugs and more hugs and loads of love for you. I am so sorry to hear this news. Thinking of you with love and will hold you close to my heart with prayers. Just so sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing energy to Bella, hope things get better soon.
> 
> Love the new avatar Cashmeregma :thumbup:


Thank you and welcome home!!! Hope the jet lag isn't too bad. :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, those photos are of some amazing work. An artist for sure. Love seeing all your photos. Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Carol, I'm very sorry to hear of this loss for your family. Hugs to you.

Aran, sending good thoughts for Candica as well and sympathies on the loss of the kitty. I will never understand people. Hugs to you too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to what Sam said.


thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to Candice to wrap her up in healing energy. she has been through a lot - hoping she can get on top of this.
> 
> I like the idea of a bench - easy to sit there and talk to him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for all Carol. I am so sorry.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Aran said:


> My friend Candice, the transwoman who was brutally attacked recently, is not doing too well. She's suffering from PTSD from the attack & suffers from other problems, too. She needs all the positive energy she can get.
> 
> My dad died 2 years ago today. His tombstone is finally up. I saw it for the first time today. He wanted a bench for a monument. The top has his vitals including one of his nicknames, "Bus" & a tractor. Mom's side has her vitals, some musical notation (she used to play piano & loves listening to music) & one of her nicknames, "Pie." The front says our last name, and the back has the names of us kids. BTW, my mom is still alive & well. I also saw my nieces' tombstone for the first time today. One was stillborn & the other one drowned at the age of 3 1/2. Had she lived, she'd be nearly 20.
> 
> ...


~~~Aran...you touched my heart. thanks. It's been a tough day - you helped with some perspective.
Prayers for Candice....and a ton of gentle hugs!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It seems to be an evening of heart- and gut-wrenching news from loved family members here. I am so sorry, brothers and sisters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Aran said:


> I am so very sorry about your loss.


And I am sorry about the kitten-- some people should never be allowed near animals-- how awful that driver was.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aran , your friend is in my prayers. So sorry about your little cat. I do know how that feels. 
Cmaliza, my prayers for all involved.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...Sorry to hear that your friend is still struggling. That is a difficult thing to recover from, so I am hoping that she can get some professional counseling. Sorry to hear of your cat as well. What a difficult weekend for you.

Carol...Sorry to hear of the loss by miscarriage. So sad. 

Shirley...Those sweaters are wonderful. Seems like I am feeling the chill of the air more this year than usual. I will need to consider wearing more than a long sleeve shirt to stay warm this year.

Today has been a very busy day with church and an arm knitting class that I taught. Had a great time in class. One of my students was only 7 years old and proudly walked out wearing her infinity scarf that she made for herself. Everyone finished their infinity scarves and walked out wearing them. What a wonderful class. I want to make a small blanket and tried to start it, but did not get far. I will start it on another day. Matthew picked the colors for it so I think he wants it when it is done. It has a gray variegated yarn and then I am putting a cream color with it. I did finish an experimental pair of mittens today which I will post a picture of it as well as the progress on Matthew's cat drawing. I think he is enjoying sharing the stages with you. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you and welcome home!!! Hope the jet lag isn't too bad. :?:


Thank you it is good to see the teens, jet lag is knocking my socks off this time. Had a nice nap earlier but feels like it is middle of the night. Got up bright and early, checked the clock it was 3:30am.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pacer love the mittens. Tell Mathew I am loving the progress photos. This year I sm feeling the chill, have gotten myself a couple sweaters to wear. I am finding long sleeve shirts not quite enough. Although they might be now that I have gotten a nice vest to wear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, we have a wood fireplace as well as a propane furnace. It has t be at least -25 before we use the fireplace or it gets too hot.
We plug in the car for the block heater to warm the engine otherwise it would not turn over to start.



Cashmeregma said:


> 2catsinNJ...Safe traveling and have a Happy Thanksgiving with family.
> 
> Designer...Your dream of moving back to BC finally came true.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Pacer love the mittens. Tell Mathew I am loving the progress photos. This year I sm feeling the chill, have gotten myself a couple sweaters to wear. I am finding long sleeve shirts not quite enough. Although they might be now that I have gotten a nice vest to wear.


Thanks. I made the size small for women and they fit me due to the weight of the yarn used. Normally I would wear a medium. I am going to try the medium size to see how that one fits. I took 2 stitches off the width of the thumb and kept the number of rows going up the the thumb. The yarn is variegated so I matched the colors up before starting. I like how they turned out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, as my grandad would have had to ride from their hill farm into the nearest town in winter weather to register the birth, I can imagine that he might have got confused about which day he was born especially if dad was born late night/ early morning. Presumably the day we knew as his birthday was the real one.


The grandmother on one of my friends told a funny story about her birth certificate, when she was in her 60's, she sent for her birth certificate to get a passport. Her name was Eugenia, went by Jean but when her birth record came it was Engine, like a car, her Dad didn't know how to spell Eugenia :roll: :lol: She had a great laugh at that, lived to be over 100 & was so much fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been wondering if any of your remember when I first joined The Tea Party, we had a discussion of how we met our spouses. there were some great stories. I am wondering if anyone remembers when that occured. I think it was when I was doing the first season of the workshops. i know I described how Pat and i met and I also remember some of the other stories were great. do any of you remember that? 

I was thinking about it today. Shirley


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I hope you don't mind.


How can we mind seeing these lovely pictures? Tell Matthew those cats look good enough to pet and I'll bet they would purr.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


I'm so sorry, Carol, I know you were so looking forward to being a grandma.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, great looking mitts. Matthews cats are really great.
Aran, sorry your friend is not doing well & about your kitten.
Daralene your hooded cape is so pretty & such a great design fr nasty weather.I'm glad if your mom wasn't going to use it she gave it back rather than letting it lay in a closet. I gave DHs aunt a pair f thrummed mitts, she goes to lots of hockey games & I thought she would like them, she gave them back as she found them too warm & didn't want o just leave them aging about.
We have the GKs again tonight, Dad is on night shift & Mom is on day shift, started at 6 am but was still not home at 8 pm, the joys of life as an EMT. DH will drive Zach to school in the am & Mom will come get Addison when she can. I hope they both sleep better tonight as I had planned to get lots done tomorrow. I want to get all the dings in Neil's walls fixed so we can get painting when he comes home on Tuesday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

How could Mathews drawings be anything but a delight for us? Keep them coming.
Aran, so sorry about kitty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so sorry carol - healing energy surrounding the parents and their families. sending everyone hugs. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great mittens - great work matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Aran...Sorry to hear that your friend is still struggling. That is a difficult thing to recover from, so I am hoping that she can get some professional counseling. Sorry to hear of your cat as well. What a difficult weekend for you.
> 
> Carol...Sorry to hear of the loss by miscarriage. So sad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is a cold, gray day here in North Texas. I made a pizza to drive away the blues. It was delicious. I usually try to cook more nutritious meals but sometimes life calls for pizza. (My computer is giving me fits as you can see.)


My Christmas sewing is coming along. Hope to finish it this week. Then I need to finish my knitting. T^his has been a difficult summer/fall for sewing due to DH's health and my lack of focus. Oh well, it is a hobby, not a living.

We had caught 10 cats in the live trap and one o'possum. We are well known by Animal control. I would have been happy keeping all the cats but that was not reasonable. I feel terrible having to let Animal Control take the cats but other things that I tried failed. The adults were half-wild and not pets at all. I could touch a couple of them but that was all. They were strays that I started feeding so it was my fault but I couldn't see cats starve.

I am so saddened hearing of all the problem and health problems that our group is having. Hugs and prayers for each. It has been a difficult week. On the bright side, so glad that Sam is back. Hug and prayers one and all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


Dear Carol I'm so sad for you and your family- much love being sent your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1nI expect that Julie is coming into spring and our winter has arrived now. .[/quote said:


> meant to be coming into summer down here. but hard to believe that summer is only a couple of weeks away with the weather I have had since being here in New Zealand. But I gather it is unusually cold. Snow is forecast again for the region we had it. But other than that day we have had lovely weather albeit cold. And that day was so wet and then the snow that we enjoyed it because of the weather.
> Enjoying Gods amazing creation down here. We can't get over how much water there is here. And lots of beautiful mountains.
> Tomorrow I am catching up with Hilary4 a very frequent poster on the main forum. Have bought lots more lovely wool. Only one skein of sock yarn with possum. Haven't thought that much of the colours I have seen with possum in it so far. But the merino wool is so very soft. Lots of new sock yarn. And got yarns fro Charlotte the Fourth and Sorlennas Tabitha as well. Kid Mohair and merino for one and angora, merino and nylon for the other.
> I will put in a few photos but most are either on my phone or camera.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you feeling well darowil - snow in the summer is not exciting. lol --- sam


But when you don't get snow even in winter it is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful photos Margaret - I would like to be there with you. --- sam



darowil said:


> meant to be coming into summer down here. but hard to believe that summer is only a couple of weeks away with the weather I have had since being here in New Zealand. But I gather it is unusually cold. Snow is forecast again for the region we had it. But other than that day we have had lovely weather albeit cold. And that day was so wet and then the snow that we enjoyed it because of the weather.
> Enjoying Gods amazing creation down here. We can't get over how much water there is here. And lots of beautiful mountains.
> Tomorrow I am catching up with Hilary4 a very frequent poster on the main forum. Have bought lots more lovely wool. Only one skein of sock yarn with possum. Haven't thought that much of the colours I have seen with possum in it so far. But the merino wool is so very soft. Lots of new sock yarn. And got yarns fro Charlotte the Fourth and Sorlennas Tabitha as well. Kid Mohair and merino for one and angora, merino and nylon for the other.
> I will put in a few photos but most are either on my phone or camera.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


So sorry to hear this, we went through the same thing in March. We were told that this happens in one in five of first pregnancies, but now my DDIL is pregnant again so there is light at the end of the tunnel. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The lady that did the rug hooking used to dye all her own wool so she could get just the right colour. Here's one she did of the American presidents, I think it is now in the White House.


Wow, very clever. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been wondering if any of your remember when I first joined The Tea Party, we had a discussion of how we met our spouses. there were some great stories. I am wondering if anyone remembers when that occured. I think it was when I was doing the first season of the workshops. i know I described how Pat and i met and I also remember some of the other stories were great. do any of you remember that?
> 
> I was thinking about it today. Shirley


I do, Shirley. I didn't think the posting was so long ago, but it just shows how quickly time passes!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Doesn't time fly!? I do hope the medics can sort out DD's health. Apart from poor diet, do you think she's not recovered from being so sick throughout her pregnancy? Or there's some common cause... Whatever it is, I'm wishing for a fast diagnosis and resolution of the problem. You have had enough to worry about over the past 16 months.


Thanks, I sure have. Goodness knows. So the ultrasound showed nothing wrong apparently. We will see doc again in a few days to see whats next.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I sure have. Goodness knows. So the ultrasound showed nothing wrong apparently. We will see doc again in a few days to see whats next.


Very glad nothing untoward showed up. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sweltering Brisbane, where we have just melted through a mini 2 day heat wave. Tomorrow will be cooler. It was that hot I didn't have my normal market stall today, I hid in aircon inatead.
> 
> Have been inspired by my job and am having a ball making sun catchers. Have several made and plans for more.
> 
> I am going to ask for prayers for a lady I know, callled Julie. (not our Lurker). Julie is a bingo caller at the local sports club and has had some major happenings in her life recentlt. Firstly, her mother died from a stroke, then 1 of the elderly ladies had a stroke at bingo which proved fatal. Just as Julie was getting her feet back under her and dealing with all this, the poor woman gas now been diagnosed with a brain tumor. I think I told you about this lovely lady already, she does not deserve what is happening to her now.


Oh, the poor woman. I hope they can help her.
Good to hear that you are enjoying your new job. Stay cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> And hugs right back to all of you out there. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


I am in!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Aran, healing prayers for all around you that need them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


I am so sorry. Healing prayers for everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, love your mittens. Tell Matthew his drawings are wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Busyworkerbee, you could share a little of your heat with us & we would all be more comfortable, it's -18C/0F this morning with a howling wind & snowing a little, most of the night the wind howled like it wanted to take the roof off.
> I hope some treatment can be found for your friend,Julie, the poor woman has definitely had a bad year.
> Purplefi, great pictures, that lady is definitely an amazing artist. I have never seen portraits done with rug hooking. Some day some going to make it to the maritimes, I may have to hog-tie my DH & drag him there.
> we didn't get much sleep last night as both GKs coughed something terrible, apparently a nasty virus is floating about, doctor said it could last a couple of months, GS has now been barking for 7 weeks, doesn't seem sick otherwise, just keep the house up at night, GD has just started, hopefully won't last so long with her.


Good heavens those coughs sure sound nasty. I hope no-one else gets it. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Carol, I'm very sorry to hear of this loss for your family. Hugs to you.
> 
> Aran, sending good thoughts for Candica as well and sympathies on the loss of the kitty. I will never understand people. Hugs to you too.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> meant to be coming into summer down here. but hard to believe that summer is only a couple of weeks away with the weather I have had since being here in New Zealand. But I gather it is unusually cold. Snow is forecast again for the region we had it. But other than that day we have had lovely weather albeit cold. And that day was so wet and then the snow that we enjoyed it because of the weather.
> Enjoying Gods amazing creation down here. We can't get over how much water there is here. And lots of beautiful mountains.
> Tomorrow I am catching up with Hilary4 a very frequent poster on the main forum. Have bought lots more lovely wool. Only one skein of sock yarn with possum. Haven't thought that much of the colours I have seen with possum in it so far. But the merino wool is so very soft. Lots of new sock yarn. And got yarns fro Charlotte the Fourth and Sorlennas Tabitha as well. Kid Mohair and merino for one and angora, merino and nylon for the other.
> I will put in a few photos but most are either on my phone or camera.


The scenery looks lovely, but as you say... cold. Great to hear that you are enjoying NZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just found this on facebook, appropriate for many of us


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook, appropriate for many of us


Ha ha :thumbup: :thumbup:

How are things with you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ha ha :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> How are things with you?


Just waiting for the painkillers to kick in - then off back to bed! tomorrow I should hear from the people assessing whether I can get help in the house.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just waiting for the painkillers to kick in - then off back to bed! tomorrow I should hear from the people assessing whether I can get help in the house.


Good luck! I hope your pain settles. Goodnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck! I hope your pain settles. Goodnight.


looks like you are heading to bed, too- Sleep Well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The lady that did the rug hooking used to dye all her own wool so she could get just the right colour. Here's one she did of the American presidents, I think it is now in the White House.


What amazing work that is


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


How tough for all of you. Prayers for all of you in this difficult time


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook, appropriate for many of us


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Perhaps not so funny when your nose is frosty!!!

edit I hope you manage to help around the house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I sure have. Goodness knows. So the ultrasound showed nothing wrong apparently. We will see doc again in a few days to see whats next.


It's hard to keep waiting for answers on diagnosis...it may be that the job of being Mom is just overwhelming her and we certainly know that Mom's have to be super strong people and need to keep up good diet and exercise to keep up with those growing babies. I hope all turns out well and that she is able to get better soon. They're both so lucky to have you looking out for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, the poor woman. I hope they can help her.
> Good to hear that you are enjoying your new job. Stay cool.


So sorry for all that this lady and you as her friend are going through.....many prayers and sending you hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Carol - so sorry to hear of your news on the loss of the pregnancy. Hugs and many prayers going out to you. 

Aran - it's no surprise that Candice is experiencing PTSD...she's been through a horrible ordeal -- but I hope that she's finding good medical care and hope she knows that there are many more caring people than those criminals and that the good people are all hoping she gets better soon and are sending up prayers on her behalf and sending her virtual hugs from around the world. Will continue to include her in all my prayers as well as you and all who have been impacted by these cruel acts.
So sorry about the kitty being killed also---that's also criminal!
I'm also including the hernia patient and the face transplant patient in my prayers and sending hugs to all..I'm sad that so many in our precious tea party community are suffering horribly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Wonderful opening Sam. I enjoyed the update on the family. For those of you wondering on the chair that I bought for Matthew, the $8 was only for having the store assemble it for me. It unfortunately cost significantly more than the $8, but he is happy with it.
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Oops, sorry Mary, I must have misunderstood! That would have been a great buy at $8!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> My friend Candice, the transwoman who was brutally attacked recently, is not doing too well. She's suffering from PTSD from the attack & suffers from other problems, too. She needs all the positive energy she can get.
> 
> My dad died 2 years ago today. His tombstone is finally up. I saw it for the first time today. He wanted a bench for a monument. The top has his vitals including one of his nicknames, "Bus" & a tractor. Mom's side has her vitals, some musical notation (she used to play piano & loves listening to music) & one of her nicknames, "Pie." The front says our last name, and the back has the names of us kids. BTW, my mom is still alive & well. I also saw my nieces' tombstone for the first time today. One was stillborn & the other one drowned at the age of 3 1/2. Had she lived, she'd be nearly 20.
> 
> ...


Aran, I'm so sorry that Candice is having such a difficult recovery. I'll say extra prayers for her.
And how sad about the kitten. I'm so sorry. I hope the others stay safe.
How is Barack O'Kitty?
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just waiting for the painkillers to kick in - then off back to bed! tomorrow I should hear from the people assessing whether I can get help in the house.


Hope this works out for you, Julie.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


Oh, Carol, dear friend, I'm so sorry. Of course,I'll say prayers for comfort for them and for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. The snow started very early this morning and so far is still falling. Not really much right now, but nice to see. 

Today's coffee before I head out and about. 

Healing energy going out o those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Aran...Sorry to hear that your friend is still struggling. That is a difficult thing to recover from, so I am hoping that she can get some professional counseling. Sorry to hear of your cat as well. What a difficult weekend for you.
> 
> Carol...Sorry to hear of the loss by miscarriage. So sad.
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful that Matthew wants to share his progress with us. He's getting even better. And, to think, he's already a professional artist. After all when your work sells, to me, that's the definition of a professional!
Have you heard any more about Bella? Continuing to pray for her and her family.
Safe travels for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it is good to see the teens, jet lag is knocking my socks off this time. Had a nice nap earlier but feels like it is middle of the night. Got up bright and early, checked the clock it was 3:30am.


I completely missed that you were already home. I know the family was glad to see you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been wondering if any of your remember when I first joined The Tea Party, we had a discussion of how we met our spouses. there were some great stories. I am wondering if anyone remembers when that occured. I think it was when I was doing the first season of the workshops. i know I described how Pat and i met and I also remember some of the other stories were great. do any of you remember that?
> 
> I was thinking about it today. Shirley


I remember it very well, Shirley,but can't tell you when it was. It was fun to read!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> meant to be coming into summer down here. but hard to believe that summer is only a couple of weeks away with the weather I have had since being here in New Zealand. But I gather it is unusually cold. Snow is forecast again for the region we had it. But other than that day we have had lovely weather albeit cold. And that day was so wet and then the snow that we enjoyed it because of the weather.
> Enjoying Gods amazing creation down here. We can't get over how much water there is here. And lots of beautiful mountains.
> Tomorrow I am catching up with Hilary4 a very frequent poster on the main forum. Have bought lots more lovely wool. Only one skein of sock yarn with possum. Haven't thought that much of the colours I have seen with possum in it so far. But the merino wool is so very soft. Lots of new sock yarn. And got yarns fro Charlotte the Fourth and Sorlennas Tabitha as well. Kid Mohair and merino for one and angora, merino and nylon for the other.
> I will put in a few photos but most are either on my phone or camera.


The pictures are spectacular!! Even with the dullness. I watched a few scenes from one if the Lord of the Rings movies yesterday just to see some of the New Zealand scenery. They show the movies periodically on tv.
Hope the weather warms up a little. But since you know it will probably be hot when you go home, I guess you're enjoying the chill!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope this works out for you, Julie.


 :thumbup: Got to wait a while yet before the world wakes up- and then no way of knowing when they will ring- good sort of day for knitting!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. The snow started very early this morning and so far is still falling. Not really much right now, but nice to see.
> 
> Today's coffee before I head out and about.
> 
> Healing energy going out o those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren!! I'm glad you got home before the snow. I know how much you enjoy it. It's beautiful in pictures and that's as close I want it to be. Love the mug!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw this on the main forum. I hope you will take the time to look at it. It is by Travel Alberta and shows that beautiful Province.

Enjoy!!

http://biggeekdad.com/2012/02/roam-alberta/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. The snow started very early this morning and so far is still falling. Not really much right now, but nice to see.
> 
> Today's coffee before I head out and about.
> 
> Healing energy going out o those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


Lovely coffee and lovely snow...not the latter any way :thumbup:
It is pretty to see but not to be in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved this cartoon. Thanks for sharing Julie


Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook, appropriate for many of us


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, thank you for link. Enjoyed traveling g vicariously to Alberta.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. I hope you will take the time to look at it. It is by Travel Alberta and shows that beautiful Province.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2012/02/roam-alberta/


Fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved this cartoon. Thanks for sharing Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I hope you can get some rest with the pain meds. Are they going to fix your hip anytime soon? I hope you can get some help with the house.
Loved the snowman cartoon
Margaret, great pictures, seems like New Zealand has amazing scenery.
Caren, I see you are home to a world of ice & snow too.
Shirley, great video of Alberta, people will be thinking we have alot of dogsleds here. Lol. Seems like they showed much more winter than summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you can get some rest with the pain meds. Are they going to fix your hip anytime soon? I hope you can get some help with the house.
> Loved the snowman cartoon
> Margaret, great pictures, seems like New Zealand has amazing scenery.
> Caren, I see you are home to a world of ice & snow too.
> Shirley, great video of Alberta, people will be thinking we have alot of dogsleds here. Lol. Seems like they showed much more winter than summer.


It works only for a while- and I have to wait 6 hours between doses- they want me to start excercycling- I have to build it yet- perhaps a project for later today- I will see how I feel. I should know about what help I can get by the end of the day. 
Glad you liked the cartoon- laughs are good.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have fallen behind with postings again, really appreciate the summary at the beginning of each week very helpful. Thanks to all who help put them together. 

Congrats to all the new or to be grandparents its wonderful!!!

Have dr appts today hopefully maybe we'll start getting some answers have appointments for the next three weeks with different ones, somebody should be able to find something right? Lol careful what i wish for,...Just want an answer with a simple solution 

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers
Hugs

Edit - we have a dusting of snow with temps tonight with windchill of 10 below zero f. It's too early for this!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Had a lovely meeting this morning with theWI knitting group, lots of different projects being done.

Caren, I am glad you are sfely home, I miss you xx

Shirley, love all the jumpers you are making.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.

A few more photos....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


I'm so very sorry, Carol!!!! Went through it twice with my son and DDIL and there just are no words. Please know we are here for you with nice warm hugs and kind words!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer -- love seeing Matthew's drawings...is cats are looking so lifelike!! Continuing to pray for Bella and family.

We had a wonderful early Thanksgiving and late delivery of last year's Christmas present of a weekend at a water park. If on cue, it snowed nearly 5" while we were at Saturday night PJ story time around the lodge fire with Bruce the Moose. We had a couple of rooms complete with kitchens so I made up a bunch of foods in advance that we reheated in microwave and kept hot in food warmers. It was an awesome time of family bonding and relaxing on the lazy river, arcade games, long tube slides (33 steps up) and splash pad with baby granddaughter. Definitely feeling thankful...now on to the official Thanksgiving Day and Christmas holidays!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I've been learning a lot about this Bonnie, yes, thanks for your information, as well. No one else in our family has had this and from what I've discovered, the groin area hernias are common because that is the weakest area in a man's body...who knew? It certainly is scary and him not wanting visitors kind of makes me feel left out. I only hear what my sis-in-law tells me and lets just say, she doesn't always comprehend/relay all the information correctly :roll:


Call and talk to the nurses, ask them to relay a message to your brother and get info them. That's what i had to do when mom lives in Vegas and had her quadruple bypass z and get now DH told me not to worry about it when i asked questions. I went around him to the nurses to get my info


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Aran, prayers and more gentle hugs for your friend and much sympathy regarding the kitten...so sad 

My brother had to undergo another surgery yesterday. He started running a fever and his white blood count was up. A CT scan revealed trouble in the surgical area. The doc made a big incision this time so all could be seen. A large abscess formed around the join of the intestine. 8 more inches of the intestine was removed and more than a liter of fluid used to flush everything out. He was groggy, when I saw him after surgery...doubt if he will remember I was there. DSIL was alone so I drove up to the hospital but by the time I got there, her daughter and SIL were there. Not the best of circumstances to sit and have a chat but it was kinda nice, all the same. Two surgeries ten days apart will take their toll on my brother. He is 70 years old and while in good health overall, I think this will take some time for him to come back from. Another 7-10 days in the hospital is not what he wanted to hear. His intestines are fragile in that area so going forward, everything will be slowed way down (food-wise) to allow things to heal and to make sure all is well in there before real food starts going through. He just got a good lesson that he is not invincible and needs to take things a little more easy...not lift so much and do heavy work in the yard. He is stubborn so we will see how that goes - LOL!

Thank you for all your prayers and positive thoughts...keep 'em coming, please.

Hugs and love to you all!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy - continuing good thoughts and prayers for your brother's healthy recovery---quite an ordeal and hope that everything has been caught and corrected.

Dawn - hoping that you find some answers and a good/effective treatment plan. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you can get some rest with the pain meds. Are they going to fix your hip anytime soon? I hope you can get some help with the house.
> Loved the snowman cartoon
> Margaret, great pictures, seems like New Zealand has amazing scenery.
> Caren, I see you are home to a world of ice & snow too.
> Shirley, great video of Alberta, people will be thinking we have alot of dogsleds here. Lol. Seems like they showed much more winter than summer.


I agree-- it seems to be the same pictures that are always shown, very beautiful but there is a lot more to the Province than shown there. It is a good example of the rockies though and an overall view that I think is quite true. I would like to see some of our parks in summer, pictures of the Prairies and Drumheller and the dinosauer area, Around the area west of Bowden, where we had our cottage, so much to see. I thought what was shown was good though.

WOW ! you are getting winter pretty early. that is cold -- 
It makes me even happier to be out here. The winters really got to me this past few years. Do you ever go south? a lot of our friends at the park were snowbirds from the Prairies, lots of farm couples. It is getting so expensive for extra medical care though people are stopping going south. Any pre conditions wipe out the extra insurance and aren't covered.

We are going to take a drive out to Cowichan Lake today and explore around there - We have sunny but chilly (7C) which is cold for this time of the year from what they say. However it is sunny and bright - the people who are from here said that usually it is dull and rainy. I hope this lasts another few days at least. I know it is coming. My sweaters are really good for this climate.

We also will go for a walk. I am trying to walk every day and it is amazing what the difference in my bp meds are doing for my good health. Makes me frustrated as we have thought for a long time that it could be my bp meds causing the exhaustion and the light headedness and even the collapsing. I haven't felt this strong for years. It was so bad that Pat had to drop me off at the entrance to a store, and I would have to rest walking around walmart, or other big stores.

Yesterday we walked about 20 blocks, walked through Walmart, walked down 3 blocks for coffee and I never even thought of it. It is like a miracle.

We both caught coughs from Hayley when we arrived and it seems like the same virus that Bonnie was talking about. We have been to the doctors twice. He says it is a long lasting cough. Doesn't seem to be too concerned. we are slowly getting rid of it.

Well, I had better get cracking. We are heading out soon. I will drop in later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so nice you can walk that far. Have you knit cowichan sweater. I knit two when we lived on Whitbey.
Bonnie, thinking of you as winds chill me. Stay warm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. The snow started very early this morning and so far is still falling. Not really much right now, but nice to see.
> 
> Today's coffee before I head out and about.
> 
> Healing energy going out o those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


Thanks for the coffee Caren. Glad to see you're home safe and sound. That mug looks like another thing you didn't buy! Your weather looks a little colder than you've been used to of late, maybe even you are wearing a jacket now??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just caught up after being out of the loop for a couple of days. Been over at DDs staying with GKs while parents were away overnight on Saturday. Today seems like the first day for ages that I've been in my own house doing what I want when I want. Thank goodness that last spell of work is over, it certainly cuts into "me time"! I have so much I want to get done before Christmas - shopping, knitting, decorating not to mention a little housework - my house looks like a bomb dropped on it, and then the dust came down on top of everything! 
It's lovely to see Shirley back and posting. You sound so happy in your new home Shirley.
AZSticks, it's good to hear that Alan is getting better and your life is slowly returning to some sense of normality. 
Gottastch - sorry to hear of your brother's problems and now a second operation. Hopefully this last one should sort things out and he'll be on the road to recovery very soon. As you say, it may make him realise that he is not invincible.
Cmaliza, so sorry to hear of your DDILs sad news. So very hard for all the family. Lots of love and hugs to you all.
Darowil, I'm loving your pics from NZ and also PurpleFi's from Nova Scotia. I think I could very easily become an armchair traveller these days (cuts out all the long haul flight and jet lag)! 
Better get back to the tidying now before I lose the will!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The pictures are spectacular!! Even with the dullness. I watched a few scenes from one if the Lord of the Rings movies yesterday just to see some of the New Zealand scenery. They show the movies periodically on tv.
> Hope the weather warms up a little. But since you know it will probably be hot when you go home, I guess you're enjoying the chill!
> Junek


Maryanne loves the Lord of the Rings trilogy. Vicky gave her a guidebook based on the movie and as we go she tells me which areas were used in the movies I commented the other day on what a good seeing of NZ those involved in the filming would have had as they filmed in so many different spots


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful pictures and family time. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer -- love seeing Matthew's drawings...is cats are looking so lifelike!! Continuing to pray for Bella and family.
> 
> We had a wonderful early Thanksgiving and late delivery of last year's Christmas present of a weekend at a water park. If on cue, it snowed nearly 5" while we were at Saturday night PJ story time around the lodge fire with Bruce the Moose. We had a couple of rooms complete with kitchens so I made up a bunch of foods in advance that we reheated in microwave and kept hot in food warmers. It was an awesome time of family bonding and relaxing on the lazy river, arcade games, long tube slides (33 steps up) and splash pad with baby granddaughter. Definitely feeling thankful...now on to the official Thanksgiving Day and Christmas holidays!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Aran, prayers and more gentle hugs for your friend and much sympathy regarding the kitten...so sad
> 
> My brother had to undergo another surgery yesterday. He started running a fever and his white blood count was up. A CT scan revealed trouble in the surgical area. The doc made a big incision this time so all could be seen. A large abscess formed around the join of the intestine. 8 more inches of the intestine was removed and more than a liter of fluid used to flush everything out. He was groggy, when I saw him after surgery...doubt if he will remember I was there. DSIL was alone so I drove up to the hospital but by the time I got there, her daughter and SIL were there. Not the best of circumstances to sit and have a chat but it was kinda nice, all the same. Two surgeries ten days apart will take their toll on my brother. He is 70 years old and while in good health overall, I think this will take some time for him to come back from. Another 7-10 days in the hospital is not what he wanted to hear. His intestines are fragile in that area so going forward, everything will be slowed way down (food-wise) to allow things to heal and to make sure all is well in there before real food starts going through. He just got a good lesson that he is not invincible and needs to take things a little more easy...not lift so much and do heavy work in the yard. He is stubborn so we will see how that goes - LOL!
> 
> ...


That is not good news at all. Hw will be forced to slow down now. It be a while until he's up to lifting again now. At least he was heathy before this happened which is a good thing as far as recovery goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have dr appts today hopefully maybe we'll start getting some answers have appointments for the next three weeks with different ones, somebody should be able to find something right? Lol careful what i wish for,...Just want an answer with a simple solution


It's hard not knowing what is going on and especially so with your history. Hope they can tell you something today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, I hope your brother will be good after he heals from this surgery, you're right, it will take a while to get over.
Purple, love your pictures of the Maritimes. The trees are so pretty there.

Well, GD went home about an hour ago, I've got the car warming so I can run into town for a few things & I have a load of painting, sanding STD supplies for across the road. I have to get all those dings in the walls fixed & hopefully primed before DS gets home tomorrow. Sent DH over this morning to remove some baseboards, can't believe those people had taken off the oak, replaced it with plastic baseboards & GLUED them on, now I will have to try to sand away that mess. Sometimes I wonder what people are thinking. I would never throw out good wood.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'll start the baby boom by announcing the birth of our first great-grandchild!! My oldest GD gave birth by emergency C-section last Wed. afternoon. She was 26 weeks pregnant and had been put in the high-risk pregnancy unit about 10 days before because she had gone into pre-term labor. They got it stopped, but because she was 4 cm dilated she had to stay in the hospital. Good thing, because she got up to take her shower, and her water broke. They rushed her to the OR because the baby was in distress. She is only 1lb, 15oz, but her Apgar score was 9 and she is doing very well. No name yet, but she says they will decide this weekend - they had been debating names before all this chaos happened. The best thing about this is that she is in the same hospital that DD#1 was in when Lili was born. Beth rushed right up there and gave her a crash-course on the NICU and some of the new vocabulary that Makayla will have to learn in the next few weeks. I'm hoping to go up Sat. afternoon to see them. We won't get to hold her for awhile yet, but we can visit and talk to her. I think it was almost a month before we could hold Lili. It may be sooner for this little one - she's 9oz bigger than Lily was and that make a big difference at this stage.
> 
> Well, now that I've written a novel, I think I will go to bed - we just got home a little while ago from going out to dinner with Bob's best friend and his wife who are up here from Texas visiting his son in Rochester. We met them at a restaurant about half-way between us and them, and we just about closed the place down, because we sat there talking for so long!!
> 
> Prayers for little Bella - it is so hard to see the little ones suffer - they don't deserve it. Love and hugs, Paula


Paula, this as far as I have got in my catch up exercise, but I had to stop reading to congratulate you upon becoming a great-grandma, and to wish the little one all the very best. Although she is so small and so early, it does sound as if she has a lot going for her, so the long term should be good. Do keep us informed of progress, and I hope that first cuddle is not too far away.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay, it is so much fun to have cousins. Now his generation of family is beginning to grow.
> 
> :thumbup:


Cousins can be wonderful! My daughter has just been telling me about Henry, who is two. The other morning, they heard him crying in his room, and went to check what was wrong. He was sobbing, "I want a Lucy. Ben has
a Lucy, and I want a Lucy!". Ben and Lucy are his older cousins. Henry has a younger brother, but I think it is going to be difficult to suddenly provide him with an older sister! :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer -- love seeing Matthew's drawings...is cats are looking so lifelike!! Continuing to pray for Bella and family.
> 
> We had a wonderful early Thanksgiving and late delivery of last year's Christmas present of a weekend at a water park. If on cue, it snowed nearly 5" while we were at Saturday night PJ story time around the lodge fire with Bruce the Moose. We had a couple of rooms complete with kitchens so I made up a bunch of foods in advance that we reheated in microwave and kept hot in food warmers. It was an awesome time of family bonding and relaxing on the lazy river, arcade games, long tube slides (33 steps up) and splash pad with baby granddaughter. Definitely feeling thankful...now on to the official Thanksgiving Day and Christmas holidays!


Darling grands!! It sounds like a fun time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Aran, prayers and more gentle hugs for your friend and much sympathy regarding the kitten...so sad
> 
> My brother had to undergo another surgery yesterday. He started running a fever and his white blood count was up. A CT scan revealed trouble in the surgical area. The doc made a big incision this time so all could be seen. A large abscess formed around the join of the intestine. 8 more inches of the intestine was removed and more than a liter of fluid used to flush everything out. He was groggy, when I saw him after surgery...doubt if he will remember I was there. DSIL was alone so I drove up to the hospital but by the time I got there, her daughter and SIL were there. Not the best of circumstances to sit and have a chat but it was kinda nice, all the same. Two surgeries ten days apart will take their toll on my brother. He is 70 years old and while in good health overall, I think this will take some time for him to come back from. Another 7-10 days in the hospital is not what he wanted to hear. His intestines are fragile in that area so going forward, everything will be slowed way down (food-wise) to allow things to heal and to make sure all is well in there before real food starts going through. He just got a good lesson that he is not invincible and needs to take things a little more easy...not lift so much and do heavy work in the yard. He is stubborn so we will see how that goes - LOL!
> 
> ...


I'm praying the Dr's have your DBs health problem resolved.
I'm glad you got to see him even for a few minutes.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this on facebook, appropriate for many of us


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KAthleendoris-- loved the GS story-- I had no siblings but loved my nearby cousins.

Bonnie-- plastic baseboards? What were those idiots thinking?

Gottastch-- glad your bro came thru the second surgery well, hope things look up from here on.

Rookie-- your early Thanksgiving sounds great and lots of fun-- family time!

Shirley, so glad you are enjoying the new location-- sure sounds good when we are being cold!

Darowil and Purple-- love all the photos, also Karen's. Fun to do travel without moving!

Julie-- hope you get the home help you need-- it really helps.

I know there were more but got interrupted. Hugs to all, healing energy to those needing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good one Julie. --- sam


Glad you like it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Shirley - beautiful. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum. I hope you will take the time to look at it. It is by Travel Alberta and shows that beautiful Province.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2012/02/roam-alberta/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> KAthleendoris-- loved the GS story-- I had no siblings but loved my nearby cousins.
> 
> Bonnie-- plastic baseboards? What were those idiots thinking?
> 
> ...


We have only just reached business hours so it could still be quite a while before I know!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look like lovely rocking chairs. the water looks really cold - maybe the whales were elsewhere trying to get warm. our leaves did not get quite that bright this year - we need a good killing frost to get colors that bright. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Had a lovely meeting this morning with theWI knitting group, lots of different projects being done.
> 
> Caren, I am glad you are sfely home, I miss you xx
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always fun to spend time with the grand children. love the baby in pink. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer -- love seeing Matthew's drawings...is cats are looking so lifelike!! Continuing to pray for Bella and family.
> 
> We had a wonderful early Thanksgiving and late delivery of last year's Christmas present of a weekend at a water park. If on cue, it snowed nearly 5" while we were at Saturday night PJ story time around the lodge fire with Bruce the Moose. We had a couple of rooms complete with kitchens so I made up a bunch of foods in advance that we reheated in microwave and kept hot in food warmers. It was an awesome time of family bonding and relaxing on the lazy river, arcade games, long tube slides (33 steps up) and splash pad with baby granddaughter. Definitely feeling thankful...now on to the official Thanksgiving Day and Christmas holidays!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news Kathy - continuous healing energy surrounds him. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Aran, prayers and more gentle hugs for your friend and much sympathy regarding the kitten...so sad
> 
> My brother had to undergo another surgery yesterday. He started running a fever and his white blood count was up. A CT scan revealed trouble in the surgical area. The doc made a big incision this time so all could be seen. A large abscess formed around the join of the intestine. 8 more inches of the intestine was removed and more than a liter of fluid used to flush everything out. He was groggy, when I saw him after surgery...doubt if he will remember I was there. DSIL was alone so I drove up to the hospital but by the time I got there, her daughter and SIL were there. Not the best of circumstances to sit and have a chat but it was kinda nice, all the same. Two surgeries ten days apart will take their toll on my brother. He is 70 years old and while in good health overall, I think this will take some time for him to come back from. Another 7-10 days in the hospital is not what he wanted to hear. His intestines are fragile in that area so going forward, everything will be slowed way down (food-wise) to allow things to heal and to make sure all is well in there before real food starts going through. He just got a good lesson that he is not invincible and needs to take things a little more easy...not lift so much and do heavy work in the yard. He is stubborn so we will see how that goes - LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

start rubbing (how do you spell "vix"?) on your feet - it's suppose to help coughs. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I agree-- it seems to be the same pictures that are always shown, very beautiful but there is a lot more to the Province than shown there. It is a good example of the rockies though and an overall view that I think is quite true. I would like to see some of our parks in summer, pictures of the Prairies and Drumheller and the dinosauer area, Around the area west of Bowden, where we had our cottage, so much to see. I thought what was shown was good though.
> 
> WOW ! you are getting winter pretty early. that is cold --
> It makes me even happier to be out here. The winters really got to me this past few years. Do you ever go south? a lot of our friends at the park were snowbirds from the Prairies, lots of farm couples. It is getting so expensive for extra medical care though people are stopping going south. Any pre conditions wipe out the extra insurance and aren't covered.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a cowichan sweater? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, so nice you can walk that far. Have you knit cowichan sweater. I knit two when we lived on Whitbey.
> Bonnie, thinking of you as winds chill me. Stay warm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

24° at midafternoon. brrr - even hickory doesn't like going out. 

we got three inches of snow yesterday - school had a two hour delay - waiting for more light to drive the back roads - they were really slick.

slightly overcast - some bright sunshine - enough that it is warming my living room - yeah.

doctor's appointment tomorrow - just a check up - every three months. actually haven't been there since I think last june - missed my appointment right before I was to go to seattle.

wanted to take my dry cleaning in today but just couldn't face the cold - maybe tomorrow although this extreme (extreme for this time of year) is to stick around for a while - thanks to the polar vortex we are experiencing.

Heidi has lost her cell phone - we think Bentley put it somewhere - we can hear it when it rings - just can't locate it. it will turn up one of these days. we looked this morning - it is around the toy cupboards in that little room off the living room. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Paula - congratulations on the great granddaughter. Praying that all goes well and sounds like she's in the perfect place to get the right care. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> always fun to spend time with the grand children. love the baby in pink. --- sam


It was a blast and everyone had a wonderful time...the baby is our little Isla and is 10 mos. old and will be taking off on her own walking real soon...she's attempting several steps by herself going from one person to the next.

DGS was old enough to go up on slides by himself but also didn't mind hanging around the smaller kids' area to be with his younger cousins. The DGDs were a little freaked out by the Bruce the Moose mascot from the lodge, but DGS was assuring them that it was really just a goofy guy in a suit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a cowichan sweater? --- sam


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_sweater


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


What very sad news. I am thinking of you all. This time, it was just not to be, but I hope that in due course, there will be another baby, and the sadness of this disappointment will lessen a little.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the link to a new Workshop happenings. It will give you lots of information on cast on and cast offs. Worth a read

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299812-1.html


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> those look like lovely rocking chairs. the water looks really cold - maybe the whales were elsewhere trying to get warm. our leaves did not get quite that bright this year - we need a good killing frost to get colors that bright. --- sam


We have been cold all last week, nights around 20, a couple below that, days in mid 30s, a bit warmer over weekend, now down in low teens this morning and supposed to be single digit tomorrow morning-- and not much sun. This is way early for so cold and so prolonged, at least from what we've had since I've been in town. A couple years ago we replaced my front porch and some sidewalks this time of year, barely below freezing, and year after that we resides the house in late Nov into Jan!! We've had so much cold most trees have NO leaves at all.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, dear all this talk of snow is making me feel quite chilly. I hate the stuff,
Thankfully, we had none at all last winter. So far this year it has been quite mild, with only a couple of light overnight frosts. Temperatures recently have been around 10C (about 50F, I think), but I even complain about that!

Shirley, I love the sweaters. I really look forward to the workshop. I assume we will be able to adapt the pattern to whatever weight of yarn we have? I have lots of DK and some Aran, so will probably be looking at using one or other of those.

Aran, I was so sorry to hear of your friend's ordeal. The loss of the kitten was very sad too: all too often, they run into traffic, and we have lost a few like that over the years, but for a driver to deliberately hit the poor creature is appalling. How can people behave like this?

Julie, I do know that feeling of counting the hours and minutes until the next dose of analgesics is due. I do hope they soon manage to find a better solution for you. By the way, I got my new glasses today: they are rather less elegant than the previous ones, but at least they are comfortable, and I hope they will hold together better than the others!

Kate, I think I have not congratulated you on the imminent new grandchild. I am really happy for you and hope all will go well. I am sure Luke will love having someone to teach everything he knows, even if they are things you would prefer him not to pass on!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Shirley, I love the sweaters. I really look forward to the workshop. I assume we will be able to adapt the pattern to whatever weight of yarn we have? I have lots of DK and some Aran, so will probably be looking at using one or other of those.
> 
> !


======
Shirley here - yes you can -- you will just need more stitches per inch with a finer yarn. I will walk you through the preparation stages. It is really very easy once you have your measurements. I am two different sizes top and bottom and it took a bit of figuring out but now I know how to make a drop sleeve and top down pullover to fit me. I will share that information. It would be the opposite if you are a larger size on top and smaller on the bottom. It is such fun as you don't know what you will do until you do it as far as texture and color -- they are really fun to do. I have the back and fronts ready to put together on the shoulders and sides and will start on the sleeves tonight or tomorrow on my turquoise pullover. I am going to really like it i think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The sewing machine has arrived...now to see if I can figure it out.

Busy work day too, and it's cold. Blerg.

Sending healing thoughts, hugs & blessings and hope to get back later to catch up again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate----congratulations on the upcoming new grandbaby!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> ======
> Shirley here - yes you can -- you will just need more stitches per inch with a finer yarn. I will walk you through the preparation stages. It is really very easy once you have your measurements. I am two different sizes top and bottom and it took a bit of figuring out but now I know how to make a drop sleeve and top down pullover to fit me. I will share that information. It would be the opposite if you are a larger size on top and smaller on the bottom. It is such fun as you don't know what you will do until you do it as far as texture and color -- they are really fun to do. I have the back and fronts ready to put together on the shoulders and sides and will start on the sleeves tonight or tomorrow on my turquoise pullover. I am going to really like it i think.


Thanks, Shirley. I really do need to learn to adapt patterns for my shape, as I have relatively narrow shoulders and often find that sweaters are too baggy around the neck. This should prove to be a very useful project, as well as, all being well, leading to a very wearable and attractive garment.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the coffee Caren. Glad to see you're home safe and sound. That mug looks like another thing you didn't buy! Your weather looks a little colder than you've been used to of late, maybe even you are wearing a jacket now??


You are welcome for the coffee. Yes that is one of the mugs I didn't buy. :wink: :wink: yes it is colder than I am used to, I had to wear my vest while out and about today. Chillier this evening though, staying indoors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you/Heidi finds the phone before the battery runs out! Perhaps offer a $1 to the first grandson to find it.

Just keep the snow up there please Sam. I'm cold enough thank you.


thewren said:


> 24° at midafternoon. brrr - even hickory doesn't like going out.
> 
> we got three inches of snow yesterday - school had a two hour delay - waiting for more light to drive the back roads - they were really slick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot to tell people that Thursday, Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance (TDOR). It is a day when people will gather to remember all the trans folks murdered in the previous year. Unfortunately, several hundred trans folks are murdered each year, and many of them are hate crimes. You don't have to go to a TDOR ceremony (and there are lots of them all around the world--I know of 4 in Ohio alone), but please light a candle & say a prayer that day. If you want a few names to remember, just google Transgender Day of Remembrance.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all,
Seems like we're starting this new week with lots of sad news. Sending prayers and hugs to those who need them.

But there is always good news as well. Congrats to the parents and great grand parents of the new tiny girl. NICU's are truly miracle places.

We had a wonderful early Thanksgiving at the lake. There was ice on it, but no where near enough to be safe for walking on it. The roomy house is so conducive to knitting--lots of little nooks and crannies. It was cold, but not too cold for a short hike through the woods. The snow was like frosting on the trees. Came home last night and took DS to the airport today. Brought some thanksgiving leftovers home, so that's what there is for dinner this evening.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I forgot to tell people that Thursday, Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance (TDOR). It is a day when people will gather to remember all the trans folks murdered in the previous year. Unfortunately, several hundred trans folks are murdered each year, and many of them are hate crimes. You don't have to go to a TDOR ceremony (and there are lots of them all around the world--I know of 4 in Ohio alone), but please light a candle & say a prayer that day. If you want a few names to remember, just google Transgender Day of Remembrance.


I'll keep that date in mind,Aran. It's so sad when people can't accept that we're all God's children no matter our differences.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'll keep that date in mind,Aran. It's so sad when people can't accept that we're all God's children no matter our differences.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Hi All....I have been absent from the KTP for a couple of weeks. Ahhh...life has been happening....and our company just walked in, so I can't stay on here now. Marking my spot...I'll check in tomorrow...hugs & healing energies to all...peace & warm winds (or cool winds, as you wish). Carol il/oh


I wondered where you were! Enjoy your company


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A very late good morning from Surrey. Have had a busy week so now I intend to do not a lot over the week end.
> 
> Went to a WI quiz night last night and our team came 4th out of 18 and our bunting was on display (I for got to take a camera, so sorry no photos).
> 
> ...


Good to hear your GS is improving. Love the photos!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I love the idea with the door. What a great recycling idea and something people could really love and use. Congrats on the great yarn deal. How are you doing with posting photos. Would love to see the window frame in various stages. You do such interesting things. I believe I remember this right, that Designer posted some of your projects and you had done these moccasin slippers that were fantastic.
> 
> Sassafrass, how wonderful to get that hour walk with Maya. Oh my to be able to walk like that. Well, that is my goal and you are my inspiration.
> 
> ...


No good deals. Those are next weekend, and are her personal stamps and demo stamps. I wasn't going to take a chance on the weather and wait until next weekend, tho. I spent about $125.00 and only came home with a small bag. Mostly bought dies to cut out designs, but did get about 5 stamps. I have been searching the web for ideas for Christmas cards (instead of making them) and watching you tube videos for some new to me products. I am really wishing this cold front would move a little faster, as I can hardly move today. Oh well, later in the week I will be better! In the mean time I am digging thru the craft room catchall and finding things I forgot I had. More inspiration! And boy do I need to sort, organize, and clean in there! While we were on the road trip to the stamp store, I almost finished a hat for a gift.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, great. Watched video on Ochers magic cast on. Hmmm may need to start circular shawl. Love how yarn tucks into shawl pouch as you knit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! It is a gray, cold day here...a little snow, but nothing really much to speak of...just a nuisance to make roads/sidewalks a little slick.
> 
> I have a request for all you prayer warriors. My brother is having quite a time of it lately and is in the hospital. He was working in his yard, on November 6th. He, I'm sure, was lifting too much and started to not feel well. He at least had the sense to go into the house and told his wife/dear sis-in-law that he wasn't feeling well. He sat for a while and felt worse so decided to try resting in bed. His condition continued to deteriorate and my sis-in-law took a look at where he said it was hurting "down there" and then told him to get dressed because she was taking him to urgent care. Urgent care took one look at him and told my sis-in-law to get him to the hospital and they'd call ahead, so they hospital would know they were on the way.
> 
> ...


I will keep your DB in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gattastch...Prayers for healing for your dear brother. I didn't realize how serious those hernias can get. So glad he is getting the medical care needed. Love the baby afghan.
> 
> I just read a posting from Bella's parents and they said that prior to her being put into a medically induced coma, her pulse was over 250 and her blood pressure was sky high and her body was having violent shakes before a high fever. Her oxygen level was dropping too low and not recovering so now she is on high flow oxygen, daily antibiotics by IV 3 times a day. Tests showed that she has aspiration pneumonia in the upper and lower part of her right lung. The parents are asking for many prayers right now as their daughter also has Ileus as well as the pneumonia. She struggled for every breath of air for about 12 hours prior to being put on the high flow of oxygen and put in the coma. I have a phone number to call the family at the hospital, but don't want to do that at this moment as I know that they will want to be with their little girl as much as possible for right now. I am so glad that I sent them with quite a care package of various food items for their stay at the hospital.


Continuing prayers for Bella and her family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> =============
> Julie:I have always read and posted on the main forum and off and on with some of the 'political ' threads. No one gains on them and everyone is set in their own opinion. I find some of it interesting but most of it frustrating. I have never posted about political or religious topics here. There are more who post there than you would imagine -I have some friends there and so I do lurk and post now that I have a bit of time without the workshops and that we are settled. I know they are not highly thought of so I felt it was not worthwhile to mention that I post there. However, I am interested in US politics and especially this last election. I also post and read the lace party and other threads. I see other members here posting in different places too.
> 
> I have enjoyed not having the workshops to worry about but life is interesting and busy.
> ...


Beautiful sweaters!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't seem to be able to raise much enthusiasm next door for another baby - gary goes paler than pale and Heidi just says - I don't think so. lol --- sam


LOL :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am falling asleep trying to read recent posts which is a good indication that I am in need of sleep. After work I went to the butcher shop to get some meat and cheese for home. The owners are friends of mine and we attend the same church. I was telling them how Bella is doing and how the family is doing. I got meat for my family and then delivered meat to Bella's family as well. I found out that the grandpa thought he would not be taking care of the grandkids for as long as they are, so he did not pack extra clothes to wear. He is about the same size as my DH so I delivered an outfit for him to wear so his wife could wash the clothes he keeps wearing. The roads and driving were horrendous tonight so Matthew chose to stay home from his art class. I don't blame him for not wanting to go. The boys and I went to get a quick bite to eat after delivering clothes to Bella's GPa. It is my understanding that Bella has a lot of swelling and can barely open her eyes when the sedation is wearing off. She does open them a little. Her skin was very gray this past weekend and she was struggling quite a bit to breathe. She is receiving breathing treatments. I did text her daddy today to let him know that people were providing extra food to supplement what they needed. He did let me know that she would be in the hospital for a few days at least. I totally expect that. She will be able to come home sooner since she has approved in home nursing for over 50 hours a week. The grandparents continue to be surprised and amazed at how much our church family cares for each other and help in times of need. The grandma can't believe the deliveries of meals that are being offered this week. These are wonderful people who have major challenges to face in life. A meal and delivering crafts and clothing are the simple things in life that I can do while the family faces the bigger obstacles. Ok...Off to get some sleep. We are expecting up to a foot of snow by tomorrow so I will need to get up early to head into work. I am sure that will be a great adventure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am teaching a class on January 5 in the workshops and each student can choose either a top down with some texture, or a stashbuster pullover or cardigan with a variety of colors or a combination of colors and texture. I hope you will consider it. We won't use a pattern I will walk you through how to measure yourself and calculate the size to fit you and therefore the number of stitches. It is so much fun to do.


Please remind me of that class incase I miss it, Shirley. If life doesn't get in the way, I want to try making one, tho it will probably be one color with not much texture to it. I like to do plain knit!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My sister is not doing very well and It is so sad as she is my only family member left of my own family. She doesn't always know who I am when I call. But when I remind her she seems to know me. Such a dreadful disease.
> 
> I think the idea of the card exchange is an excellent one. I look forward to joining in.


Shirley, I know how hard it is for you with your dear sister. Know you are both in my prayers. I am looking forward to the card exchange too! I am pleased with the interest so far. Especially for the first one. If there is interest, I will do it again next year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The lady that did the rug hooking used to dye all her own wool so she could get just the right colour. Here's one she did of the American presidents, I think it is now in the White House.


The rugs are amazing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> My friend Candice, the transwoman who was brutally attacked recently, is not doing too well. She's suffering from PTSD from the attack & suffers from other problems, too. She needs all the positive energy she can get.
> 
> My dad died 2 years ago today. His tombstone is finally up. I saw it for the first time today. He wanted a bench for a monument. The top has his vitals including one of his nicknames, "Bus" & a tractor. Mom's side has her vitals, some musical notation (she used to play piano & loves listening to music) & one of her nicknames, "Pie." The front says our last name, and the back has the names of us kids. BTW, my mom is still alive & well. I also saw my nieces' tombstone for the first time today. One was stillborn & the other one drowned at the age of 3 1/2. Had she lived, she'd be nearly 20.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear Candice is having so much trouble. I will continue to keep her in my prayers. So sad about the kitten.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


Oh Carole, I am so very sorry. You all will be in my prayers. Wrapping you in hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Aran...Sorry to hear that your friend is still struggling. That is a difficult thing to recover from, so I am hoping that she can get some professional counseling. Sorry to hear of your cat as well. What a difficult weekend for you.
> 
> Carol...Sorry to hear of the loss by miscarriage. So sad.
> 
> ...


Love the mittens and the cats.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> meant to be coming into summer down here. but hard to believe that summer is only a couple of weeks away with the weather I have had since being here in New Zealand. But I gather it is unusually cold. Snow is forecast again for the region we had it. But other than that day we have had lovely weather albeit cold. And that day was so wet and then the snow that we enjoyed it because of the weather.
> Enjoying Gods amazing creation down here. We can't get over how much water there is here. And lots of beautiful mountains.
> Tomorrow I am catching up with Hilary4 a very frequent poster on the main forum. Have bought lots more lovely wool. Only one skein of sock yarn with possum. Haven't thought that much of the colours I have seen with possum in it so far. But the merino wool is so very soft. Lots of new sock yarn. And got yarns fro Charlotte the Fourth and Sorlennas Tabitha as well. Kid Mohair and merino for one and angora, merino and nylon for the other.
> I will put in a few photos but most are either on my phone or camera.


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well Sam, I played you today. Jammie day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris By the way said:


> I'm glad you finally got your glasses! It is so nice to be able to see. I got mine adjusted today. What a difference! You don't realize how hard it is to see when they aren't adjusted right. Of course, if I would quit hugging they might stay when they are fixed! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am falling asleep trying to read recent posts Ok...Off to get some sleep. We are expecting up to a foot of snow by tomorrow so I will need to get up early to head into work. I am sure that will be a great adventure.


You be safe out there. Bless you and your church for caring for this family. Bet GP was really glad to get some clean clothes. Tell Matthew Hi from me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The sewing machine has arrived...now to see if I can figure it out.
> 
> Busy work day too, and it's cold. Blerg.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts, hugs & blessings and hope to get back later to catch up again.


Now you can have fun playing with the new machine!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorrienna, enjoy new machine.
KathleenDoris, glad you have new glasses.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It is 10:10pm and is 17°F with a wind chill of 0° and a low of 11°. Routine blood work in the morning if I can move. And wake up early enough! I will be glad when it warms up just a little. 

Hugs and prayers for all.

Pacer, please be careful going to work in the morning. Also, prayers for safe travel for Kathy and David.

Talk to you all in the morning.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

It is cold and windy here also. No snow which is fine but the wind is awful and the cold temps. Don't help one bit.
Sorienna have fun with the new sewing machine, I love mine but haven't taken the cover off since last March. After the first of the year I hope life slows down so I can knit and sew again. 
Dawn, good luck at the doctors. I was wondering how you were doing.
Have to share this, we were down to two in our decorating department today. I sold over 600.00 in pillows alone!!! Pillows, but it is an easy way to update furniture and rooms. But I would never pay 129.99 for one pillow. 
But that was fun and helping with Christmas decorating ideas is so fun for me. 
Tomorrow is the cortisone shots in my feet. They are really hurting tonight so if they feel this way tomorrow afternoon probably won't feel the needle. 
Need to start my Christmas shopping. Usually make a lot of my gifts but this year just haven't had time with all the work we have been doing at our home and all the extra hours I am working. But after this Thursday I am off for over a week. I am so excited. 
Lots of healing and grace and peace to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now you can have fun playing with the new machine!


I want to try all the things! :mrgreen: But it's still in the box...figured it would be prudent to read the manual first, and then put it all together. I won't do that tonight but probably tomorrow afternoon after work and then read the manual again (and again, ha ha). It does seem to have possibilities, especially if all those accessories are also in the box.

Tonight I've been proofreading another pattern, and the photos are in the camera so need to get those loaded onto the computer and put them on the pattern (another hat & mitts). Of course, the next thing is waiting in the wings--I also need to go through older drafts and see what I need to do to get them finished up...there are more than I thought. :roll: I am grateful that I haven't run out of ideas yet, though!

Sending good thoughts for all in need of healing--and if I may ask, please add Heather (DD#2's BFF) to your lists, as she was in a car wreck this morning. I'm not sure how badly she was hurt, but I'd appreciate good vibes for her as well...and of course I will update you as I know anything.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> It is cold and windy here also. No snow which is fine but the wind is awful and the cold temps. Don't help one bit.
> Sorienna have fun with the new sewing machine, I love mine but haven't taken the cover off since last March. After the first of the year I hope life slows down so I can knit and sew again.
> Dawn, good luck at the doctors. I was wondering how you were doing.
> Have to share this, we were down to two in our decorating department today. I sold over 600.00 in pillows alone!!! Pillows, but it is an easy way to update furniture and rooms. But I would never pay 129.99 for one pillow.
> ...


Spider I don't know if you are diabetic or not but wanted to let you know that cortisone shots will raise your blood sugar whether your are diabetic or not. They don't always tell you that. I found out the hard way. I hope the shots give you relief.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I want to try all the things! :mrgreen: But it's still in the box...figured it would be prudent to read the manual first, and then put it all together. I won't do that tonight but probably tomorrow afternoon after work and then read the manual again (and again, ha ha). It does seem to have possibilities, especially if all those accessories are also in the box.
> 
> Tonight I've been proofreading another pattern, and the photos are in the camera so need to get those loaded onto the computer and put them on the pattern (another hat & mitts). Of course, the next thing is waiting in the wings--I also need to go through older drafts and see what I need to do to get them finished up...there are more than I thought. :roll: I am grateful that I haven't run out of ideas yet, though!
> 
> ...


Hope she is ok. Good idea to read the book. I still have to dig mine out. I took three classes that were free with the machine. I missed the fourth and final one and that I think was probably an important one. But I have so many friends that are excellent sewers that I can go to for help and I have.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Spider I don't know if you are diabetic or not but wanted to let you know that cortisone shots will raise your blood sugar whether your are diabetic or not. They don't always tell you that. I found out the hard way. I hope the shots give you relief.


I am not diabetic and I will only be getting one in each foot and they said that usually helps, some for many years and then some for five or so. I have only had one other one about five years ago in my knee and that never worked so that was why I was hoping that I wouldn't have to try this. But the exercises and PT haven't helped much. But being at work and the constant walking on basically cement floors and the back and forth and not sitting really takes it toll. Hate to complain so many others have much more severe problems and if this helps that will be wonderful.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for all in need of healing--and if I may ask, please add Heather (DD#2's BFF) to your lists, as she was in a car wreck this morning. I'm not sure how badly she was hurt, but I'd appreciate good vibes for her as well...and of course I will update you as I know anything.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.


Prayers for Heather coming your way-- also for you and DD#2 who are also suffering with this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for Spider, Bella, Aran's friend, BusyWorkerBee's friend. Pacer please be careful out in this weather and give Matthew a big Hi from me.
Kansas-Gam how's the bruised face healing? Carol keeping your DIL, DS, and family in prayer also. Sorlenna have fun with th new machine. I'm STILL reading my manual...LOL. Lifting all of KTPers in love and prayers. Stay warm or comfortable depending on your area on the globe. 
{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Gwen, but as I said, it is just my feet. Just needed to vent about them. I feel funny complaining to a lot of people about my feet.
What are you creating now?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, have fun with the new machine. I've had mine a year & still eed to learn lots. I hope your daughters friend isn't too seriously hurt & recovers soon.
Pacer, take care on the nasty roads. Thanks for the update on Bella, I m glad she is improving. I can imagine her grandparents were overwhelmed by all you do for the family. Definitely earning your place in heaven.
I have done quite a few siwash(cowichan) sweaters. The Knit up so fast, it's really amazing. I've done vests for DH, both sons & my brother too, they like them under skidoo suits for work. I think they are back in fashion, see MAry MAxim has several kits & patterns in the last catalogue. Their kits are not 100% wool like the original ones & those I made for my family.
I'm really tired tonight, fixed a ridiculous number of dings in the walls & have many mre to do. I thought was done in oneof the bedrooms but DH took the baseboards off & the fools had glued those down also. Why would you d that? Anyway the plaster board came away with the glue so more patching to do. My father in law built the house & was a perfectionist, all oak trim & cupboards, he ust e rolling over in his grave at the mess they made of his house! Some people should only be allowed to I've in a shack. Makes me want to cry.
In the morning I'm going to put a coat f paint in the line green wall in the kitchen, I'm sure it will take 2 or mre cats to cover that mess.
Well must get to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG I just re read my post, sorry for all the typos, & it was so long I couldn't correct them.
Daralene & Caren, just saw on the news that New York state is getting 12-20 inches of snow tonight, I hope this misses you or you can stay indoors.

Spider, I hope the shots help your feet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG I just re read my post, sorry for all the typos, & it was so long I couldn't correct them.
> Daralene & Caren, just saw on the news that New York state is getting 12-20 inches of snow tonight, I hope this misses you or you can stay indoors.
> 
> Spider, I hope the shots help your feet.


Here I am at last. Totally missed today as it is tomorrow. I heard the wind but haven't looked out. Guess I should. :shock: I hope it isn't too bad Wed., as I want to meet one of my knitting friends from KP.

Sorlenna, so to hear about the car accidents one of your daughter's friends had. Healing wishes and do hope it wasn't a bad accident. Regardless, she will be hurting even if it is minor.
Congratulations on the new sewing machine!!!!

I have about 10 pages that I won't get read as I am just too tired now.
Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - what a lot of work. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowichan_sweater


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cold is it getting in Athens? people in florida are cold also. at least the northern part - Miami was in the 80's the other day. my kind of weather. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you/Heidi finds the phone before the battery runs out! Perhaps offer a $1 to the first grandson to find it.
> 
> Just keep the snow up there please Sam. I'm cold enough thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't they wonderful. my bedroom is cool tonight - think I will wear extra to bed - my electric blanket won't work for some reason. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Well Sam, I played you today. Jammie day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the shots don't hurt too badly. tons of healing energy surrounds you in the hope that your feet will be so much better after the shots. --- sam



Spider said:


> It is cold and windy here also. No snow which is fine but the wind is awful and the cold temps. Don't help one bit.
> Sorienna have fun with the new sewing machine, I love mine but haven't taken the cover off since last March. After the first of the year I hope life slows down so I can knit and sew again.
> Dawn, good luck at the doctors. I was wondering how you were doing.
> Have to share this, we were down to two in our decorating department today. I sold over 600.00 in pillows alone!!! Pillows, but it is an easy way to update furniture and rooms. But I would never pay 129.99 for one pillow.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to heather's bff - surrounding her in healing energy. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I want to try all the things! :mrgreen: But it's still in the box...figured it would be prudent to read the manual first, and then put it all together. I won't do that tonight but probably tomorrow afternoon after work and then read the manual again (and again, ha ha). It does seem to have possibilities, especially if all those accessories are also in the box.
> 
> Tonight I've been proofreading another pattern, and the photos are in the camera so need to get those loaded onto the computer and put them on the pattern (another hat & mitts). Of course, the next thing is waiting in the wings--I also need to go through older drafts and see what I need to do to get them finished up...there are more than I thought. :roll: I am grateful that I haven't run out of ideas yet, though!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 13° at one-thirty this morning - -1° windchill - the children are not going to like going out in the morning. thank goodness I don't have to. hope all of you in the northern hemi are cozy and warm tonight. --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this. Do you know if it is malignant? Prayers for this dear lady.


Unknown as yet what form it is. This is her 3rd lot of bad news in the last 3 months or so. All prayers welcome. And thank you to all who are offering prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina wrote:
So good to hear that you are enjoying making the sun catchers. What is the sun by the way???
Your friend is in my prayers.



TNS said:


> I've heard rumours that it has something to do with the direction that comets tail is facing - you know, the one that the probe has landed on! :roll: :roll: :roll:


In this instance, it is a pretty strand of beads with a larger clear crystal at the bottom. When placed in window or door, the sunlight going through the bottom crystal send a prism of colors around. It is funny to watch a cat chase the colors on the wall and floor.

Edit: when tablet is working and not flat, will post pics of 2 I have done.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> a sweltering heat wave sounds wonderful.
> 
> --- sam


Not this heat, it was over 42C and it is hard for me to breath or do anything. It took all my strength to get the washing in in the afternoon. As I understand the temp conversion, this would have been well over 90F for you lot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Greetings, All....well, sad news...I will not be a grandma in May/June. My DDIL lost the baby. So I ask for supporting prayers for them. They do need them now. I am not able to write much at all now...we just got the information. I am not too functional at the moment. Peace...Carol il/oh


{{{{{Hugs for all your family, Carol}}}}}
I can still remember the pain when my DS and DBIL lost their little boy at 27 weeks gestation, over 10 years ago. Take the time with your family and focus on yourselves for now.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

TNS wrote:
Well, as my grandad would have had to ride from their hill farm into the nearest town in winter weather to register the birth, I can imagine that he might have got confused about which day he was born especially if dad was born late night/ early morning. Presumably the day we knew as his birthday was the real one.



Bonnie7591 said:


> The grandmother on one of my friends told a funny story about her birth certificate, when she was in her 60's, she sent for her birth certificate to get a passport. Her name was Eugenia, went by Jean but when her birth record came it was Engine, like a car, her Dad didn't know how to spell Eugenia :roll: :lol: She had a great laugh at that, lived to be over 100 & was so much fun.


My Nana, when she applied for a passport had all sorts of trouble as her birth was not registered. Her Mum had died when delivering her (youngest of many) and her grieving father forgot to register her. It actually took stat decs from a couple of her brothers and some other paperwork to get it. Ironically, the reason she needed a passport was the flights she was taking to visit her brothers in Tasmania were part of an international flight.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am so saddened hearing of all the problem and health problems that our group is having. Hugs and prayers for each. It has been a difficult week. On the bright side, so glad that Sam is back. Hug and prayers one and all.


On a positive note, Brisbane got through the G20 weekend without any major problems. I had honestly thought that this was a very tempting target for the home grown nutso's but it stayed peaceful.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> So sorry to hear this, we went through the same thing in March. We were told that this happens in one in five of first pregnancies, but now my DDIL is pregnant again so there is light at the end of the tunnel. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


Sometimes, there are genetic reasons for this to occur. My DSis carried 5 girls with little problem, even though 2 are heart kids and 1 of these has other issues as well. The little boy they lost, had all of these issues even worse than the girl with them. Because he apparently drew in a couple of breaths, he not only got birth and death certificates, he was also autopsied. We were told that with his problems, he may not have left hospital alive even if he had made it to full term. This makes me think, even with the pain of the loss, that very occasionally, an early loss is better than a late loss. After this, all of DBIL's family were checked, and this saved 1 brother's life. He had the one of the heart issues all of his life and it had never been detected until his mother made him get checked. In this instance something good came from an otherwise bad situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sometimes, there are genetic reasons for this to occur. My DSis carried 5 girls with little problem, even though 2 are heart kids and 1 of these has other issues as well. The little boy they lost, had all of these issues even worse than the girl with them. Because he apparently drew in a couple of breaths, he not only got birth and death certificates, he was also autopsied. We were told that with his problems, he may not have left hospital alive even if he had made it to full term. This makes me think, even with the pain of the loss, that very occasionally, an early loss is better than a late loss. After this, all of DBIL's family were checked, and this saved 1 brother's life. He had the one of the heart issues all of his life and it had never been detected until his mother made him get checked. In this instance something good came from an otherwise bad situation.


I have a suspicion this may often be the case.
Not to belittle anyone's grieving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pacer -- love seeing Matthew's drawings...is cats are looking so lifelike!! Continuing to pray for Bella and family.
> 
> We had a wonderful early Thanksgiving and late delivery of last year's Christmas present of a weekend at a water park. If on cue, it snowed nearly 5" while we were at Saturday night PJ story time around the lodge fire with Bruce the Moose. We had a couple of rooms complete with kitchens so I made up a bunch of foods in advance that we reheated in microwave and kept hot in food warmers. It was an awesome time of family bonding and relaxing on the lazy river, arcade games, long tube slides (33 steps up) and splash pad with baby granddaughter. Definitely feeling thankful...now on to the official Thanksgiving Day and Christmas holidays!


It sounds like you all had a great time together. Lovely photos. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Aran, prayers and more gentle hugs for your friend and much sympathy regarding the kitten...so sad
> 
> My brother had to undergo another surgery yesterday. He started running a fever and his white blood count was up. A CT scan revealed trouble in the surgical area. The doc made a big incision this time so all could be seen. A large abscess formed around the join of the intestine. 8 more inches of the intestine was removed and more than a liter of fluid used to flush everything out. He was groggy, when I saw him after surgery...doubt if he will remember I was there. DSIL was alone so I drove up to the hospital but by the time I got there, her daughter and SIL were there. Not the best of circumstances to sit and have a chat but it was kinda nice, all the same. Two surgeries ten days apart will take their toll on my brother. He is 70 years old and while in good health overall, I think this will take some time for him to come back from. Another 7-10 days in the hospital is not what he wanted to hear. His intestines are fragile in that area so going forward, everything will be slowed way down (food-wise) to allow things to heal and to make sure all is well in there before real food starts going through. He just got a good lesson that he is not invincible and needs to take things a little more easy...not lift so much and do heavy work in the yard. He is stubborn so we will see how that goes - LOL!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear he had to have a second surgery. When I had bowel cancer I became septic straight after surgery and had a second one 2 weeks later... 32 nights in there. But I did recover well even if I was pretty weak for a couple of months. I hope he has no other issues and recovers well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hate to complain so many others have much more severe problems and if this helps that will be wonderful.


It is all in the perspective you take. Personally, I think any long term pain is bad, and you are entitled to whinge somewhat. Myself, my major health issue is pain free and controlled by medication, so therefore no whingeing from me about it. I got lucky with the feet, but an uncle, cousin and niece will all have similar issues as they grow older. They were all born with club feet. Uncle needs his wife to massage his feet to alleviate pain before he gets up each day. Cousin and niece not yet, but will come unfortunately.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna wrote:
Sending good thoughts for all in need of healing--and if I may ask, please add Heather (DD#2's BFF) to your lists, as she was in a car wreck this morning. I'm not sure how badly she was hurt, but I'd appreciate good vibes for her as well...and of course I will update you as I know anything.

Hugs & blessings to all.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Prayers for Heather coming your way-- also for you and DD#2 who are also suffering with this.


Mmmm, I missed the original post re accident. Sincere hopes that it was minor and Heather recovers within a few days.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion this may often be the case.
> Not to belittle anyone's grieving.


No, what ever the cause, genetic or otherwise, it is still painful. In my family case, we also had a positive out of it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'll keep that date in mind,Aran. It's so sad when people can't accept that we're all God's children no matter our differences.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. What a contrast to yesterday, clear blue skies and just a light breezy. Thinking of all you that are having extremes of weather.

Off to the garden centre this moring to get some winter flowering pansies.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Todays photos.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from greatBemd where we are having our first snow day of the season.the teens are thrilled to say the,east, I am pleased to have snow. 

Today's coffee is served in a mug that Chrissy has decorated for thechristams season. To go with gluten free English muffin with cinnamon honey. 

Healing hugs all the way round. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. What a contrast to yesterday, clear blue skies and just a light breezy. Thinking of all you that are having extremes of weather.
> 
> Off to the garden centre this moring to get some winter flowering pansies.
> 
> ...


Good morning Josaphine! Rather breezy here today with promises of up to 38cm/15in by the end of the day. Love the photos :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sorlenna wrote:
> Sending good thoughts for all in need of healing--and if I may ask, please add Heather (DD#2's BFF) to your lists, as she was in a car wreck this morning. I'm not sure how badly she was hurt, but I'd appreciate good vibes for her as well...and of course I will update you as I know anything.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all.
> ...


Sending healing energies for a speedy recovery. HUGS


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

More lovely photos, as we have come to expect, from Josephine and Caren. Thanks, both.
And healing wishes for all the sick, mourning and injured. Despite knowing that we are only alloted what we can deal with, it often feels just too hard to bear at times, so this group of friends worldwide really does help.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's 13° at one-thirty this morning - -1° windchill - the children are not going to like going out in the morning. thank goodness I don't have to. hope all of you in the northern hemi are cozy and warm tonight. --- sam


Not sure what the temp was at 1:30, I do know it was chilly.was up chatting with a friend. I could not see the little tree just a few feet from the deck it was smowing and blowing so hard. No school here today, although the teens were up and ready just the same.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> More lovely photos, as we have come to expect, from Josephine and Caren. Thanks, both.


Thank you and you are very welcome. Yesterday while out I drove in snow so bad one could hardly see, then snrain then snow agai. Was quite interesting to watch those not used to driving in snow, not to mention a very slow drive.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you and you are very welcome. Yesterday while out I drove in snow so bad one could hardly see, then snrain then snow agai. Was quite interesting to watch those not used to driving in snow, not to mention a very slow drive.


Do drive carefully everyone who needs to be out in these conditions. Everything here stops once there's an inch of snow as its uncommon here, and lots of drivers just don't know how to handle it. Coming from Northern England I found it odd at first as we often had a few weeks of snow drifts blocking our lanes and having to dig out, but then we were prepared and kept shovels and grit in the boot in bad weather.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG I just re read my post, sorry for all the typos, & it was so long I couldn't correct them.
> Daralene & Caren, just saw on the news that New York state is getting 12-20 inches of snow tonight, I hope this misses you or you can stay indoors.
> 
> Spider, I hope the shots help your feet.


It will depend on the way the wind is blowing if I get the snow seems I am in a thin belt between two snow belts. If we are really lucky wee got double the snow as everyone else.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Do drive carefully everyone who needs to be out in these conditions. Everything here stops once there's an inch of snow as its uncommon here, and lots of drivers just don't know how to handle it. Coming from Northern England I found it odd at first as we often had a few weeks of snow drifts blocking our lanes and having to dig out, but then we were prepared and kept shovels and grit in the boot in bad weather.


I will say this is the first time I didn't see several cars off in the ditch. Amy was driving home from Syracuse in it last night. I grew up driving in snow so am used to it. Always had a chain and tow strap in my truck during the winter, have pulled many a soilder back onto the road over the years. Shovels and grit a must around here. Cheap car litter works wonders as dose colourful kids play sand.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from greatBemd where we are having our first snow day of the season.the teens are thrilled to say the,east, I am pleased to have snow.
> 
> Today's coffee is served in a mug that Chrissy has decorated for thechristams season. To go with gluten free English muffin with cinnamon honey.
> 
> Healing hugs all the way round. Have a wonderful day.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee as always. I love Chrissy's decorating, she's a very talented young lady. Glad you're enjoying your snow - I'm enjoying it too from across the pond in the warmth of my armchair! Take care when out driving.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying for Spider, Bella, Aran's friend, BusyWorkerBee's friend. Pacer please be careful out in this weather and give Matthew a big Hi from me.
> Kansas-Gam how's the bruised face healing? Carol keeping your DIL, DS, and family in prayer also. Sorlenna have fun with th new machine. I'm STILL reading my manual...LOL. Lifting all of KTPers in love and prayers. Stay warm or comfortable depending on your area on the globe.
> {{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}


Face is almost back to normal-- just a few tiny spots (under chin, where blood/bruise slid down to)-- most wouldn't notice if they hadn't seen me in the last 2 weeks. And looks like the weather may be warming up after today so that I can get back to walking each morning.

Spider, if your feet hurt, ain't much else that feels good-- been there, done that. Sorry the stretches didn't help you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG I just re read my post, sorry for all the typos, & it was so long I couldn't correct them.


Hey, you were giving us our morning mental workout! And maybe a few laughs.

Snow that much in NY? Really glad I don't live there. That would shut down KS for sure. Ya'll be REALLY careful in that mess. That goes for anyone dealing with bad weather. Not fun.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> In this instance, it is a pretty strand of beads with a larger clear crystal at the bottom. When placed in window or door, the sunlight going through the bottom crystal send a prism of colors around. It is funny to watch a cat chase the colors on the wall and floor.


Those sun catchers sound really pretty and just the thing for my cat!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will say this is the first time I didn't see several cars off in the ditch. Amy was driving home from Syracuse in it last night. I grew up driving in snow so am used to it. Always had a chain and tow strap in my truck during the winter, have pulled many a soilder back onto the road over the years. Shovels and grit a must around here. Cheap car litter works wonders as dose colourful kids play sand.


My warped mind sees your car using a litter tray for oil drips etc. (And cat litter does do quite a good job on oil drips) :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TNS said:


> More lovely photos, as we have come to expect, from Josephine and Caren. Thanks, both.
> And healing wishes for all the sick, mourning and injured. Despite knowing that we are only alloted what we can deal with, it often feels just too hard to bear at times, so this group of friends worldwide really does help.


Wonderful response to both things-- love the pix and hope all are doing better. Yes, this group really helps.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from greatBemd where we are having our first snow day of the season.the teens are thrilled to say the,east, I am pleased to have snow.
> 
> Today's coffee is served in a mug that Chrissy has decorated for thechristams season. To go with gluten free English muffin with cinnamon honey.
> 
> Healing hugs all the way round. Have a wonderful day.


Good morning, Caren. I thought about you when I saw the weather maps. Enjoy your snow!! Your children are as creative as you are. Pretty mug.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. What a contrast to yesterday, clear blue skies and just a light breezy. Thinking of all you that are having extremes of weather.
> 
> Off to the garden centre this moring to get some winter flowering pansies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing more pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm keeping every one with health problems, pain or grief in my prayers. I'm also praying for everyone to be safe while traveling in the snowy, ice conditions.
Hugs to everyone,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm keeping every one with health problems, pain or grief in my prayers. I'm also praying for everyone to be safe while traveling in the snowy, ice conditions.
> Hugs to everyone,
> Junek


Very well-put on both counts. Hugs right back to everyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, have fun with the new machine. I've had mine a year & still eed to learn lots. I hope your daughters friend isn't too seriously hurt & recovers soon.
> Pacer, take care on the nasty roads. Thanks for the update on Bella, I m glad she is improving. I can imagine her grandparents were overwhelmed by all you do for the family. Definitely earning your place in heaven.
> I have done quite a few siwash(cowichan) sweaters. The Knit up so fast, it's really amazing. I've done vests for DH, both sons & my brother too, they like them under skidoo suits for work. I think they are back in fashion, see MAry MAxim has several kits & patterns in the last catalogue. Their kits are not 100% wool like the original ones & those I made for my family.
> I'm really tired tonight, fixed a ridiculous number of dings in the walls & have many mre to do. I thought was done in oneof the bedrooms but DH took the baseboards off & the fools had glued those down also. Why would you d that? Anyway the plaster board came away with the glue so more patching to do. My father in law built the house & was a perfectionist, all oak trim & cupboards, he ust e rolling over in his grave at the mess they made of his house! Some people should only be allowed to I've in a shack. Makes me want to cry.
> ...


I have been looking at the wonderful Cowichan sweaters here in Duncan. The Tribe that they are named after is from this area and some are still being made by the First Nations people. Very very pricey but beautiful. We are in the Cowichan Valley and there are 50 (approx) Cowichan totem poles in our town. There is a walk where you can walk around town and see them all. Each has a plaque at the bottom that talks about the meaning of the pole, and gives the name of the carver.

I am up early, couldn't sleep for some reason. I think i will go back to bed for an hour or two. Talk to you later. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee as always. I love Chrissy's decorating, she's a very talented young lady. Glad you're enjoying your snow - I'm enjoying it too from across the pond in the warmth of my armchair! Take care when out driving.


Good morning Angela. You are welcome for the coffee. Chrissy loves decorating as much as she can, I have always encouraged her. 
The snow is great the only part I don't like is that for some reason no matter how many times I tell it to stay off the parking area it just doesn't listen :? 
I make sure I leave myself plenty of time when out driving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still working on the fair isle cowl. almost finished. I haven't forgotten about sending you some sheep; Christmas gifts have to be finished. And don't minimize foot pain; been there before and had to have cortisone shots. Not fun at all.


Spider said:


> Thanks Gwen, but as I said, it is just my feet. Just needed to vent about them. I feel funny complaining to a lot of people about my feet.
> What are you creating now?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. I thought about you when I saw the weather maps. Enjoy your snow!! Your children are as creative as you are. Pretty mug.
> Junek


Good morning June. I will enjoy the snow a lot, have been out already moving vehicles around. Creativity was encouraged by my mum in everything we chose to do. I passed that on to my children and they are passing it on to their children. The trick is to start early and let them find something they enjoy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> My warped mind sees your car using a litter tray for oil drips etc. (And cat litter does do quite a good job on oil drips) :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


Lol well when I stop laughing at this  :-D :-D have to love my auto mistake typing has been interesting lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam it is too cold for this time of year; this morning it was 27F but "real feel" temp of 19 and the high is suppose tot be 47. The rest of the week is going to be up to the 50's though and by Sun & Monday rain but temp in upper 60s/low 70s. I know it's not nearly as cold as so many other KTPers experience but believe me it is cold enough for the south!. Where Marianne lives it was suppose to be "real feel" temp of 5 below this morning.


thewren said:


> how cold is it getting in Athens? people in florida are cold also. at least the northern part - Miami was in the 80's the other day. my kind of weather. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the morning coffee - certainly need something hot this a.m. since it's so cold outside. The electric blanket got put on and turned on for the first time of the season...certainly kept it snuggly warm.

Thanks for the photos Purple---love the idea of winter pansies, but have never put anything in the garden for the winter as it's mostly covered with snow. It already is this year after the 2 days of snowing---but hopefully, it will all melt and isn't the beginning of a snow covered winter.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Spider said:


> It is cold and windy here also. No snow which is fine but the wind is awful and the cold temps. Don't help one bit.
> Sorienna have fun with the new sewing machine, I love mine but haven't taken the cover off since last March. After the first of the year I hope life slows down so I can knit and sew again.
> Dawn, good luck at the doctors. I was wondering how you were doing.
> Have to share this, we were down to two in our decorating department today. I sold over 600.00 in pillows alone!!! Pillows, but it is an easy way to update furniture and rooms. But I would never pay 129.99 for one pillow.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for thinking of DD's friend--no word yet this morning.

Golly, Gwen, y'all are as cold as we are today! :shock:

Everybody stay warm and dry!

Off to work this morning...hugs & blessings!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not this heat, it was over 42C and it is hard for me to breath or do anything. It took all my strength to get the washing in in the afternoon. As I understand the temp conversion, this would have been well over 90F for you lot.


Oh that is hot. Says it is 107f when I googled it. We are way too cold and you are way too hot. Can't complain though as I know Bonnie has been this cold for a while now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the morning coffee - certainly need something hot this a.m. since it's so cold outside. The electric blanket got put on and turned on for the first time of the season...certainly kept it snuggly warm.
> 
> Thanks for the photos Purple---love the idea of winter pansies, but have never put anything in the garden for the winter as it's mostly covered with snow. It already is this year after the 2 days of snowing---but hopefully, it will all melt and isn't the beginning of a snow covered winter.


the coffee cooled quicker than Normal this morning or maybe it was because after pouring it I got busy. The teens would love an electric blanket at times.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear he had to have a second surgery. When I had bowel cancer I became septic straight after surgery and had a second one 2 weeks later... 32 nights in there. But I did recover well even if I was pretty weak for a couple of months. I hope he has no other issues and recovers well.


Sorry to hear you had to go through this yourself. So nice of you to share your recovery to encourage others. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got DH and I an electric blanket last year and loved it. Of course it is one of the collateral damages via Sydney. He's chewed the cord in half. DH is really ticked off by it . Electric blankets for a king size bed are not cheap. Guess I'll start shopping for a new one. Sydney has pretty much quite crawling under our bed so I think it will be safe this year. Stupid dog....LOL.


NanaCaren said:


> the coffee cooled quicker than Normal this morning or maybe it was because after pouring it I got busy. The teens would love an electric blanket at times.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. I will enjoy the snow a lot, have been out already moving vehicles around. Creativity was encouraged by my mum in everything we chose to do. I passed that on to my children and they are passing it on to their children. The trick is to start early and let them find something they enjoy.


You and your mom were very wise. Not all parents will encourage creativity in their children and then, set back, and let them choose their own outlet. So often they try to impose their wishes and dreams on their children.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you it is good to see the teens, jet lag is knocking my socks off this time. Had a nice nap earlier but feels like it is middle of the night. Got up bright and early, checked the clock it was 3:30am.


Just saw this. Hope the jet lag is over now. Wonderful that you were able to take a nap. Sometime giving in and just sleeping is the best way. Others swear to fighting through and staying on schedule, but I could never do that. Fortunately I didn't have to. Sometimes when I travel I have jet lag the whole time until time to come back, when I have finally adjusted. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got DH and I an electric blanket last year and loved it. Of course it is one of the collateral damages via Sydney. He's chewed the cord in half. DH is really ticked off by it . Electric blankets for a king size bed are not cheap. Guess I'll start shopping for a new one. Sydney has pretty much quite crawling under our bed so I think it will be safe this year. Stupid dog....LOL.


Uh oh, Sydney, my my. Think you could do a comic book on Sydney and his adventures in the house. LOL Gotta love him but oh dear. Yes, a king-size electric blanket must be expensive.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> > It is cold and windy here also. No snow which is fine but the wind is awful and the cold temps. Don't help one bit.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I want to try all the things! :mrgreen: But it's still in the box...figured it would be prudent to read the manual first, and then put it all together. I won't do that tonight but probably tomorrow afternoon after work and then read the manual again (and again, ha ha). It does seem to have possibilities, especially if all those accessories are also in the box.
> 
> Tonight I've been proofreading another pattern, and the photos are in the camera so need to get those loaded onto the computer and put them on the pattern (another hat & mitts). Of course, the next thing is waiting in the wings--I also need to go through older drafts and see what I need to do to get them finished up...there are more than I thought. :roll: I am grateful that I haven't run out of ideas yet, though!
> 
> ...


I will certainly add Heather to my prayers.

Read the manual?! Just teasing. That would be me, reading and re-reading, and re-reading..........


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am not diabetic and I will only be getting one in each foot and they said that usually helps, some for many years and then some for five or so. I have only had one other one about five years ago in my knee and that never worked so that was why I was hoping that I wouldn't have to try this. But the exercises and PT haven't helped much. But being at work and the constant walking on basically cement floors and the back and forth and not sitting really takes it toll. Hate to complain so many others have much more severe problems and if this helps that will be wonderful.


That's good that you aren't diabetic. I always worry when I hear someone is going to get cortisone shots. The one I had in my shoulder didn't work either. That was when I found out what it will do to your blood sugar. Darn dr. had already numbed me and was giving me the shot when he asked if I was diabetic! At that time the answer was no, but both of my parents and an uncle were, which I told him. My GP had me checking my sugar about once a month. I went from a normal for me 104 to 140. And it stayed at 140 for 3 months! I would forget what I was saying mid sentence, or story, and slur my words. When I went back for my follow up, I told him never again. And why. I hope you get some relief.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I had one of those shots in my shoulder years ago--I was only pain free for about 3 days--so I said never again, too, but I didn't know that about the blood sugar. Now I know!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good that you aren't diabetic. I always worry when I hear someone is going to get cortisone shots. The one I had in my shoulder didn't work either. That was when I found out what it will do to your blood sugar. Darn dr. had already numbed me and was giving me the shot when he asked if I was diabetic! At that time the answer was no, but both of my parents and an uncle were, which I told him. My GP had me checking my sugar about once a month. I went from a normal for me 104 to 140. And it stayed at 140 for 3 months! I would forget what I was saying mid sentence, or story, and slur my words. When I went back for my follow up, I told him never again. And why. I hope you get some relief.


Tami, so sorry you went through all that and the shot didn't work.
Cortisone shots gave me my life back. I'm sure there were side effects but for 10 yrs. I had been in pain that I never knew could be that bad. Would be laid up sometimes for weeks and could barely walk. I didn't want back surgery unless it was the very last resort. Everyone warned me against the shots but my life was so bad, what did I have to lose. I'm sure every case is different but for me it was a life saver. First shot worked. Needed 4 all total but we were working on 2 sides of the spine so 2 on each side. Have now had 12 yrs. without this pain. I know they have to hit the right spot for it to work. I thought my doctor looked so young that I asked my own GP who had referred me, how many this specialist had done. Of course he just looks young because I am getting older. LOL Read in the paper the next year where he is the top specialist in this area of medicine for here, and perhaps elsewhere too. Forgot the details, but every shot worked. SIL had shots done and she had one doctor where they worked and another doctor did it once and it didn't work. I hope Spider gets relief like I did. I hope I never need this shot again but I am so thankful for getting out of that excruciating and debilitating pain.

A little addition though: It may depend on the problem also as I have met a few people that had the same doctor and didn't get the relief like I did.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, healing energy for Heather.
Bonnie, impressed you have made coachman sweater and vests and how clever you are in fixing son's home. Will be special having him so close.
Sam, treat yourself to new electric blanket. I did this year. I checked a Ljubljana it up to winter surgery rival geAr.
Kansas, glad your face is healing. Can still see how painful it looked at first in my mind's eye.
Shirley, would so enjoy visiting your area and walking totem trail. I bought yarn and pattern for my coachman sweaters from yarn store in Victoria.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so sorry you went through all that and the shot didn't work.
> Cortisone shots gave me my life back. I'm sure there were side effects but for 10 yrs. I had been in pain that I never knew could be that bad. Would be laid up sometimes for weeks and could barely walk. I didn't want back surgery unless it was the very last resort. Everyone warned me against the shots but my life was so bad, what did I have to lose. I'm sure every case is different but for me it was a life saver. First shot worked. Needed 4 all total but we were working on 2 sides of the spine so 2 on each side. Have now had 12 yrs. without this pain. I know they have to hit the right spot for it to work. I thought my doctor looked so young that I asked my own GP who had referred me, how many this specialist had done. Of course he just looks young because I am getting older. LOL Read in the paper the next year where he is the top specialist in this area of medicine for here, and perhaps elsewhere too. Forgot the details, but every shot worked. SIL had shots done and she had one doctor where they worked and another doctor did it once and it didn't work. I hope Spider gets relief like I did. I hope I never need this shot again but I am so thankful for getting out of that excruciating and debilitating pain.
> 
> A little addition though: It may depend on the problem also as I have met a few people that had the same doctor and didn't get the relief like I did.


I am so glad the shots worked for you! Mine was for arthritis in the shoulder. It was to the point I could barely use that arm. I then took anti-inflamatories for years because of arthritis there and in my knees. Now, it's no more anti inflamatories but antacids because of the anti inflamatories. Oh well, most of the time it's not too bad, tho with this cold front I am feeling it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I talked to DD this morning. I hadn't talked to her all weekend, which is pretty normal. Talk all week, but not on the weekends. Anyway, DGS is at camp near Erie, PA, in all the snow and cold! I am sure he's having a great time, but mom is worried he may get stuck there. He has a retreat for something this weekend, and she doesn't want him to miss that. And poor little Arrriana has the croup. They took her to the ER Sunday night because she started having trouble breathing. She just called on the way home from a follow up dr appointment. Dr. said she is doing as well as expected, but the cough will linger. 

It's darn cold here! It's 15°F/-9C with windchill of -4F/-20C WSW winds at 23 mph. The sun is shining beautifully, tho. 

I bundled up good to go for my blood work this morning. Nothing to worry about, just routine for dr. appointments next week with the reumetologist and the primary care. I am lucky that one works from the other's blood work orders so I only have to get stuck once! 

Stay warm everyone. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad the shots worked for you! Mine was for arthritis in the shoulder. It was to the point I could barely use that arm. I then took anti-inflamatories for years because of arthritis there and in my knees. Now, it's no more anti inflamatories but antacids because of the anti inflamatories. Oh well, most of the time it's not too bad, tho with this cold front I am feeling it!


The drastic changes in temperatures sure do make a difference don't they!!! Everyone I know is having trouble and as good as I have been doing I had a few days where my joints were so stiff. That makes it so hard not to be able to use the arm and in such pain like that. I know Designer and Sassafrass both have had shoulder problems. What a shame the anti-inflammatories do a number on the stomach like that when they do give some relief and keep the inflammation from progressing. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I talked to DD this morning. I hadn't talked to her all weekend, which is pretty normal. Talk all week, but not on the weekends. Anyway, DGS is at camp near Erie, PA, in all the snow and cold! I am sure he's having a great time, but mom is worried he may get stuck there. He has a retreat for something this weekend, and she doesn't want him to miss that. And poor little Arrriana has the croup. They took her to the ER Sunday night because she started having trouble breathing. She just called on the way home from a follow up dr appointment. Dr. said she is doing as well as expected, but the cough will linger.
> 
> It's darn cold here! It's 15°F/-9C with windchill of -4F/-20C WSW winds at 23 mph. The sun is shining beautifully, tho.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I do hope your DGS will be warm. I imagine he is having a blast. If anywhere gets snowed in it is the Buffalo & Erie area. Sorry to hear about Arriana having the croup. That is no fun at all and hard on a wee one.
Hope you have good results with the rheumatologist. I have been testing negative the last few years, but I know that is not the result most people get, although I would wish it for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Really need to get a move on. Just a few things to share, but not much. We saw the movie Gonegirl. It might not be everyone's cup of tea but I loved it. I'm pretty good at figuring out mysteries, sooo this want went above and beyond in that department. The actress that plays the Gone Girl is wonderful. Rosamund Pike, a British actress.

Made some kale chips and experimented with nutritional yeast. Made a light batter like tempura and coated small leaves with it. At first they didn't taste so good but then I put some Braggs Aminos in a spray bottle that had been used for olive oil and sprayed that on them and added chili powder. Put them in the warming drawer for 24 hrs. and they are wonderful. Next time I won't use the prepared kale in the big bags though. THought it was perfect as already in small bits, but they didn't take the center of the stalk out and that is a bit hard when dried. Other than that, will make again.

Sunny today and everything is coated white with one tree stil covered in golden leaves just outside the kitchen windows. Beautiful, but brrrrrr. The sun is quite deceiving as it is bitter cold out there.

Still upstairs and if up there a whole week I will start moving more of my things back up. Last attempt I moved everything up at the start and then had to re-do it after a few days. I'm taking a 1/2 hr. each morning to do a little straightening up there and will gradually get it done instead of spending a whole day up there. So enjoying the bed!!! Did I tell you my cold laser therapist gave me a free treatment yesterday. Whoopee. I should get my own machine in about a week. They will give me training so I won't be left to my own devices. After that I could actually treat people if I wanted but I'm not ready for that. Been working since I was 12 so I think this is my time for knitting and all the other things I have always wanted to do but couldn't. I will stick to just helping my friends and family and their pets.

I don't have wifi upstairs though. Perhaps if I sat out in the hall but I want to use it in the far bedroom. Thinking I may have to get another modem. Not sure how much that will be and will have to wait a while on that since I'm getting the cold laser.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


Oh Rookie, that must be very upsetting. Of course I will remember him in prayer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off for a while. Wash to do, errands galore to run. Hope we get good news on those who have been sick, car accidents, surgery, etc. Those who are healthy...STAY that way.

Sam, hope the sun gives some hope to those sore joints and lacking energy. Not that it has warmed things. :wink: Is Kitty behaving herself? How is Brantley? Think we need a photo of him in his cute outfit you described in the opening when he feels better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much....he's been to Afghanistan, Kosovo, and other very scary places with immediate dangers, but this one seems to be the most upsetting.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Rookie, that must be very upsetting. Of course I will remember him in prayer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, I do hope your DGS will be warm. I imagine he is having a blast. If anywhere gets snowed in it is the Buffalo & Erie area. Sorry to hear about Arriana having the croup. That is no fun at all and hard on a wee one.
> Hope you have good results with the rheumatologist. I have been testing negative the last few years, but I know that is not the result most people get, although I would wish it for you.


I am sure D is warm enough, and having a blast!

I was referred to the Rheumatologist for my arthritis, but the tests, and he, says I don't have rheumatoid. Just osteo. I am wondering, tho. This past week I have two fingers that have been almost useless, and the index finger looks like it is twisting. Of course they are on the dominate hand..... Oh well, I can deal with that better than the knees! I like this dr. He is very willing to work with me on meds, which is good, as I don't react to them the way most people supposedly do. He is also the one who diagnosed the fibromyalgia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


I will keep your nephew and family in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bless those folks who are deploying to Africa to help out. May they all stay safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, will keep nephew in prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


A noble task. Prayers for all of them and for everyone involved in this crisis.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


I'll keep him in my prayers. If they're like the group of local soldiers that just got back from Africa, they won't have any contact with patients. They're being kept in isolation for 21 days as a precaution. A scary situation just to know a loved one is going to that area.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have an update on DD#2's friend Heather--she fractured both knees and a fibula, but she will mend. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have an update on DD#2's friend Heather--she fractured both knees and a fibula, but she will mend. Thank you all for your prayers.


I'll continue to keep her in prayers. She has a lot of healing to do but she will heal!!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure D is warm enough, and having a blast!
> 
> I was referred to the Rheumatologist for my arthritis, but the tests, and he, says I don't have rheumatoid. Just osteo. I am wondering, tho. This past week I have two fingers that have been almost useless, and the index finger looks like it is twisting. Of course they are on the dominate hand..... Oh well, I can deal with that better than the knees! I like this dr. He is very willing to work with me on meds, which is good, as I don't react to them the way most people supposedly do. He is also the one who diagnosed the fibromyalgia.


Tam,i I have had osteoarthritis in my right hand. Started with my little finger which is a hit out of shape. It flared up while it was first bothering me but has left me with a bent little finger and no pain. However my 2nd finger next to the little one has started being sore the same way. I doublt checked with my doctor and it definitely is osteo. Much better than having Rheumetoid which is a dreadful thing to have.

I find it is during the flareups that it is so painful but that part passes. With Rheumatoid - at least my cousins problem, it doesn't stop involving the joints and the pain is agonizing. She ended up in care at 43 years old (before there was much known about it) and couldn't even push her hair out of her face. I spent hours with her at the care place where she was looked after, reading to her, doing her hair and generally comforting her, and would hate to ever be diagnosed with it. I imagine there are many new ways of dealing with it as that was over 35 years ago. But the better outlook is osteo.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, will keep nephew in prayers.


As will I, Rookie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm all wrapped up in my kap afghan - my house is cool. 17° midday temperature with a wind chill of 1 - very windy - 15-29mph, I had a doctors appointment - called and rescheduled for next week - I just did not want to go ourdoors. next door left blanco out right before I went to bed last night - I was still dressed when blanco barked to be left in - usually when they leave the dog out like that they go back in the house - sit on the couch and fall asleep - so I wrapped myself in an afghan and walked across and let him in. I could hardly breathe on the way back - so I have been staying pretty close to home.

even hickory is cold - she is on the bed asleep wrapped up in another afghan. lol

need to start reading. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I might have been sitting in the shade but I would have been out in it. right now that sounds lovely. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Not this heat, it was over 42C and it is hard for me to breath or do anything. It took all my strength to get the washing in in the afternoon. As I understand the temp conversion, this would have been well over 90F for you lot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think they'll be exactly like that....3 months of special training and then 21 days isolation when they return---not sure yet how long they'll be on assignment.



jknappva said:


> I'll keep him in my prayers. If they're like the group of local soldiers that just got back from Africa, they won't have any contact with patients. They're being kept in isolation for 21 days as a precaution. A scary situation just to know a loved one is going to that area.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have an update on DD#2's friend Heather--she fractured both knees and a fibula, but she will mend. Thank you all for your prayers.


Keeping prayers coming!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am I the only one - my video was upside down? we had some snow flurries but that was about it. looks like more snow is coming though. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from greatBemd where we are having our first snow day of the season.the teens are thrilled to say the,east, I am pleased to have snow.
> 
> Today's coffee is served in a mug that Chrissy has decorated for thechristams season. To go with gluten free English muffin with cinnamon honey.
> 
> Healing hugs all the way round. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I firmly believe anything below 80° is too cold. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam it is too cold for this time of year; this morning it was 27F but "real feel" temp of 19 and the high is suppose tot be 47. The rest of the week is going to be up to the 50's though and by Sun & Monday rain but temp in upper 60s/low 70s. I know it's not nearly as cold as so many other KTPers experience but believe me it is cold enough for the south!. Where Marianne lives it was suppose to be "real feel" temp of 5 below this morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I need a translation. "I checked a Ljubljana it up to winter surgery rival geAr." --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, healing energy for Heather.
> Bonnie, impressed you have made coachman sweater and vests and how clever you are in fixing son's home. Will be special having him so close.
> Sam, treat yourself to new electric blanket. I did this year. I checked a Ljubljana it up to winter surgery rival geAr.
> Kansas, glad your face is healing. Can still see how painful it looked at first in my mind's eye.
> Shirley, would so enjoy visiting your area and walking totem trail. I bought yarn and pattern for my coachman sweaters from yarn store in Victoria.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I firmly believe anything below 80° is too cold. --- sam


I'm with you! I always say my care label says, "Keep at temps of 75F and above." LOL


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm with you! I always say my care label says, "Keep at temps of 75F and above." LOL


Absolutely! I rarely manage to stay around that temperature, but it is definitely where I function best. I really do feel for those of you with really cold conditions right now. I think I would have to hibernate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rub vicks on her feet for the cough. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I talked to DD this morning. I hadn't talked to her all weekend, which is pretty normal. Talk all week, but not on the weekends. Anyway, DGS is at camp near Erie, PA, in all the snow and cold! I am sure he's having a great time, but mom is worried he may get stuck there. He has a retreat for something this weekend, and she doesn't want him to miss that. And poor little Arrriana has the croup. They took her to the ER Sunday night because she started having trouble breathing. She just called on the way home from a follow up dr appointment. Dr. said she is doing as well as expected, but the cough will linger.
> 
> It's darn cold here! It's 15°F/-9C with windchill of -4F/-20C WSW winds at 23 mph. The sun is shining beautifully, tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think they'll be exactly like that....3 months of special training and then 21 days isolation when they return---not sure yet how long they'll be on assignment.


I think I heard it would be either a year or nine months. Can't remember which. But it's longer than our local group was gone. I think they were only gone about a month.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

safe journey for your nephew and keep him safe. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bff tons of healing energy to surround her and get her back in the pink quickly. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have an update on DD#2's friend Heather--she fractured both knees and a fibula, but she will mend. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am and I do - all winter. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Absolutely! I rarely manage to stay around that temperature, but it is definitely where I function best. I really do feel for those of you with really cold conditions right now. I think I would have to hibernate.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I am and I do - all winter. --- sam


I would love to do that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there really isn't a lot I need to leave the house for - if it's above freezing I am more inclined to go out. --- sam



martina said:


> I would love to do that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, talk about hibernation, for some reason the heat isn't getting up above the basement. I am wearing my DH's football jacket that is feather down. Warmest coat we have and about to get under an afghan my DIL made for us and take a nice nap. Funny how these things always happen when it's coldest. We just had the furnace inspected and there is heat in the basement so I've turned the fan of the furnace to ON instead of automatic and will see if I can warm things up here. Even the warmth from the computer feels good at this point. DH knows what to do when he gets home and he said he will write it out for me in the future. Brrrrrr. We are fine snow wise at our house but I see that they closed the thruway just 15 min. south of our house. Wow, this jacket is good. I'm already building up warmth inside it. Now this shows why I need to stop gifting all my knitting and start knitting for myself. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have an update on DD#2's friend Heather--she fractured both knees and a fibula, but she will mend. Thank you all for your prayers.


I will continue prayers for Heather


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Tam,i I have had osteoarthritis in my right hand. Started with my little finger which is a hit out of shape. It flared up while it was first bothering me but has left me with a bent little finger and no pain. However my 2nd finger next to the little one has started being sore the same way. I doublt checked with my doctor and it definitely is osteo. Much better than having Rheumetoid which is a dreadful thing to have.
> 
> I find it is during the flareups that it is so painful but that part passes. With Rheumatoid - at least my cousins problem, it doesn't stop involving the joints and the pain is agonizing. She ended up in care at 43 years old (before there was much known about it) and couldn't even push her hair out of her face. I spent hours with her at the care place where she was looked after, reading to her, doing her hair and generally comforting her, and would hate to ever be diagnosed with it. I imagine there are many new ways of dealing with it as that was over 35 years ago. But the better outlook is osteo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think I heard it would be either a year or nine months. Can't remember which. But it's longer than our local group was gone. I think they were only gone about a month.
> Junek


http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3621656.shtml?cat=1

I just reread the news article and it appears that the assignment will be for 6 months. I'm hoping that the outbreak is under more control by the time the troops head over there in early 2015.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> rub vicks on her feet for the cough. --- sam


Thanks for the reminder Sam. I forgot to mention it to Amber. Will let her know.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

As promised, pics of my suncatchers and sunrise (ok, 7am) looking from top patio out to North Stradbroke Island (dark grey shape behind the other island you can see)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I'm all snuggly and warm in DH's jacket and I have the heat starting to come up. Thought I would try the fan of the furnace just on ON instead of automatic and now the heat is starting to come up. Perhaps it will only be a switch that is needed to be replaced. :thumbup: Still need the jacket but at least the temperature is going the right way now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just finished a broomstick crochet cowl I started at a workshop at Ally Pally. I need a large button for it and to wash and press it as the yarn is a bit scratchy for me. Then I will post a picture. I have crocheted for many years but never done broomstick before. I found it interesting. Has anyone else done any?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I have just finished a broomstick crochet cowl I started at a workshop at Ally Pally. I need a large button for it and to wash and press it as the yarn is a bit scratchy for me. Then I will post a picture. I have crocheted for many years but never done broomstick before. I found it interesting. Has anyone else done any?


I've done a little--I really like the look of it, and the stitch is rather fun in my opinion, too. I hope you'll be showing us a photo!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, pics of my suncatchers and sunrise (ok, 7am) looking from top patio out to North Stradbroke Island (dark grey shape behind the other island you can see)


Lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, prayers for your daughters friend, thankfully just broken bones but both legs at once is quite a problem. Hope she is on the end soon.
Daralene, I'm glad you managed to get your heat going, always troube happens when it's coldest
Great pictures Purplefi, keep them coming! 
Well, I managed to get the lime green wall covered, already starting to look better in there. Still tons of work but always nice to see progress. 
Have to get supper on as we are off to a eating after supper. A larger COOP is trying to take over the local one & there is a vote tonight. Hopefully they will be sent back to the city with their tail between their legs! We have a very sucessfully COOP with several million $$ in the bank & get dividends yearly, the other one wants our money but small towns never do good at these amalgamations, we've already seen that with our healthcare & our Credit Union so I will be really surprised if they are not old to g back to the city.
Miserable cold wind again today & a few flakes of snow coming down Lows to -18C/0F tonight but will be much colder with the wind as it is -20C with the wind now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


As usual he sure looks happy.
Happy birthday to him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Rookie, that must be very upsetting. Of course I will remember him in prayer.


Echo that, Rookie.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have an update on DD#2's friend Heather--she fractured both knees and a fibula, but she will mend. Thank you all for your prayers.


What good news. Not nearly as bad as most of us were expecting, I think. Please give her my regards and hope she recovers speedily.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> I have just finished a broomstick crochet cowl I started at a workshop at Ally Pally. I need a large button for it and to wash and press it as the yarn is a bit scratchy for me. Then I will post a picture. I have crocheted for many years but never done broomstick before. I found it interesting. Has anyone else done any?


Forty yrs ago it was very popular and both my DDs had ponchos from it, can't remember what else I made, those ponchos. Taught classes in it, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


Happy Birthday to Luke. Looks like he's having fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Perfect toy for him!!! He's lucky to have such a great Grandma and Grandpa! Wish him Happy Birthday from this KP auntie and his KP cousins.



KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> aren't they wonderful. my bedroom is cool tonight - think I will wear extra to bed - my electric blanket won't work for some reason. --- sam


We have a heated mattress pad which is very nice. It doesn't fall off the bed while sleeping like a blanket might do. You can turn it on before going to bed and it warms up the blankets for you. They say you should never do a heated mattress pad and a heated blanket though. Must choose one or the other. We cover our mattress pad with a padded one over it and it works great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Forty yrs ago it was very popular and both my DDs had ponchos from it, can't remember what else I made, those ponchos. Taught classes in it, too.


I've done the broomstick and the hairpin --- remember liking it and that the projects worked up quickly. I think it was the 70's for me too. I remember doing more Tunisian crochet and macramé back then also...and less knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to try that....will look for one in the store next time I'm there.



pacer said:


> We have a heated mattress pad which is very nice. It doesn't fall off the bed while sleeping like a blanket might do. You can turn it on before going to bed and it warms up the blankets for you. They say you should never do a heated mattress pad and a heated blanket though. Must choose one or the other. We cover our mattress pad with a padded one over it and it works great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna -- will keep Heather in my prayers - she still has a lot to go through.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Our early morning temp (7F) broke 100 yr record, they said at lunch today. Also had a really cold wind. Then it got up to 35 this afternoon! Bonnie, I could not take your temps. I would pull a Sam and never leave the house-- altho the image of Sam wrapped in an afghan to go get the dog into house was very entertaining. I did manage some walking this afternoon around the grocery parking lot. We've got better weather coming so I hope to get back to walking.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to try that....will look for one in the store next time I'm there.


Be sure to read label before buying-- DD#1 has that but she said not to sleep on it, just use to warm the bed (which is LOVELY).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna...Sorry about your DD's friends knees but so thankful she is still with us although hurting and it will take time healing. Gentle Hugs for her.

Kate...I would say Luke is ecstatic over his toy. Too cute. Thank you for the summary to come and we certainly excuse you not posting as much. 

Bonnie, yes, I was very thankful to get the heat going again as DH still isn't home and with the sun already down it would have been almost what it is outside, inside. So thankful I thought to just turn the furnace fan to on instead of the automatic. Hopefully just a switch, but so glad we aren't without heat. I think our next big purchase will be either a gas fireplace or a wood stove. We have a regular fireplace so it would just fit inside that. Have a fear of being without heat after 2 wks. of the coldest weather with no heat. It was -17f with wind chill factor part of that time after an ice storm in the 90's and just awful. Not just the heat but no hot water for showers too. Have a generator if the problem is electrical so that is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Luke;

HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY Dear from your KTP Auntie Cashmere.

Can you hold up 2 fingers to show how old you are. Yes, I'll bet you can. What a big boy you are to do that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Our early morning temp (7F) broke 100 yr record, they said at lunch today. Also had a really cold wind. Then it got up to 35 this afternoon! Bonnie, I could not take your temps. I would pull a Sam and never leave the house-- altho the image of Sam wrapped in an afghan to go get the dog into house was very entertaining. I did manage some walking this afternoon around the grocery parking lot. We've got better weather coming so I hope to get back to walking.


You know we almost moved to Kansas City Missouri thinking it would be warmer. My goodness you are getting cold weather.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, pics of my suncatchers and sunrise (ok, 7am) looking from top patio out to North Stradbroke Island (dark grey shape behind the other island you can see)


Love your suncatchers! The sunrise is deceiving...it looks like it would be cold instead of the heat you're dealing with.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


He sure thinks that toy is fun!! Hard to believe he's two already!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it does seem like two has gotten here much too quickly - we will definitely need a picture of the meerkat - and tell gnephew we need a picture of said meerkat wearing his jacket. please. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I will say this is the first time I didn't see several cars off in the ditch. Amy was driving home from Syracuse in it last night. I grew up driving in snow so am used to it. Always had a chain and tow strap in my truck during the winter, have pulled many a soilder back onto the road over the years. Shovels and grit a must around here. Cheap car litter works wonders as dose colourful kids play sand.


Car litter and a dose of colourful kids sand sounds like an interesting combination to me. I must look for some of this. We do keep kitty litter in the vehicles for the winter which came in quite handy last year.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have a heated mattress pad which is very nice. It doesn't fall off the bed while sleeping like a blanket might do. You can turn it on before going to bed and it warms up the blankets for you. They say you should never do a heated mattress pad and a heated blanket though. Must choose one or the other. We cover our mattress pad with a padded one over it and it works great.


When I had my townhouse, I had a heated mattress pad and liked it much better than the electric blanket. Now, my apartment is warm enough that I don't need it!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like wally world - takes over everything. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, prayers for your daughters friend, thankfully just broken bones but both legs at once is quite a problem. Hope she is on the end soon.
> Daralene, I'm glad you managed to get your heat going, always troube happens when it's coldest
> Great pictures Purplefi, keep them coming!
> Well, I managed to get the lime green wall covered, already starting to look better in there. Still tons of work but always nice to see progress.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Be sure to read label before buying-- DD#1 has that but she said not to sleep on it, just use to warm the bed (which is LOVELY).


Mine was one you could sleep on.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

especially since I had it over my head also. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Our early morning temp (7F) broke 100 yr record, they said at lunch today. Also had a really cold wind. Then it got up to 35 this afternoon! Bonnie, I could not take your temps. I would pull a Sam and never leave the house-- altho the image of Sam wrapped in an afghan to go get the dog into house was very entertaining. I did manage some walking this afternoon around the grocery parking lot. We've got better weather coming so I hope to get back to walking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna -- will keep Heather in my prayers - she still has a lot to go through.


Yes--I hope it's not too hard. She is at home in splints now, resting, and when the swelling goes down, they will decide if she needs any surgery. Luckily, she has a good husband to help out (they have a baby also). I've told DD to let her know the prayer warriors are on it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had 40 minute walk around 1 pm. Good thing we went then. Sunny, 64degrees. Took her home and went to library. By the time I headed home all cloudy and grey and colder. I'm under electric blanket. Jammies and a new mystery. Yeah.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cold and snowy day here as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna...Sorry about your DD's friends knees but so thankful she is still with us although hurting and it will take time healing. Gentle Hugs for her.
> 
> Kate...I would say Luke is ecstatic over his toy. Too cute. Thank you for the summary to come and we certainly excuse you not posting as much.
> 
> Bonnie, yes, I was very thankful to get the heat going again as DH still isn't home and with the sun already down it would have been almost what it is outside, inside. So thankful I thought to just turn the furnace fan to on instead of the automatic. Hopefully just a switch, but so glad we aren't without heat. I think our next big purchase will be either a gas fireplace or a wood stove. We have a regular fireplace so it would just fit inside that. Have a fear of being without heat after 2 wks. of the coldest weather with no heat. It was -17f with wind chill factor part of that time after an ice storm in the 90's and just awful. Not just the heat but no hot water for showers too. Have a generator if the problem is electrical so that is good.


I remember that ice storm brrrr it was cold, spent the first few days in a hotel in Syracuse. Then went to my mum's. With her Woodstock and the lake across the road we were set. 
Glad you have heat back again. Mum was without power for more than two hours yesterday. So far it is still on. 
Snow has been steadily falling all day here. Chris's has shoveled three or four times to try to keep up with it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cold and snowy day here as well.


Oh my goodness stay safe out there driving. It looks terrible. Looks very much like it does here. Cold and blustery. Some areas near Buffalo, NY 50 inches of snow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes--I hope it's not too hard. She is at home in splints now, resting, and when the swelling goes down, they will decide if she needs any surgery. Luckily, she has a good husband to help out (they have a baby also). I've told DD to let her know the prayer warriors are on it!


Oh my I do hope no surgery is needed. It is hard enough when there is no baby to worry about. It is good her husband is a good one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, pics of my suncatchers and sunrise (ok, 7am) looking from top patio out to North Stradbroke Island (dark grey shape behind the other island you can see)


I love your view over the water. The suncatchers are really nice as well. I am looking out over a snow covered landscape so it was nice to see palm trees and the waterway.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Car litter and a dose of colourful kids sand sounds like an interesting combination to me. I must look for some of this. We do keep kitty litter in the vehicles for the winter which came in quite handy last year.


I found the colored sand at Lowes and Walmart one year around Christmas.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


Oh my goodness two years already, it hardly seems possible. Happy Birthday Luke!!!!! He sure dies see to be enjoying his new toy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness stay safe out there driving. It looks terrible. Looks very much like it does here. Cold and blustery. Some areas near Buffalo, NY 50 inches of snow.


Buffalo seems to get such blessings frequently. Usually we don't see this type of snowfall until January. It is suppose to be in the 40's and 50's this weekend which will mean melting and possible flooding. There is talk of us getting another 6-12 inches to go on top of the 6-12 inches that has already fallen. Also winds over 30 MPH so drifting is expected tonight. This means I will get up earlier and head out sooner in the morning. I could barely find my exit off of the highway this morning and only drove 35 MPH on the expressway. Stay warm and safe as well. I do like the barn and now see the value of such a long overhang on the side of the barn. I was just saying at work today that the snow would look so much prettier if it would stay off of our vehicles and off of the roadways.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I have just finished a broomstick crochet cowl I started at a workshop at Ally Pally. I need a large button for it and to wash and press it as the yarn is a bit scratchy for me. Then I will post a picture. I have crocheted for many years but never done broomstick before. I found it interesting. Has anyone else done any?


I have never done that but does sound interesting. Will be watching for the photo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Buffalo seems to get such blessings frequently. Usually we don't see this type of snowfall until January. It is suppose to be in the 40's and 50's this weekend which will mean melting and possible flooding. There is talk of us getting another 6-12 inches to go on top of the 6-12 inches that has already fallen. Also winds over 30 MPH so drifting is expected tonight. This means I will get up earlier and head out sooner in the morning. I could barely find my exit off of the highway this morning and only drove 35 MPH on the expressway. Stay warm and safe as well. I do like the barn and now see the value of such a long overhang on the side of the barn. I was just saying at work today that the snow would look so much prettier if it would stay off of our vehicles and off of the roadways.


I love the overhang at times wish it was even wider. I am just glad the farm equipment fits under it. Everything gets plugged in while not in use. Helps the desel motors play nice in the cold. My truck is inside the barn tonight, I left it there after cleaning it. Everyone else will be shoveling out in the morning. 
I was to have gone shopping glad I put it off though, the back roads were not ploughed until maybe not at all. I really don't know. 
I agree if it stayed in the feilds and such.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have an update on DD#2's friend Heather--she fractured both knees and a fibula, but she will mend. Thank you all for your prayers.


♥ Well, worse than I hoped for her, but better than what could have happened. Heather will be back on her feet soon enough. Healing wishes and patience on the way to her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> am I the only one - my video was upside down? we had some snow flurries but that was about it. looks like more snow is coming though. --- sam


I don't know why the video is upside down sometimes. Could be I was holding the iPad up the wrong way. Lots more snow is falling here. Loving it except I had a couple things I was hoping to get planted when I got back from London. Oh well will just plant them differently.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got DH and I an electric blanket last year and loved it. Of course it is one of the collateral damages via Sydney. He's chewed the cord in half. DH is really ticked off by it . Electric blankets for a king size bed are not cheap. Guess I'll start shopping for a new one. Sydney has pretty much quite crawling under our bed so I think it will be safe this year. Stupid dog....LOL.


Electric blankets are nice. Had a wool heat pad on my bed when I lived in northern Ontario, I loved it. Keep me warm without the worry of electrical cords. I need to get one for Kiwi poor sweetie gets cold too easily.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You and your mom were very wise. Not all parents will encourage creativity in their children and then, set back, and let them choose their own outlet. So often they try to impose their wishes and dreams on their children.
> Junek


I figured the way some of my friends parents had them so busy there was no time to be a kid. I did impose my wishes on my kids in my own way. It was to find something you like to do and do it. As long as it is legal. It is hard to watch in the beginning but once they find it things are better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this. Hope the jet lag is over now. Wonderful that you were able to take a nap. Sometime giving in and just sleeping is the best way. Others swear to fighting through and staying on schedule, but I could never do that. Fortunately I didn't have to. Sometimes when I travel I have jet lag the whole time until time to come back, when I have finally adjusted. :wink:


My life feels like jet lag most days with my sleeping habit. I have been told I need to get a regular schedule, I figured I had one. Just not like most people's. I can take a 5 minutes cat nap and be good for hours. When I was in England my scedule was pretty good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We got the new sewing machine set up and tried out all the stitches we could without changing the presser foot (the machine tells you which foot you need!). I'm chuffed. :mrgreen: We will have to get something real done now that we have seen it in action. And it's QUIET. Oh, the joy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We got the new sewing machine set up and tried out all the stitches we could without changing the presser foot (the machine tells you which foot you need!). I'm chuffed. :mrgreen: We will have to get something real done now that we have seen it in action. And it's QUIET. Oh, the joy.


Will be waiting for photos of what you have made.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Remind me what kind you bought --- I'm ready to go up a notch or two in sewing machines...I have a very old one that has 3 presser feet---one for zippers and one for button holes plus the regular one.



Sorlenna said:


> We got the new sewing machine set up and tried out all the stitches we could without changing the presser foot (the machine tells you which foot you need!). I'm chuffed. :mrgreen: We will have to get something real done now that we have seen it in action. And it's QUIET. Oh, the joy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We got the new sewing machine set up and tried out all the stitches we could without changing the presser foot (the machine tells you which foot you need!). I'm chuffed. :mrgreen: We will have to get something real done now that we have seen it in action. And it's QUIET. Oh, the joy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness stay safe out there driving. It looks terrible. Looks very much like it does here. Cold and blustery. Some areas near Buffalo, NY 50 inches of snow.


I can remember snow drifts like that when I was a kid-- Daddy would break a path to the main road with his big ol' John Deere tractor and I rode along one time. Way over my head. Sure glad I don't have to deal with that today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I love your view over the water. The suncatchers are really nice as well. I am looking out over a snow covered landscape so it was nice to see palm trees and the waterway.


Oh, so totally agree with all statements-- esp ones about sun catchers.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Luke!!! He sure looked like one happy two year old. The toy looks like it could entertain for hours.
That is a lot of snow, we still don't have any just the cold and today we didn't have the wind so it was bearable. But only in the twenties.
The pillows are the decorative ones you put on a sofa or chair. It was a crazy day for sure. I carried more pillows!!
Did the shots this afternoon. My feet were hurting so bad the shot was really nothing, except for the right foot, and that one bled a little. She told me to go home and stay off my feet tonight and have followed orders. Did get up once and the right foot really hurts at the injection site. Left foot feels pretty good. Now we see. 
Sam, keep warm and don't go out without a coat. 
And we sure don't want any furnaces to quit right now.
Thanks for all the concern and good wishes. 
Caren, loved your morning coffee. And the pictures of your snow. 
Safe driving for everyone who has to drive in the snow and ice. The ice always scares me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Remind me what kind you bought --- I'm ready to go up a notch or two in sewing machines...I have a very old one that has 3 presser feet---one for zippers and one for button holes plus the regular one.


It's a Brother CS6000i.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Everyone must be busy tonight. Or sleeping. Can hear the wind blowing tonight, it must have come up again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is my pullover in progress -- I am slowly getting there. It needs to be blocked once i have it finished. It is a good stashbuster and fits quite well. 

I hope you like the colors.
I am finding it so unusual to be hearing all the news about the snow and the weather here, while chilly is sunny and nice out. Different for us. It sounds as if you are all really getting a lot of cold weather. Something different for us. 

I am going to the Senior's center here inDuncan tomorrow to knit with the craft group and then we will have lunch there as they have a very good lunch for a good price. I am looking forward to meeting some knitters and craft people.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Your pullover is so pretty, can't wait to see it finished. 
I am so glad you are so happy and settled. 
I don't mind the cold so much since we don't have the snow. This is more like January for us. But we have a warm up coming by the weekend, usually when it gets this cold we have snow. 
Last year our winter was so cold and some snow. But the year before we got over thirty inches in the month of March alone and that sat on top of twenty five inches. That was a tough winter. Because every time the wind would blow we would have a blizzard. But I like the change of seasons.
Have fun tomorrow at the knitting group and lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

life can not get any better than that - electric blanket - jammies and a new mystery. way to go joy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had 40 minute walk around 1 pm. Good thing we went then. Sunny, 64degrees. Took her home and went to library. By the time I headed home all cloudy and grey and colder. I'm under electric blanket. Jammies and a new mystery. Yeah.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had some flurries this afternoon - glad you got the snow and not us - drive carefully - there are a lot of nuts out there. question - why do you go to work so early? --- sam



pacer said:


> Cold and snowy day here as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you definitely will not get lost with that on - love the stripes. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is my pullover in progress -- I am slowly getting there. It needs to be blocked once i have it finished. It is a good stashbuster and fits quite well.
> 
> I hope you like the colors.
> I am finding it so unusual to be hearing all the news about the snow and the weather here, while chilly is sunny and nice out. Different for us. It sounds as if you are all really getting a lot of cold weather. Something different for us.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like wally world - takes over everything. --- sam


They didn't take over our COOP, as I said they were sent back to the city with their tail between their legs, vote was 393 against the amalgamation & 33 for so won't be happening, thank goodness, the hall was packed & we had to stand in line in the howling wind for almost 1/2 hr to get in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know who mentioned buffalo - they are getting snow on top of snow and then some more - I would like to be there just to watch it knowing I didn't need to get out in it. I love lots of snow and I love watching it snow - especially when it is heavy snow with wind and it is whistling around the house - if it was just me that would be fine but I know there are people that need to be out and about so I am hoping we don't get a lot of snow - I always worry when any on the family are out in bad weather. 

it's 15° at almost one in the morning - is to get down to nine or ten - and they are saying 50's over the weekend with rain. that should do away with the snow real fast - don't think we will get any flooding - there isn't that much on the ground even with the inch we are to get tomorrow. the rivers will be high but I don't think they will flood - at least I hope not. almost time for bed - see everyone in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can remember snow drifts like that when I was a kid-- Daddy would break a path to the main road with his big ol' John Deere tractor and I rode along one time. Way over my head. Sure glad I don't have to deal with that today.


One winter the road to my parents farm was blocked for 6 weeks until they could get a Cat in to one it. Had to go t school by skidoo across the lake.

BTW, DH & the neighbor went fishing in a boat 2 weeks ago, we have had so much cold weather that yesterday they went ice fishing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great sweater, Shirley, love the colors.

I'm glad we aren't getting as much snow as some f you. We are cold but at least we can stay on the roads. Travel safe everyone & hope you all keep power & stay warm.
I'm off to bed so I can get back to painting first thing in the morning.
Night all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

My how time flies. First pic is 2 of my nieces who today both graduate from their schools. Nikita is the smaller girl in blue who has now graduated primary school - grade 7 and is off to high school next year. The big girl is Micki and she is graduating high school today.

The 2nd pic isvher mode of transport to her ceremony and formal.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't know why the video is upside down sometimes. Could be I was holding the iPad up the wrong way. Lots more snow is falling here. Loving it except I had a couple things I was hoping to get planted when I got back from London. Oh well will just plant them differently.


It was the right way up when I watched it, maybe because I was watching it on my iPad?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it does seem like two has gotten here much too quickly - we will definitely need a picture of the meerkat - and tell gnephew we need a picture of said meerkat wearing his jacket. please. --- sam


Here you go Sam! He's only about 8 inches tall, but it took me most of the day as I didn't have a pattern and it was trial and error.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


Happy Birthday Luke. He looks like he's enjoying his new toy! Does this go home with him or stay at Grandma's house?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Luke. He looks like he's enjoying his new toy! Does this go home with him or stay at Grandma's house?


No this will stay at his house...I think?! After his birthday last year his mum gave me a load of new toys to keep here, so the same could happen this year! He's having a joint party with his mum (she'll be 28) on Sunday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Cold and snowy day here as well.


Oh my goodness!! That is alot of snow! If we had that amount everything would grind to a halt. We're not good at dealing with even small amounts. Stay safe when you're out driving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one get a helicopter to take them to graduation - very cool - bet she loved it. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> My how time flies. First pic is 2 of my nieces who today both graduate from their schools. Nikita is the smaller girl in blue who has now graduated primary school - grade 7 and is off to high school next year. The big girl is Micki and she is graduating high school today.
> 
> The 2nd pic isvher mode of transport to her ceremony and formal.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning Sam!! It's 9.30am here. Goodness knows what time it is with you. Why aren't you in bed??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and why did I think it was a real meercat - I evidently was not thinking - very cute kate - I think it looks great - even a real meercat would love to wear it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Here you go Sam! He's only about 8 inches tall, but it took me most of the day as I didn't have a pattern and it was trial and error.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - a happy birthday to his mum. --- sam



KateB said:


> No this will stay at his house...I think?! After his birthday last year his mum gave me a load of new toys to keep here, so the same could happen this year! He's having a joint party with his mum (she'll be 28) on Sunday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it so past my bedtime - I should just stay up and take a nap this afternoon - nah - I'm going to bed. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why did I think it was a real meercat - I evidently was not thinking - very cute kate - I think it looks great - even a real meercat would love to wear it. --- sam


Certainly wouldn't have attempted to put a jumper on a real one, I believe they are quite vicious! Sleep well Sam.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> My how time flies. First pic is 2 of my nieces who today both graduate from their schools. Nikita is the smaller girl in blue who has now graduated primary school - grade 7 and is off to high school next year. The big girl is Micki and she is graduating high school today.
> 
> The 2nd pic isvher mode of transport to her ceremony and formal.


What a fantastic way to travel to a party!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> how does one get a helicopter to take them to graduation - very cool - bet she loved it. --- sam


That's soooo impressive! And both girls look lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure what the temp was at 1:30, I do know it was chilly.was up chatting with a friend. I could not see the little tree just a few feet from the deck it was smowing and blowing so hard. No school here today, although the teens were up and ready just the same.


Chilly! :shock: LOL I know your prefer the cold though. We had 26c here today, just lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got DH and I an electric blanket last year and loved it. Of course it is one of the collateral damages via Sydney. He's chewed the cord in half. DH is really ticked off by it . Electric blankets for a king size bed are not cheap. Guess I'll start shopping for a new one. Sydney has pretty much quite crawling under our bed so I think it will be safe this year. Stupid dog....LOL.


 :thumbup: Poor Sydney, LOL Stay warm.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can remember snow drifts like that when I was a kid-- Daddy would break a path to the main road with his big ol' John Deere tractor and I rode along one time. Way over my head. Sure glad I don't have to deal with that today.


I can remember s year where I told my bunch if it snowed three feet over night they could jump off the porch roof. Well it snowed all night while waiting for the bus next morning they were jumping off the roif. There was a one hour delay to clear the roads chains were strapped on the tires, life as normal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was the right way up when I watched it, maybe because I was watching it on my iPad?


It could be, seems we had the same problem last year too. I post from my iPad, might be Mac's see it upright andPC's upside down.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend, where it is -7.2c/19f at 07:14. Not as much snow over night as they were thinking, still snowing though. No school again today, also no sign of plows at all. Jamie has to go out in it for her CNA training today, she will leave extra early and stay in town with DD#2 if the weather gets bad. After last winter she is a bit nervous driving in the snow. 

Today's coffee enjoy. 

Healing energy going out to those indeed of it. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Chilly! :shock: LOL I know your prefer the cold though. We had 26c here today, just lovely.


26c would bea bit warm for me, yes I much prefer it chillier. I am loving the temps here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB, that is a great photo.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, pics of my suncatchers and sunrise (ok, 7am) looking from top patio out to North Stradbroke Island (dark grey shape behind the other island you can see)


Lovely suncatchers and a great view :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> It sounds as if you are all really getting a lot of cold weather. Something different for us.
> 
> I am going to the Senior's center here inDuncan tomorrow to knit with the craft group and then we will have lunch there.


Oh, I envy your weather! We are to warm up tomorrow for at least a few days, be in the 40s day and high 20s night.

Your sweater is a work of art-- very pretty. you will enjoy it and get nice comments.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Cold and snowy day here as well.


That looks dreadful :thumbdown:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They didn't take over our COOP, as I said they were sent back to the city with their tail between their legs, vote was 393 against the amalgamation & 33 for so won't be happening, thank goodness, the hall was packed & we had to stand in line in the howling wind for almost 1/2 hr to get in.


Hooray! Hope they don't try again soon-- what a turnout and lopsided vote!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Here you go Sam! He's only about 8 inches tall, but it took me most of the day as I didn't have a pattern and it was trial and error.


Oh, love it! Just darling. There used to be a TV show in meerkats and DD#1 and I loved it. They have meerkats at DD#1's zoo. They are fun to watch.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great sweater, Shirley, love the colors


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Here you go Sam! He's only about 8 inches tall, but it took me most of the day as I didn't have a pattern and it was trial and error.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Brilliant!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caren* Lovely photos but it looks chilly out there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cold and snowy day here as well.


I'm praying for you to stay safe. And warm!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow----quite impressive. Pretty girls and "sweet" ride!



busyworkerbee said:


> My how time flies. First pic is 2 of my nieces who today both graduate from their schools. Nikita is the smaller girl in blue who has now graduated primary school - grade 7 and is off to high school next year. The big girl is Micki and she is graduating high school today.
> 
> The 2nd pic isvher mode of transport to her ceremony and formal.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I remember that ice storm brrrr it was cold, spent the first few days in a hotel in Syracuse. Then went to my mum's. With her Woodstock and the lake across the road we were set.
> Glad you have heat back again. Mum was without power for more than two hours yesterday. So far it is still on.
> Snow has been steadily falling all day here. Chris's has shoveled three or four times to try to keep up with it.


Every time I see pictures of the NY snow, I think of you. Hope you and yours stay safe and warm. It sounds like south of Buffalo got even more snow!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I figured the way some of my friends parents had them so busy there was no time to be a kid. I did impose my wishes on my kids in my own way. It was to find something you like to do and do it. As long as it is legal. It is hard to watch in the beginning but once they find it things are better.


yes, some parents have their kids in so many organized sports and other supervised things they don't really have fun doing those things. Nothing boys, especially, have more fun with than an unplanned, pick-up game of ball with improvised plates for baseball or imaginary goal posts for football!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We got the new sewing machine set up and tried out all the stitches we could without changing the presser foot (the machine tells you which foot you need!). I'm chuffed. :mrgreen: We will have to get something real done now that we have seen it in action. And it's QUIET. Oh, the joy.


Sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun with the new toy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my pullover in progress -- I am slowly getting there. It needs to be blocked once i have it finished. It is a good stashbuster and fits quite well.
> 
> I hope you like the colors.
> I am finding it so unusual to be hearing all the news about the snow and the weather here, while chilly is sunny and nice out. Different for us. It sounds as if you are all really getting a lot of cold weather. Something different for us.
> ...


Sounds like a fun place. Your sweater will feel good in the damp, chilly weather.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My how time flies. First pic is 2 of my nieces who today both graduate from their schools. Nikita is the smaller girl in blue who has now graduated primary school - grade 7 and is off to high school next year. The big girl is Micki and she is graduating high school today.
> 
> The 2nd pic isvher mode of transport to her ceremony and formal.


The girls are lovely. And yes, that's a unique way to get to graduation.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend, where it is -7.2c/19f at 07:14. Not as much snow over night as they were thinking, still snowing though. No school again today, also no sign of plows at all. Jamie has to go out in it for her CNA training today, she will leave extra early and stay in town with DD#2 if the weather gets bad. After last winter she is a bit nervous driving in the snow.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those indeed of it. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren! Love the pictures and the mug I'm sure you didn't buy. It's 27f here this morning but a bright sunny day. The air is so dry, there's not even frost on windshields.
Praying that DD will be safe driving!
On the other side of the James River from me, the temperature is 18f!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Caren* Lovely photos but it looks chilly out there.


It is chilly but not as cold as yesterday, there is no wind at the moment. It is snowing quite heavy making visibility next to nothing.

Out the window at 8:45am, just now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is chilly but not as cold as yesterday, there is no wind at the moment. It is snowing quite heavy making visibility next to nothing.
> 
> Out the window at 8:45am, just now.


I can only say WOW!! Looks like you'll really be snowed in. It's beautiful IN PICTURES.
Please stay safe.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow - I've been thinking of all you NY'ers as I watch the national weather news...it's cold here, but the few inches of snow we got over the weekend and Monday are all gone -- more to come today if the forecasters are correct. I am determined to go out today, though...have been hibernating with my electric blanket the last couple of days.

Stay nice and warm and careful driving if you have to go out.



NanaCaren said:


> It is chilly but not as cold as yesterday, there is no wind at the moment. It is snowing quite heavy making visibility next to nothing.
> 
> Out the window at 8:45am, just now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> yes, some parents have their kids in so many organized sports and other supervised things they don't really have fun doing those things. Nothing boys, especially, have more fun with than an unplanned, pick-up game of ball with improvised plates for baseball or imaginary goal posts for football!!!
> Junek


Snow Is still falling looks absolutely beautiful, however one can't keep up with it to keep the roads clear. We have plowed and it looks as if we have done nothing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> It is chilly but not as cold as yesterday, there is no wind at the moment. It is snowing quite heavy making visibility next to nothing.
> 
> Out the window at 8:45am, just now.


Ugh! Stay safe!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend, where it is -7.2c/19f at 07:14. Not as much snow over night as they were thinking, still snowing though. No school again today, also no sign of plows at all. Jamie has to go out in it for her CNA training today, she will leave extra early and stay in town with DD#2 if the weather gets bad. After last winter she is a bit nervous driving in the snow.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those indeed of it. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning Caren. Love this mornings mug. I think I could do with one of those. Despite being married to a Yorkshireman for many years there are still bits of their dialect that I struggle with!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow - I've been thinking of all you NY'ers as I watch the national weather news...it's cold here, but the few inches of snow we got over the weekend and Monday are all gone -- more to come today if the forecasters are correct. I am determined to go out today, though...have been hibernating with my electric blanket the last couple of days.
> 
> Stay nice and warm and careful driving if you have to go out.


We are all in for some more snow with the second lot arriving over night. Seeing at least the same amount expected into Friday.

Not heading out today,, Jamie has rescheduled her appt for next week. If I get too chilly I will sit in the hot tub.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Snow Is still falling looks absolutely beautiful, however one can't keep up with it to keep the roads clear. We have plowed and it looks as if we have done nothing.


I thought of all you people with snow as I was outside doing a bit of tidying up in my garden........and picked a rose!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a mild and sunny Surrey.

Caren love the snowy pictures but glad it is not over here.

Had a lovely meeting with one of my WI friends today and we hope to start a Creative Chaos group in the new year.

Off to collect LM from school

Sending healing vibies to those who need them.

A few more photos


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely photos, PurpleFi. What is a Creative Chaos Group?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Love the pictures and the mug I'm sure you didn't buy. It's 27f here this morning but a bright sunny day. The air is so dry, there's not even frost on windshields.
> Praying that DD will be safe driving!
> On the other side of the James River from me, the temperature is 18f!
> Junek


Oh the mug I did buy :-D not much travel at all going on here today apps have been cancelled. DD#1 partner drives plough for one of the counties, he will be getting lots of overtime this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely picture of the bay and beautiful sun catchers.


busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, pics of my suncatchers and sunrise (ok, 7am) looking from top patio out to North Stradbroke Island (dark grey shape behind the other island you can see)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely photos, PurpleFi. What is a Creative Chaos Group?


Not sure yet, we want to push the creative crafts beyond the boundaries. We shall be using freeform knitting, crochet, weaving, sewing, beading, metal and leather work, spinning, weaving and dying andprobably a not more too. I will keep you posted. x


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures, lovely nieces, the maritimes & Caren yours look like Christmas cards. Hope you get to stay inside & safe off the roads.
Well, must get off here & back to painting, talk later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and sunny Surrey.
> 
> Caren love the snowy pictures but glad it is not over here.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon Josephine. Thank you, loving the snow just not the extreme that is happening right now. 
Creative Chaos isounds like fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, lovely nieces, the maritimes & Caren yours look like Christmas cards. Hope you get to stay inside & safe off the roads.
> Well, must get off here & back to painting, talk later.


Yes I get to stay off the roads others are not so lucky. We are told we will have a window of no snow to get out to get supplies if needed. I have someone getting them for me soI won't need to go out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief! Silly question probably but why are your windshield wipers sticking up? Is that something you intentionally do because of the snow? Looks like your car is waving for help....LOL!



pacer said:


> Cold and snowy day here as well.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all!! Well, we here in the middle the of NY State have been very lucky. Bitter cold and wind, but not a flake of snow. Caren, I remember snow like that when I lived in Fulton, it seemed to come in feet instead of inches most of the time. I pity the poor folks in Buffalo - the governor of NY has called out the National Guard to help - they have 4 or more feet and more on the way - could be 8 ft. in some places. We may get a little snow from Lake Erie tomorrow but it'll only be an inch or two. Hopefully, the storm will be gone by Saturday; the girls and I are supposed to go wine tasting around Keuka Lake.

Lili has an ear infection, but it hasn't slowed her down much. Took her to the doctor yesterday and they gave her an antibiotic, so that should clear up in a couple of days. Her new favorite movies are the "Toy Story" ones, at least it's a change from "Frozen" and "Tinkerbell". She's watching one now and playing with other toys in front of the TV. I need to convince her that it is nap time - she needs to sleep before lunch.

Saying prayers for all who are injured or ill. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just love this Shirley. I just got from Amazon the Knitting for Dummies book because it had a scarf pattern in it that I wanted. Low and behold it also has instructions for measuring to make your own sweater similar to how you instructed so I MAY give it a try this winter. Not until after Christmas though.


Designer1234 said:


> Here is my pullover in progress -- I am slowly getting there. It needs to be blocked once i have it finished. It is a good stashbuster and fits quite well.
> 
> I hope you like the colors.
> I am finding it so unusual to be hearing all the news about the snow and the weather here, while chilly is sunny and nice out. Different for us. It sounds as if you are all really getting a lot of cold weather. Something different for us.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, like you....would LOVE to be able to watch snowing like so many are getting....just thankful we don't get it and that I don't have to get out in anything like so many are getting. Asking for traveling mercies for so many of you that do have to travel in such conditions. I would be terrified.


thewren said:


> don't know who mentioned buffalo - they are getting snow on top of snow and then some more - I would like to be there just to watch it knowing I didn't need to get out in it. I love lots of snow and I love watching it snow - especially when it is heavy snow with wind and it is whistling around the house - if it was just me that would be fine but I know there are people that need to be out and about so I am hoping we don't get a lot of snow - I always worry when any on the family are out in bad weather.
> 
> it's 15° at almost one in the morning - is to get down to nine or ten - and they are saying 50's over the weekend with rain. that should do away with the snow real fast - don't think we will get any flooding - there isn't that much on the ground even with the inch we are to get tomorrow. the rivers will be high but I don't think they will flood - at least I hope not. almost time for bed - see everyone in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! Happy birthday to Luke.


KateB said:


> Here you go Sam! He's only about 8 inches tall, but it took me most of the day as I didn't have a pattern and it was trial and error.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my pullover in progress -- I am slowly getting there. It needs to be blocked once i have it finished. It is a good stashbuster and fits quite well.
> 
> I hope you like the colors.
> I am finding it so unusual to be hearing all the news about the snow and the weather here, while chilly is sunny and nice out. Different for us. It sounds as if you are all really getting a lot of cold weather. Something different for us.
> ...


I love the sweater! Enjoy your time at the senior center.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful picture Caren but brrrr....it actually made me shiver! Saw on the news pictures of I-90 (I think I remember correctly) that was closed....unbelievably deep snow.....so glad I don't have to deal with that. Pretty to look at but Brrrrrrr.


NanaCaren said:


> It is chilly but not as cold as yesterday, there is no wind at the moment. It is snowing quite heavy making visibility next to nothing.
> 
> Out the window at 8:45am, just now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> My how time flies. First pic is 2 of my nieces who today both graduate from their schools. Nikita is the smaller girl in blue who has now graduated primary school - grade 7 and is off to high school next year. The big girl is Micki and she is graduating high school today.
> 
> The 2nd pic isvher mode of transport to her ceremony and formal.


Congratulations to both girls. That's some special transportation!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why did I think it was a real meercat - I evidently was not thinking - very cute kate - I think it looks great - even a real meercat would love to wear it. --- sam


Sam, you are not alone in thinking it was a real meercat! You did a great job Kate! I think your nephew will love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend, where it is -7.2c/19f at 07:14. Not as much snow over night as they were thinking, still snowing though. No school again today, also no sign of plows at all. Jamie has to go out in it for her CNA training today, she will leave extra early and stay in town with DD#2 if the weather gets bad. After last winter she is a bit nervous driving in the snow.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those indeed of it. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning Caren! I haven't peeked out yet but the news says it's about 19F this morning. Cloudy. Thanks for the coffee. Safe travels for Jamie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hooray! Hope they don't try again soon-- what a turnout and lopsided vote!


I agree!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to the grocery store.....ya know I used to love to go grocery shopping but just hate doing it now. Can't believe how expensive it is now days for so little....especially meat. Oh well, will just deal with it and get it done. Boy I've been grumpy and complaining....should be thankful to be able to do grocery shopping when so many can't. Shame on me! Need an attitude adjustment. Will work on that. 

Have 8 rows to go on the fair isle cowl. Will post a finished picture when done. DD's boyfriend asked me if I'd knit him a brown scarf...said he'd pay me. I told him no need to pay and I already have the yarn needed. It is nice to be appreciated for my knitting though not nearly as prolific as many of you folks nor as good. Certainly is fun though. 

Okay, here I go catering again instead of getting shopping done. Will TTYL.
Save travels for all along with blessings and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good grief! Silly question probably but why are your windshield wipers sticking up? Is that something you intentionally do because of the snow? Looks like your car is waving for help....LOL!


It's to keep the wipers from freezing to the windshield.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful picture Caren but brrrr....it actually made me shiver! Saw on the news pictures of I-90 (I think I remember correctly) that was closed....unbelievably deep snow.....so glad I don't have to deal with that. Pretty to look at but Brrrrrrr.


You are correct that it's I-90. On last nights news there was a sports team stranded on it along with many others. I think it was a school team. Hope all are quickly and safely rescued.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lovely sunny day here-- I walked to breakfast-- gotta 
'get back on the horse that threw you" sort of thing. It was only 25F so even felt good.

A friend who loves dogs sent me this one and it is darling.
I wonder how many takes it took to have this video perfect


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, clever commercial.
Luke, Happy, Happy 2nd birthday.
Sky looks black to west. Going to get dressed and take a drive to look around. Yesterday was not fun. FM, colitis and rotator cuff all acting up. Hope today better. 
Snow looks Curried & Ives. But I would hate living in it. Ill take my snow as icing on the Sierras.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We are all in for some more snow with the second lot arriving over night. Seeing at least the same amount expected into Friday.
> 
> Not heading out today,, Jamie has rescheduled her appt for next week. If I get too chilly I will sit in the hot tub.


I'm glad Jamie could reschedule her appointment! The hot tub sounds good with the cold and snow!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and sunny Surrey.
> 
> Caren love the snowy pictures but glad it is not over here.
> 
> ...


Love the pictures , especially the colorful lobster!
One of our neighboring cities, Norfolk, has a mermaids as their symbol. Various venues have their own and often decorated.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just love this Shirley. I just got from Amazon the Knitting for Dummies book because it had a scarf pattern in it that I wanted. Low and behold it also has instructions for measuring to make your own sweater similar to how you instructed so I MAY give it a try this winter. Not until after Christmas though.


I bought a sweater workshop book several years ago that has instructions on making sweaters in any size with any size yarn. They're bottom up with no seams. I love it...I never can decently seam sweaters I've made at least a half dozen using the instructions. I hope you like your instructions as much as I do mine!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos, PurpleFi. I love the night one :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma, I loved the video. Very clever.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma. That is a very clever advert. It did enjoy it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello all from a sunny but cold Upstate NY. Went for my bagel and coffee time with a dear friend, although we just did show and tell instead of knitting. Always enjoy my visits with this special friend.

Just 15min. - 1/2 hr. from here it is 4 - 5 ft of snow and people have died. So sad. Normally we are part of the snow belt right where I live but we missed it this time. I must get on regular KP as I heard someone has posted photos of near here.

Just to show you my area and what we got I will show some photos. One is a video of something I absolutely love. It is a huge flock of migrating birds that always visit my tree out back. As I pulled in the driveway I was surrounded by all these birds on their way to our tree. First is a still photo that I thought was lovely the way the shadows and sun played on the tree and shows the snow. Second is next day with the birds. They feed on the tree but are very skittish. Tried to photograph them before but they take off when they see me so I thought I could get them on video taking off. Hope you can pull it up. Well, it won't even post with the video so I will post the video separately on a 2nd post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't seem to be able to post the video. Perhaps it is too long and therefore too many bytes  It really was special. Just imagine the tree above covered with birds that are as numerous as the leaves and they were also on the ground all under the tree. If they come again I will try and do a shorter video.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma. So beautiful but deadly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but they are cute. --- sam



KateB said:


> Certainly wouldn't have attempted to put a jumper on a real one, I believe they are quite vicious! Sleep well Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was no big deal caren - I was just curious if I was the only one. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It could be, seems we had the same problem last year too. I post from my iPad, might be Mac's see it upright andPC's upside down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly is more snow than we got - and I don't think we have quite that much ice hanging from the eaves. we had snow this morning - didn't amount to much - 33° and midday today. I did make it over for breakfast but no further - I do breathe better in cool air - but not frigid like it has been. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very snowy Great Bend, where it is -7.2c/19f at 07:14. Not as much snow over night as they were thinking, still snowing though. No school again today, also no sign of plows at all. Jamie has to go out in it for her CNA training today, she will leave extra early and stay in town with DD#2 if the weather gets bad. After last winter she is a bit nervous driving in the snow.
> 
> Today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> Healing energy going out to those indeed of it. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here you go Sam! He's only about 8 inches tall, but it took me most of the day as I didn't have a pattern and it was trial and error.


Cute. Now he will be nice and warm


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> how does one get a helicopter to take them to graduation - very cool - bet she loved it. --- sam


Short trip too, pick up in carpark of primary schooo across from house then land in park across from high school that is about 1km from home. That was the plan I heard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is truly nothing quite like sitting in a hot tub if it is snowing - getting snowed on - the hot and cold - a great experience. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> We are all in for some more snow with the second lot arriving over night. Seeing at least the same amount expected into Friday.
> 
> Not heading out today,, Jamie has rescheduled her appt for next week. If I get too chilly I will sit in the hot tub.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, love it! Just darling. There used to be a TV show in meerkats and DD#1 and I loved it. They have meerkats at DD#1's zoo. They are fun to watch.


Meerkat Manor comes onto foxtel over here each season


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have to love the lobster. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a mild and sunny Surrey.
> 
> Caren love the snowy pictures but glad it is not over here.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you never lived where there is snow? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, like you....would LOVE to be able to watch snowing like so many are getting....just thankful we don't get it and that I don't have to get out in anything like so many are getting. Asking for traveling mercies for so many of you that do have to travel in such conditions. I would be terrified.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is chilly but not as cold as yesterday, there is no wind at the moment. It is snowing quite heavy making visibility next to nothing.
> 
> Out the window at 8:45am, just now.


Boy, that lokks frigid, but beautiful. Take care when out in it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few years ago there was a Toyota video of the same kind - I forget how many tries before they got it perfect - it was a great video. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Lovely sunny day here-- I walked to breakfast-- gotta
> 'get back on the horse that threw you" sort of thing. It was only 25F so even felt good.
> 
> A friend who loves dogs sent me this one and it is darling.
> I wonder how many takes it took to have this video perfect


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't seem to be able to post the video. Perhaps it is too long and therefore too many bytes  It really was special. Just imagine the tree above covered with birds that are as numerous as the leaves and they were also on the ground all under the tree. If they come again I will try and do a shorter video.


If I remember, will do similiar pics of cockatoo flocks that we get in summer just before rain.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


Yipee clap clap clap
Glad you have a diagnosis at last,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good morning from a sunny SE Queensland where it is sunny and humid. Humidity makes it feel much hotter than it is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vaguely remember as a toddler (3 or 4) living in Pennsylvania but when I say vaguely it is more a remembrance having been told. Don't think I really remember it for myself. Deepest snow I've seen has been 6-8 inches.


thewren said:


> have you never lived where there is snow? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news Joy! I know you are relieved.


sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, clever commercial.
> Luke, Happy, Happy 2nd birthday.
> Sky looks black to west. Going to get dressed and take a drive to look around. Yesterday was not fun. FM, colitis and rotator cuff all acting up. Hope today better.
> Snow looks Curried & Ives. But I would hate living in it. Ill take my snow as icing on the Sierras.


Sending you gentle healing hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


Great news!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, so glad you finally know what you are dealing with and can get something to help :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> If I remember, will do similiar pics of cockatoo flocks that we get in summer just before rain.


I would love that.

Been gone most of the day again today. After my morning outing it was time to go to the grocery store and then to get my hair done. I think this stylist is the best I have ever had. Just love my hair when he does it. Used to always come home and restyle my hair but never once since this man has been doing it. He is fantastic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I did the shrimp spaghetti squash recipe and loved it. I got the shrimp used for shrimp cocktail and just put them in at the very end so they didn't get rubbery at all. Just heated through but not cooked a long time. It was so good. Today for variety I added some olive oil and more garlic and Thai basil. Really enjoyed it. I added lots of red pepper (sweet) to the sauce also.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


Brilliant news! So pleased for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Brilliant news! So pleased for you.


I agree, you must be so relieved.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just 15min. - 1/2 hr. from here it is 4 - 5 ft of snow and people have died. So sad.
> 
> Your current batch is my type of snow--not much, just enough to be pretty.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


Wow and more wow-- so happy for you that it is minor and workable. Get better fast!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello all from a sunny but cold Upstate NY. Went for my bagel and coffee time with a dear friend, although we just did show and tell instead of knitting. Always enjoy my visits with this special friend.
> 
> Just 15min. - 1/2 hr. from here it is 4 - 5 ft of snow and people have died. So sad. Normally we are part of the snow belt right where I live but we missed it this time. I must get on regular KP as I heard someone has posted photos of near here.
> 
> Just to show you my area and what we got I will show some photos. One is a video of something I absolutely love. It is a huge flock of migrating birds that always visit my tree out back. As I pulled in the driveway I was surrounded by all these birds on their way to our tree. First is a still photo that I thought was lovely the way the shadows and sun played on the tree and shows the snow. Second is next day with the birds. They feed on the tree but are very skittish. Tried to photograph them before but they take off when they see me so I thought I could get them on video taking off. Hope you can pull it up. Well, it won't even post with the video so I will post the video separately on a 2nd post.


Beautiful picture! I love the autumn colours of the tree against the blue sky. Belies how cold I bet it really is. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> we had some flurries this afternoon - glad you got the snow and not us - drive carefully - there are a lot of nuts out there. question - why do you go to work so early? --- sam


Part of the week we start at 5 AM and at the end of the week I start at 4 AM which means I have to be at work at least 10 minutes before that so I can put away my personal belongings and get ready to work. I usually have my knitting bag for break time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


Glad you got a diagnosis at last. Hope the Rx will help and keep the symptoms under control.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good grief! Silly question probably but why are your windshield wipers sticking up? Is that something you intentionally do because of the snow? Looks like your car is waving for help....LOL!


Wipers were intentionally left up when I got to work so that they would not freeze to the window and it makes it easier to clean the window when I get off from work. Then I put them down after cleaning the car as I would not drive with them up. Many of us do this for that reason.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> that certainly is more snow than we got - and I don't think we have quite that much ice hanging from the eaves. we had snow this morning - didn't amount to much - 33° and midday today. I did make it over for breakfast but no further - I do breathe better in cool air - but not frigid like it has been. --- sam


Have you ever looked at the sporting good stores for a special cover to put over your nose and mouth while out in the bitter cold air. My son bought one last year and loves it. I think he got it at Dick's Sporting goods and might have been in the ski gear area. It is relatively thin and I think it might velcro but the air does not get through it. It might be handy to use during the winter even walking over to Heidi's. How was your soup that I gifted you?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


So glad for a milder diagnosis than what was feared. I hope you will be on the mend soon and enjoying more of life.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning from a sunny SE Queensland where it is sunny and humid. Humidity makes it feel much hotter than it is.


I can feel the warmth of your air. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We got the turkey for Thanksgiving today, and DD and I did laundry. Supper's on the stove--still no snow here. 

Desert Joy, so happy to hear you have a diagnosis and seems manageable! Here's to healing!

I think I am going to frog the hat I started--the pattern doesn't want to play nice with the yarn, or something--anyway, I don't like it. I'll start over!

Not much else happening around here, and I still haven't gotten to the sewing machine yet. :roll: But I do have a small quilt out that I can baste and then try it out. 

Hope all are well, and as always, hugs & blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...Your snow pictures look like what we have experienced the past few days. We are forcasted to have a few days in the 40's and possibly 50 degree F this weekend and possible ice storms as well. Our snow would probably melt off and possibly cause some flooding in some locations.

Sounds like I might be working all weekend. I should find out tomorrow. Depending on the weather, that would mean getting up super early so I can drive slow if icy.

Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just read an update on Bella's condition. She has finally been moved out of intensive care and put in a regular care unit of the hospital. Originally she was to be in ICU for 24-48 hours. She has been in ICU for a full 7 days. She is off of the high flow oxygen and on wall oxygen. There is still concern with her having ileus and how painful that is for her. She has some black output similar to a newborn baby which they are concerned about. Some of the tubes and wires are now off of her, but still hooked up to quite a bit of equipment for monitoring and caring for her little body.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


Wonderful news, Joy. Hope this works!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning from a sunny SE Queensland where it is sunny and humid. Humidity makes it feel much hotter than it is.


Beautiful...Love seeing this while we're shivering with the cold!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...Your snow pictures look like what we have experienced the past few days. We are forcasted to have a few days in the 40's and possibly 50 degree F this weekend and possible ice storms as well. Our snow would probably melt off and possibly cause some flooding in some locations.
> 
> Sounds like I might be working all weekend. I should find out tomorrow. Depending on the weather, that would mean getting up super early so I can drive slow if icy.
> 
> Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


Please tell Matthew his cats are lovely!! He's so talented and keeps getting better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read an update on Bella's condition. She has finally been moved out of intensive care and put in a regular care unit of the hospital. Originally she was to be in ICU for 24-48 hours. She has been in ICU for a full 7 days. She is off of the high flow oxygen and on wall oxygen. There is still concern with her having ileus and how painful that is for her. She has some black output similar to a newborn baby which they are concerned about. Some of the tubes and wires are now off of her, but still hooked up to quite a bit of equipment for monitoring and caring for her little body.


I'm still keeping her in my prayers.
Please be careful driving. I worry about you out on the streets so early in the bad weather.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I bought a sweater workshop book several years ago that has instructions on making sweaters in any size with any size yarn. They're bottom up with no seams. I love it...I never can decently seam sweaters I've made at least a half dozen using the instructions. I hope you like your instructions as much as I do mine!
> Junek


What is the name of your book please June


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mathew, your drawings are excellent.
Bella and family continue to be in my prayers as do all in need.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


So glad you have an answer and a plan of help!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Prayers and healing energies for all in need.

We have no snow but wind and cold temps!!! The flu is going thru the school 8 kids out today. May not sound like much but when you only have 103 its a lot.

Kidney Dr says kidney cysts are normal most of the population has them just don't know it not causing pain so on to next tests next week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Mathew, your drawings are excellent.
> Bella and family continue to be in my prayers as do all in need.


Ditto!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GREAT pictures Matthew. The bottom right one makes me think of my cat Alfred. I WILL get you some pictures of my shepherd Sydney. I haven't forgotten. I'm not in a rush bu don't want you to think I've forgotten.


pacer said:


> Caren...Your snow pictures look like what we have experienced the past few days. We are forcasted to have a few days in the 40's and possibly 50 degree F this weekend and possible ice storms as well. Our snow would probably melt off and possibly cause some flooding in some locations.
> 
> Sounds like I might be working all weekend. I should find out tomorrow. Depending on the weather, that would mean getting up super early so I can drive slow if icy.
> 
> Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary - Matthew's cat drawings are wonderful...I'd sure like some cards with those. Please continue to be careful on the roads - you have a lot more snow than we do.

Sassafrass - so glad you got a diagnosis that includes a treatment -- hope it all clears up for you.

Pup lover - hope you get a diagnosis soon.

For anyone interested - Saturday, Nov. 29 is designated as Small Business day - I plan on hanging out at my LYS in Mt. Prospect, IL for the day. Anyone local TP members want to join me?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Matthew, the cats are just great! I want to pet and hold them.

Had other things for comments but train left station w/o me-- that's a joke-- I forgot what I meant to say.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary - Matthew's cat drawings are wonderful...I'd sure like some cards with those. Please continue to be careful on the roads - you have a lot more snow than we do.
> 
> Sassafrass - so glad you got a diagnosis that includes a treatment -- hope it all clears up for you.
> 
> ...


I am going to try to make cards with all 4 cats on one card if it works. I wasn't sure the 3 French bulldogs could fit into one card and that one turned out awesome so now I will try with this drawing. I think he did fantastic. The top right one is bothering him as it wasn't looking like the photo so we talked about it and he made some adjustments. Now to see what the owner of the cats thinks.

I made the Lebanese Salad tonight for a potluck at work tomorrow. I figured there was going to be enough food that sits heavy on the stomach so I offered to make this salad. I know some ladies who will be delighted to give it a try. Thanks for the Za'tar.

Driving to work is easier in some ways as there is significantly less traffic, but roads can be slippery as a result of that. I guess not too many people like getting out as early as I do in the morning. We certainly do have quite a bit of snow for this early in the "winter" season. It should melt off this weekend though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers and healing energies for all in need.
> 
> We have no snow but wind and cold temps!!! The flu is going thru the school 8 kids out today. May not sound like much but when you only have 103 its a lot.
> 
> Kidney Dr says kidney cysts are normal most of the population has them just don't know it not causing pain so on to next tests next week.


Continuing to keep you and DH in my prayers. I hope you will have a nice holiday season.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow and more wow-- so happy for you that it is minor and workable. Get better fast!


Sassafras, so glad you now know what is causing all your problems and that there is medication for it. Wishing you fast healing!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


Wonderful drawings, Matthew!!!

Our local news tonight (also national) had pics of the incredible snow in the Buffalo area. It is beyond belief! Hope if any of you are in it, you are safe and warm.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Sassafras, so glad you now know what is causing all your problems and that there is medication for it. Wishing you fast healing!


Same from me and Puplover I hope they get to bottom of the pain.always a worry. I saw a the major networks pictures of all the snow some of you getting. We are going to be forty by the weekend so that will be nice and I hope the snow stays away so my family can all make to our home for thanksgiving. This weather is a little unpredictable. Went out for awhile this afternoon, had to go get the pads put on the inserts for my shoes and the yarn store was pretty close so went in and picked up some yarn. Now I have to get started.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the finished cat drawing. What talent!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> you definitely will not get lost with that on - love the stripes. --- sam


Right Sam -- they will see me coming a mile away.

I went to the Seniors group today -- it was the craft session and most were knitting and crocheting. I was working on my pullover and they asked me if I would teach one! so It looks as if I will. Also there were two quilters there who were interested in the art quilts so I might take a couple over one of these weeks. I found them friendly and beautiful knitters. They knit for the 'store' there and also do their own thing - I hope to do one week for them and one week for me and that way I can' accomplish a lot. They use specific patterns but I am going to knit some of my scarves and see what they say.

It is interesting but there are so many more knitters who want to branch out than there used to be. When I started quilting there were very few art quilters and now there are hundreds. Lots of kits and lots of different people doing it.

Same with knitting. I find that there is more interest in doing different things and trying different methods. I am glad because it has given me so much pleasure over the years doing one of a kind things.

I will definitely be going back. Pat met me for lunch and we ate at the Senior's center -- It was a nice day.

With the major storm that is happening all over the Prairies and eastern Canada and the States, I have to admit it is nice to be here. Sunny days, cool (need a sweater under my coat) but so nice -- More sun than usual for this time of the year. I love it here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just read our most recent storm warning and it forcasts another 6 - 12 inches of snow from this evening to Friday 7 AM. Still calling for a warm weekend though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning from a sunny SE Queensland where it is sunny and humid. Humidity makes it feel much hotter than it is.


Beautiful view!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...Your snow pictures look like what we have experienced the past few days. We are forcasted to have a few days in the 40's and possibly 50 degree F this weekend and possible ice storms as well. Our snow would probably melt off and possibly cause some flooding in some locations.
> 
> Sounds like I might be working all weekend. I should find out tomorrow. Depending on the weather, that would mean getting up super early so I can drive slow if icy.
> 
> Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


Stay safe on the roads. Matthew's cats are so lifelike! He's done another great job!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just read an update on Bella's condition. She has finally been moved out of intensive care and put in a regular care unit of the hospital. Originally she was to be in ICU for 24-48 hours. She has been in ICU for a full 7 days. She is off of the high flow oxygen and on wall oxygen. There is still concern with her having ileus and how painful that is for her. She has some black output similar to a newborn baby which they are concerned about. Some of the tubes and wires are now off of her, but still hooked up to quite a bit of equipment for monitoring and caring for her little body.


Continued prayers for Bella and her family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, good to hear Bella is improving.
Desert Joy, I'm glad you finally have a diagnosis that is treatable.
I saw the incredible snow in New York state, beyond amazing. People will sure have to shovel their roofs.
I'm beat again tonight,we painted from 9 am until 7pm but got 2 coats on the 2 bedrooms & many more holes fixed. They had nailed towel racks all over the laundry room, one attached with spikes! The more I find the more I think some people should not be alloewed to have a nice house
Safe travels for those with the nasty weather.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, good to hear Bella is improving.
> Desert Joy, I'm glad you finally have a diagnosis that is treatable.
> I saw the incredible snow in New York state, beyond amazing. People will sure have to shovel their roofs.
> I'm beat again tonight,we painted from 9 am until 7pm but got 2 coats on the 2 bedrooms & many more holes fixed. They had nailed towel racks all over the laundry room, one attached with spikes! The more I find the more I think some people should not be alloewed to have a nice house
> Safe travels for those with the nasty weather.


I hope all this work you are going to is for you to enjoy in the end. You have been working so hard.
Shirley so glad you had a fun day.i stopped by one of the yarn stores here, I guess there is a really nice one downtown but this one is handy and they are so welcoming. They hold open knitting all day Friday into the evening and they have all these chairs in a corner for anyone to come in any day and just sit and crochet or knit and get help. So if I do happen to get every Friday off and we stay home from the lake now and then I will definitely go once in awhile. I still have so much to learn about knitting. 
Found the softest color of pink yarn today and started a cowl for a girl I have become good friends with at work. She is a breast cancer survivor and I thought she might enjoy it.it is working up so nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> > It is cold and windy here also. No snow which is fine but the wind is awful and the cold temps. Don't help one bit.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

limited email- might run out soon. In Christchurch today and spent it walking around the city centre. Real eye opener as to some idea of what it must have been like after the earthquake. Around 70% Of the buildings in the centre have been or will be demolished as a result of the quakes. Bare blocks, clearly ruined buildings and those which look OK but are not as they are behind fences etc. will post photos once I get back. Like Purple I will post most once I get back. 
To the North Island tomorrow and meet David and the last ten days are with him which will be lovely


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


Very worrying for you all but a very important role


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


How can he be two already? He sure looks like he is enjoying his present.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he live on his boat? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning from a sunny SE Queensland where it is sunny and humid. Humidity makes it feel much hotter than it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good - lucky man having you to cook for him like that. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I did the shrimp spaghetti squash recipe and loved it. I got the shrimp used for shrimp cocktail and just put them in at the very end so they didn't get rubbery at all. Just heated through but not cooked a long time. It was so good. Today for variety I added some olive oil and more garlic and Thai basil. Really enjoyed it. I added lots of red pepper (sweet) to the sauce also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's indecent - way too early to have to begin work - I'm not sure my eyes would be all the way open. --- sam



pacer said:


> Part of the week we start at 5 AM and at the end of the week I start at 4 AM which means I have to be at work at least 10 minutes before that so I can put away my personal belongings and get ready to work. I usually have my knitting bag for break time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - I finished the potato soup tonight. --- sam



pacer said:


> Have you ever looked at the sporting good stores for a special cover to put over your nose and mouth while out in the bitter cold air. My son bought one last year and loves it. I think he got it at Dick's Sporting goods and might have been in the ski gear area. It is relatively thin and I think it might velcro but the air does not get through it. It might be handy to use during the winter even walking over to Heidi's. How was your soup that I gifted you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nicely done matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Caren...Your snow pictures look like what we have experienced the past few days. We are forcasted to have a few days in the 40's and possibly 50 degree F this weekend and possible ice storms as well. Our snow would probably melt off and possibly cause some flooding in some locations.
> 
> Sounds like I might be working all weekend. I should find out tomorrow. Depending on the weather, that would mean getting up super early so I can drive slow if icy.
> 
> Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming continuously to surround her little body and get it healed quickly. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just read an update on Bella's condition. She has finally been moved out of intensive care and put in a regular care unit of the hospital. Originally she was to be in ICU for 24-48 hours. She has been in ICU for a full 7 days. She is off of the high flow oxygen and on wall oxygen. There is still concern with her having ileus and how painful that is for her. She has some black output similar to a newborn baby which they are concerned about. Some of the tubes and wires are now off of her, but still hooked up to quite a bit of equipment for monitoring and caring for her little body.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now it is time for bed - I need to start going to be earlier. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


That is such good news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning from a sunny SE Queensland where it is sunny and humid. Humidity makes it feel much hotter than it is.


 :thumbup: Looks idyllic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, lovely drawings. Matthew is brillant :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Caren...Your snow pictures look like what we have experienced the past few days. We are forcasted to have a few days in the 40's and possibly 50 degree F this weekend and possible ice storms as well. Our snow would probably melt off and possibly cause some flooding in some locations.
> 
> Sounds like I might be working all weekend. I should find out tomorrow. Depending on the weather, that would mean getting up super early so I can drive slow if icy.
> 
> Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


Wonderful drawings Matthew! I think the way they are each set off in a frame works well. Such a talent!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just read an update on Bella's condition. She has finally been moved out of intensive care and put in a regular care unit of the hospital. Originally she was to be in ICU for 24-48 hours. She has been in ICU for a full 7 days. She is off of the high flow oxygen and on wall oxygen. There is still concern with her having ileus and how painful that is for her. She has some black output similar to a newborn baby which they are concerned about. Some of the tubes and wires are now off of her, but still hooked up to quite a bit of equipment for monitoring and caring for her little body.


Thank you for that update. I hope she continues to make progress and the doctors can sort out that ileus. Sending lots of healing thoughts her way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Continued prayers for Bella and her family.


and from me too....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sugar, that is very cool. She gets sweeter by the day :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Driving to work is easier in some ways as there is significantly less traffic, but roads can be slippery as a result of that. I guess not too many people like getting out as early as I do in the morning. We certainly do have quite a bit of snow for this early in the "winter" season. It should melt off this weekend though.[/quote]

And there are fewer of the idiots on the roads at that time!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


Wow! She'll have lots of fun with that. Looks like she's enjoying it already!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi -- just found out that my nephew and his National Guard group from Minnesota (Minneapolis area) will be heading to Africa to help transportation and security of medical supplies and teams who are caring for Ebola patients. He is a great guy with teen-aged children so it's going to be a tough assignment for the entire family. Please keep them in your prayers if you can.


Gosh that could be tough and pretty scary. I hope they stay safe and healthy.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm all wrapped up in my kap afghan - my house is cool. 17° midday temperature with a wind chill of 1 - very windy - 15-29mph, I had a doctors appointment - called and rescheduled for next week - I just did not want to go ourdoors. next door left blanco out right before I went to bed last night - I was still dressed when blanco barked to be left in - usually when they leave the dog out like that they go back in the house - sit on the couch and fall asleep - so I wrapped myself in an afghan and walked across and let him in. I could hardly breathe on the way back - so I have been staying pretty close to home.
> 
> even hickory is cold - she is on the bed asleep wrapped up in another afghan. lol
> 
> need to start reading. --- sam


Keep warm Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I firmly believe anything below 80° is too cold. --- sam


 :thumbup: Hear hear. Me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://kstp.com/news/stories/S3621656.shtml?cat=1
> 
> I just reread the news article and it appears that the assignment will be for 6 months. I'm hoping that the outbreak is under more control by the time the troops head over there in early 2015.


Gosh, I hope so too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> As promised, pics of my suncatchers and sunrise (ok, 7am) looking from top patio out to North Stradbroke Island (dark grey shape behind the other island you can see)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just managing to get on here now, had a busy day! It was Luke's second birthday today (where have 2 years gone?) so we went round to give him his present (an anorak & hat for the winter weather, and a car racing toy) and then in the afternoon I was knitting a jacket for my Gnephew's toy meerkat! He thought it looked cold so asked his Gran to knit him a jacket, and as she doesn't knit I got the job!
> I have been reading, but I'm finding that with taking notes for the summary I'm not so inclined to post replies too! Anyhow good vibes to all who need them and I am still keeping everyone in my thoughts even if I am not posting so often.


Oh my, it doesnt seem long ago that you were posting photos of him i his pram with matching dummy. LOL. Happy 2nd birthday Luke.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a nice evening with LM yesterday, made her doll a skirt and nearly finished a jumper for her when I got home.

My cold is still hanging around but that gives me a good excuse to to get on with some WI stuff and knitting today.

Matthew, your cats are gorgeous I am sure I can hear then purring. Little Serena looks so happy in her swing.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

More photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Belated happy birthday Luke xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Cold and snowy day here as well.


 :shock: :shock: Brrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 42 bedtime for me.

Has Julie posted? I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


That looks great & she really seems to be enjoying it!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, have not posted for awhile but have been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, my thoughts and and positive vibes to all that are ill or grieving and gentle ((((hugs))))). I have been very busy knitting, I seem to have become the main knitter for customers of our lys who either can't knit or prefer someone else to do it for them, my own knitting has been put on back burner at the moment but so far I have managed to accrue a little nest egg of nearly £100 pounds, that includes several garments that I have knitted in the past that they have kindly agreed to sell for me for a small commission. I am also going to do some craft stalls with them sharing the cost of travel and stall fees. Please stay safe and warm all of you that are experiencing the cold and snow, hugs to all, lyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Page 42 bedtime for me.
> 
> Has Julie posted? I hope she is doing ok.


Bother! I just lost a whole reply into the ether. I have been a bit down Cathy. Not feeling much like talking here- Although I have got my exercycle built with a little help from my brother- but I am having to watch I don't overdo it. I need to prepare for the next round at the Tribunal- but I don't want to sink to Lupe's level- at times it feels that my brother's advice to just walk away from the whole situation may be the best. 
I love Serena's new 'gym' she looks really happy in her swing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have not posted for awhile but have been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, my thoughts and and positive vibes to all that are ill or grieving and gentle ((((hugs))))). I have been very busy knitting, I seem to have become the main knitter for customers of our lys who either can't knit or prefer someone else to do it for them, my own knitting has been put on back burner at the moment but so far I have managed to accrue a little nest egg of nearly £100 pounds, that includes several garments that I have knitted in the past that they have kindly agreed to sell for me for a small commission. I am also going to do some craft stalls with them sharing the cost of travel and stall fees. Please stay safe and warm all of you that are experiencing the cold and snow, hugs to all, lyn


goodness £100 is not to be sniffed at- well done you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have not posted for awhile but have been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, my thoughts and and positive vibes to all that are ill or grieving and gentle ((((hugs))))). I have been very busy knitting, I seem to have become the main knitter for customers of our lys who either can't knit or prefer someone else to do it for them, my own knitting has been put on back burner at the moment but so far I have managed to accrue a little nest egg of nearly £100 pounds, that includes several garments that I have knitted in the past that they have kindly agreed to sell for me for a small commission. I am also going to do some craft stalls with them sharing the cost of travel and stall fees. Please stay safe and warm all of you that are experiencing the cold and snow, hugs to all, lyn


Ji Melyn, well done on the knitting for money front. Good for you. I would love to do it but just don't have the time.
:lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good - I hope they like it. I made Linda's Greek salad that she had at the KAP for our dinner. That plus some baked chicken makes a complete meal.



pacer said:


> I am going to try to make cards with all 4 cats on one card if it works. I wasn't sure the 3 French bulldogs could fit into one card and that one turned out awesome so now I will try with this drawing. I think he did fantastic. The top right one is bothering him as it wasn't looking like the photo so we talked about it and he made some adjustments. Now to see what the owner of the cats thinks.
> 
> I made the Lebanese Salad tonight for a potluck at work tomorrow. I figured there was going to be enough food that sits heavy on the stomach so I offered to make this salad. I know some ladies who will be delighted to give it a try. Thanks for the Za'tar.
> 
> Driving to work is easier in some ways as there is significantly less traffic, but roads can be slippery as a result of that. I guess not too many people like getting out as early as I do in the morning. We certainly do have quite a bit of snow for this early in the "winter" season. It should melt off this weekend though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So cool and perfect for her size. She'll love crawling in and out of there.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> goodness £100 is not to be sniffed at- well done you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What is the name of your book please June


It's The Sweater Workshop by Jacqueline Fee. She uses a lot of Zimmerman's techniques and got her permission to incorporate them in her book.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


Darling Serena is growing up so fast. She looks like the swing meets with her approval.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a nice evening with LM yesterday, made her doll a skirt and nearly finished a jumper for her when I got home.
> 
> My cold is still hanging around but that gives me a good excuse to to get on with some WI stuff and knitting today.
> 
> ...


Loving your holiday pictures!! It nice to be reminded of the warm weather!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


Way cool-- that looks like the small version of what is Little Tyke here in US. I bought the larger version when oldest DGKs were about 2 & 3. We passed it around until it wound up at youngest DGD's and they eventually gave it to a friend. All of them loved it. Last one even had her 2 dogs playing on it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

melyn said:


> I am also going to do some craft stalls with them sharing the cost of travel and stall fees. Please stay safe and warm all of you that are experiencing the cold and snow, hugs to all, lyn


What a nice arrangement! Good luck with your sales.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a nice evening with LM yesterday, made her doll a skirt and nearly finished a jumper for her when I got home.
> 
> My cold is still hanging around but that gives me a good excuse to to get on with some WI stuff and knitting today.
> 
> ...


Hope your cold goes away soon. Enjoy your knitting and WI time while you can.

Lovely photos as always.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have not posted for awhile but have been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, my thoughts and and positive vibes to all that are ill or grieving and gentle ((((hugs))))). I have been very busy knitting, I seem to have become the main knitter for customers of our lys who either can't knit or prefer someone else to do it for them, my own knitting has been put on back burner at the moment but so far I have managed to accrue a little nest egg of nearly £100 pounds, that includes several garments that I have knitted in the past that they have kindly agreed to sell for me for a small commission. I am also going to do some craft stalls with them sharing the cost of travel and stall fees. Please stay safe and warm all of you that are experiencing the cold and snow, hugs to all, lyn


Sounds as if you have been busy, £100 :thumbup: fantastic for you. a bit of a nest egg this time of year is nice to have. 
Hugs for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


Wow! Not only is Serena a beautiful little girl, she is very lucky, too. It was so nice of your friends to gift Serena with her play set. Serena will have lots of fun on it for the next couple of years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a nice evening with LM yesterday, made her doll a skirt and nearly finished a jumper for her when I got home.
> 
> My cold is still hanging around but that gives me a good excuse to to get on with some WI stuff and knitting today.
> 
> ...


I hope the cold goes away quickly and you feel better. Love the photos! Sending you gentle healing hugs.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks I get paid £2.50 a ball for doing the knitting, it mite not sound like like much when you work out how long it takes to knit a ball up especially if its a complicated pattern, but I find it relaxing and enjoy doing it so am happy with that, must admit I do only take on the garments i like in colours I like lol. When selling my own knitted garments its worked out same way, cost of the yarn and add 2.50 a ball for the knitting, sometimes a little less for very simple baby garments. After christmas I will make sure I get time to knit my own stuff up before I take on any commissions I think or they will keep getting put onto the back burner. lyn


PurpleFi said:


> Ji Melyn, well done on the knitting for money front. Good for you. I would love to do it but just don't have the time.
> :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have not posted for awhile but have been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, my thoughts and and positive vibes to all that are ill or grieving and gentle ((((hugs))))). I have been very busy knitting, I seem to have become the main knitter for customers of our lys who either can't knit or prefer someone else to do it for them, my own knitting has been put on back burner at the moment but so far I have managed to accrue a little nest egg of nearly £100 pounds, that includes several garments that I have knitted in the past that they have kindly agreed to sell for me for a small commission. I am also going to do some craft stalls with them sharing the cost of travel and stall fees. Please stay safe and warm all of you that are experiencing the cold and snow, hugs to all, lyn


Lyn so nice to hear from you! Wonderful news that you are getting a little nest egg while helping your LYS. And good that they are helping you in return.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bother! I just lost a whole reply into the ether. I have been a bit down Cathy. Not feeling much like talking here- Although I have got my exercycle built with a little help from my brother- but I am having to watch I don't overdo it. I need to prepare for the next round at the Tribunal- but I don't want to sink to Lupe's level- at times it feels that my brother's advice to just walk away from the whole situation may be the best.
> I love Serena's new 'gym' she looks really happy in her swing!


Sending uplifting thoughts and prayers Julie. Good that you got your Exercycle built. Set a timer so you don't over do on it.

I don't think you would be "stooping to Lupe's level". I think you need to do what you need to do to help Fale. You are not doing it to further your own interests, tho of course you want to see/be with Fale.

((((((Group hug!)))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a still blustery Great Bend, where much to the teens dislike school has been once again cancelled. Snow is blowing around and falling. 

Coffee today. 

Hugs for everyone. Healing energy to those in need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poor little Arriana was worse yesterday. I went and sat with her while DD went to pick up D from camp. She was so worried the kids weed getting the snow amounts Erie, PA was getting, but when she asked D he much snow they had, he held his hands up to show about 8". Arriana not only has croup, but is teething, running a temp and her poor nose is running like crazy, all clear stuff. Her breathing sounds funny but not in her chest. I think it's mostly sinuses. Dad put in a call to the dr. Again just in case. I haven't heard any more. Heading out shortly for breakfast and knitting group. It's windy and in the 20's this morning, cloudy. Supposed to get more snow later. When the wind changes, Sam will get it before I will, by the looks of the projected radar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending uplifting thoughts and prayers Julie. Good that you got your Exercycle built. Set a timer so you don't over do on it.
> 
> I don't think you would be "stooping to Lupe's level". I think you need to do what you need to do to help Fale. You are not doing it to further your own interests, tho of course you want to see/be with Fale.
> 
> ((((((Group hug!)))))))))


Thanks for that big hug!
I do have times when I wish the whole situation would just vanish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Poor little Arriana was worse yesterday. I went and sat with her while DD went to pick up D from camp. She was so worried the kids weed getting the snow amounts Erie, PA was getting, but when she asked D he much snow they had, he held his hands up to show about 8". Arriana not only has croup, but is teething, running a temp and her poor nose is running like crazy, all clear stuff. Her breathing sounds funny but not in her chest. I think it's mostly sinuses. Dad put in a call to the dr. Again just in case. I haven't heard any more. Heading out shortly for breakfast and knitting group. It's windy and in the 20's this morning, cloudy. Supposed to get more snow later. When the wind changes, Sam will get it before I will, by the looks of the projected radar.


The icy blast across all of America made a big part of our news last night- hoping Arianna will be better soon- but that sounds like she is one unhappy child at the moment.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still blustery Great Bend, where much to the teens dislike school has been once again cancelled. Snow is blowing around and falling.
> 
> Coffee today.
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing energy to those in need.


Good morning Caren. Coffee sounds mighty good. I've been thinking of you, Paula, and Daralene while seeing pictures if the unbelievable amounts of snow.
I sure hope all of you can stay at home while conditions are so bad.
Stay safe.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Poor little Arriana was worse yesterday. I went and sat with her while DD went to pick up D from camp. She was so worried the kids weed getting the snow amounts Erie, PA was getting, but when she asked D he much snow they had, he held his hands up to show about 8". Arriana not only has croup, but is teething, running a temp and her poor nose is running like crazy, all clear stuff. Her breathing sounds funny but not in her chest. I think it's mostly sinuses. Dad put in a call to the dr. Again just in case. I haven't heard any more. Heading out shortly for breakfast and knitting group. It's windy and in the 20's this morning, cloudy. Supposed to get more snow later. When the wind changes, Sam will get it before I will, by the looks of the projected radar.


Poor darling. I hope the cold will soon clear up.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad for little Arriana....our DGS has had croup a couple of times and sitting in the steamy room with the shower going works for him...the last time, it got so bad that Dr. used an inhaler. That is such a scary sound of their labored breathing. Hope she's better soon---sending gentle hugs and lots of prayers.



tami_ohio said:


> Poor little Arriana was worse yesterday. I went and sat with her while DD went to pick up D from camp. She was so worried the kids weed getting the snow amounts Erie, PA was getting, but when she asked D he much snow they had, he held his hands up to show about 8". Arriana not only has croup, but is teething, running a temp and her poor nose is running like crazy, all clear stuff. Her breathing sounds funny but not in her chest. I think it's mostly sinuses. Dad put in a call to the dr. Again just in case. I haven't heard any more. Heading out shortly for breakfast and knitting group. It's windy and in the 20's this morning, cloudy. Supposed to get more snow later. When the wind changes, Sam will get it before I will, by the looks of the projected radar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - thanks for the coffee...I'm heading into the kitchen now to make up a latte' of some sort--I think it may be a chai latte this a.m. It's going to be a very productive day today since I plan to clean out the refrigerator and get some soups going - have two planned so far..a ham and bean and a cream of vegetable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, im glad you got your Exercycle built, hopefully it will make your hip better. I don't think you could begin to stoop to Lupes level so no worrying about that. Just do what you need to & what is best for you but don't let it get you down.
Lyn, good to hear form you. Nice you can get a little nest egg doing something you like to do.
Purple, great pictures, hope the cold is better soon.
Sugar, Serena will have a great time with the play set, what nice friends to pass it on to you.
Hope all the Easterners stay safe in the deep snow.
Well, better get off here & out the door


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good morning from a sunny SE Queensland where it is sunny and humid. Humidity makes it feel much hotter than it is.


How beautiful. Looks like paradise to me. Is there a place where it is safe to go swimming?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that big hug!
> I do have times when I wish the whole situation would just vanish.


I am sure you do. We all have times like that, I think. I know I've had a few!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Just 15min. - 1/2 hr. from here it is 4 - 5 ft of snow and people have died. So sad.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The icy blast across all of America made a big part of our news last night- hoping Arianna will be better soon- but that sounds like she is one unhappy child at the moment.


Thank you. She was up about every hour. I just talked to DD. Between the drainage and the drool, she didn't sleep much. They have another dr appointment this afternoon. Arriana really hasn't been cranky with this, just quiet and miserable, but good, until you wipe her nose! Lol typical little one there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Poor darling. I hope the cold will soon clear up.
> Junek


Us too! Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad for little Arriana....our DGS has had croup a couple of times and sitting in the steamy room with the shower going works for him...the last time, it got so bad that Dr. used an inhaler. That is such a scary sound of their labored breathing. Hope she's better soon---sending gentle hugs and lots of prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Beautiful picture! I love the autumn colours of the tree against the blue sky. Belies how cold I bet it really is. Thank you for posting it.


How true that is about a sunny day belying how cold it can be out there, especially if it is windy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Part of the week we start at 5 AM and at the end of the week I start at 4 AM which means I have to be at work at least 10 minutes before that so I can put away my personal belongings and get ready to work. I usually have my knitting bag for break time.


Bad thing is, sometimes you are out there before the snow plows. Hope you have 4 wheel drive. Be safe dear friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I remember that ice storm brrrr it was cold, spent the first few days in a hotel in Syracuse. Then went to my mum's. With her Woodstock and the lake across the road we were set.
> Glad you have heat back again. Mum was without power for more than two hours yesterday. So far it is still on.
> Snow has been steadily falling all day here. Chris's has shoveled three or four times to try to keep up with it.


I'm so glad right where I am we missed all that snow. I would have cancelled all my things if we had. To think how just such a short time from my home it was awful. Usually we get it. One time I had made arrangements to meet a friend and I called her that night to ask if we should cancel and she seemed puzzled and said no. Then when she was driving over to get me she hit a wall of snow. It wasn't snowing where she was just 20 min. away. Even though we live with this each winter, it is still a surprise when things like this happen. At least she understood then why I had asked about canceling but we were both glad we went.

Your poor son. I know even the City snow plowers won't able to keep up with it where the snow was bad and the same for you folks. I know you would be well prepared with food but just coming home from a trip, I hope you were ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Good morning Caren. Coffee sounds mighty good. I've been thinking of you, Paula, and Daralene while seeing pictures if the unbelievable amounts of snow.
> I sure hope all of you can stay at home while conditions are so bad.
> Stay safe.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June. You can believe that I will not drive into the areas with all the snow. Staying in my local area where it isn't bad. Hope this weekend goes well. I will actually be down in Grandma Paula's area then with my BFF for lunch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, hope your DD's trip went ok. So sorry Arriana is still sick and sounds like perhaps worse. It is so hard for them to breathe and scary for sure when they are having trouble. Healing wishes for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope all the Easterners stay safe in the deep snow.
> Well, better get off here & out the door


I imagine you are used to this type of snow. I remember my aunt telling me that my cousin up in Haliburton, Ont., was shoveling something like 7 ft. of snow off the roof a few years back. He is a park ranger up there and it was on top of one of the buildings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melyn, how wonderful that your knitting is so appreciated and your LYS will sell it. It brings in business for them, I'm sure, so a mutual good thing. Would love to see pictures of the things you are knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I can see why you are frustrated with this going on so long and especially after spending the money to go to Australia and then having it continue. In a way they should have not given the courtesy to the other family of letting this drag on like they did, but what is, is. I'm so glad your brother helped you. It must be tempting to take his advice. Think down the road a year from now and think how you would feel if you did take it. That will gel you decide.

Oh yes, please don't over do on the bike or it wouldn't be good. Start out and build up to more time. I am one who likes to over do things and then I pay, so I am speaking from experience.

Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a still blustery Great Bend, where much to the teens dislike school has been once again cancelled. Snow is blowing around and falling.
> 
> Coffee today.
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing energy to those in need.


Oh no....I know they will have to make up those snow days in the warmer weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple...Love the photos and especially the one with the mist rolling in. Gorgeous.

Sorry to hear you have a cold and hope you will soon be over it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam,Pacer,Sorienna, June,Puplover, Rookie, Carol,Spider,Bonnie,and Norma, thank you. I am delighted to look forward to feeling well for holidays.
Lyn, glad you can make money doing something you love.
Tami, hope Arianna feels better soon.
Julie, hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well everyone, never even said hello. Just jumped in because I am behind. Had my coffee while I was working. Nobody can create a mess as quickly as me. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Got the filter changed on the water filter. Yay. Couldn't get it open to change it so asked DH and he was on his way to work but really did try. Before he left I got the mallet and used it on the metal part and got it open. I did it!!!! YAY I had also squirted WD40 down in the crack where it comes apart.

The sun is out again. Love it!!!! It should reach 28F today, so not complaining. Better than some of the temperatures you all have been having. Think that is -2C???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, so glad you have an answer and medication that will help you. It sure will make the holidays a better time for you. So happy for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm off for a while now. Guess my early start to the day has caught up with me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you got your furnace (fan) situation figured out and that you're all snug in your warm house!!



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm off for a while now. Guess my early start to the day has caught up with me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. Good on you changing wAter filter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool is that playset I know Serena will get lots of use from it . You can see in her smile she enjoys swinging.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


Couldn't resist one more post when I saw this photo. Wow, what a great friend. That is such a great set and the smile on Serena's face is priceless. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pacer* will continue to pray for Bella; good to hear she is out of ICU and showing some improvement. 
*Rookie* meant to say yesterday that I will keep your nephew in prayer during his upcoming deployment. God bless him and his unit for doing their jobs.
*Julie* hugs for you dear. Don't over do the exercycle.
*Puplover* have you any word from the doctor(s) yet? Hope you do soon.
*Daralene* I hope you got your heat situation straightened out. I think of *you, Paula, and Caren* when I see all the snow up there. So thankful you don't have as much as some areas. * ALL of you ladies and gents*be careful when you have to get out in that weather. 
*Melyn* how wonderful about the knitting sales and business arrangement. Would love to see some pictures of your 
work.
*Bonnie* you are really going to town with the painting on the house. Don't overdo like I did! What colors(s) are you going with?

I finished my cowl last night/this morning...really enjoyed doing it though I think next time I will n to make it so deep/tall. Will most likely start a scarf for DD's boyfriend next since he asked if I would make him one. 
If I left anyone out please forgive me. Oh....*Tami* so sorry to hear that Arriana has croup, etc. Bless her heart and will pray for quick healing. None of my girls had croup but youngest had colic for a full year. Yuck!

Here's the final picture of the cowl. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful cowl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, im glad you got your Exercycle built, hopefully it will make your hip better. I don't think you could begin to stoop to Lupes level so no worrying about that. Just do what you need to & what is best for you but don't let it get you down.
> Lyn, good to hear form you. Nice you can get a little nest egg doing something you like to do.
> Purple, great pictures, hope the cold is better soon.
> Sugar, Serena will have a great time with the play set, what nice friends to pass it on to you.
> ...


It is a matter of which muscles I am working on, according to the Orthopaedic Surgeon. So hopefully he knows what he is talking about- my brother is quite positive about it, too. 
Thanks for the vote of confidence!

Our early morning news is on, apparently there is more snow coming to the States- I hope people stay safe, although there is already deaths. One thinks especially of Pacer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure you do. We all have times like that, I think. I know I've had a few!


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well everyone, never even said hello. Just jumped in because I am behind. Had my coffee while I was working. Nobody can create a mess as quickly as me. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Got the filter changed on the water filter. Yay. Couldn't get it open to change it so asked DH and he was on his way to work but really did try. Before he left I got the mallet and used it on the metal part and got it open. I did it!!!! YAY I had also squirted WD40 down in the crack where it comes apart.
> 
> The sun is out again. Love it!!!! It should reach 28F today, so not complaining. Better than some of the temperatures you all have been having. Think that is -2C???


You know what they say...........if at first you don't succeed..... get a bigger hammer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I can see why you are frustrated with this going on so long and especially after spending the money to go to Australia and then having it continue. In a way they should have not given the courtesy to the other family of letting this drag on like they did, but what is, is. I'm so glad your brother helped you. It must be tempting to take his advice. Think down the road a year from now and think how you would feel if you did take it. That will gel you decide.
> 
> Oh yes, please don't over do on the bike or it wouldn't be good. Start out and build up to more time. I am one who likes to over do things and then I pay, so I am speaking from experience.
> 
> Big Hugs.


Legally they were ham strung, with Fale being in NZ, and Lupe claiming he was here for a long time, and possibly going to Samoa. 
It is quite nice being on the bike- I have bicycled so many hundreds of miles in my time- it was my principle form of transport in Christchurch, and I was there 15 years.
Time to get some breakfast made, and a coffee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam,Pacer,Sorienna, June,Puplover, Rookie, Carol,Spider,Bonnie,and Norma, thank you. I am delighted to look forward to feeling well for holidays.
> Lyn, glad you can make money doing something you love.
> Tami, hope Arianna feels better soon.
> Julie, hugs.


Thanks! 
So glad that you are happy with the altered diagnosis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The cowl looks lovely, Gwen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the cowl....is it 44 stitches wide? how many rows high? I'm still working on mine started for the workshop. But, I'm getting pretty good on the even tension doing continental knitting style so I feel better prepared to handle the two yarns.



Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* will continue to pray for Bella; good to hear she is out of ICU and showing some improvement.
> *Rookie* meant to say yesterday that I will keep your nephew in prayer during his upcoming deployment. God bless him and his unit for doing their jobs.
> *Julie* hugs for you dear. Don't over do the exercycle.
> *Puplover* have you any word from the doctor(s) yet? Hope you do soon.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwenniepooh, that cowl is very pretty. Lovely work :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* will continue to pray for Bella; good to hear she is out of ICU and showing some improvement.
> *Rookie* meant to say yesterday that I will keep your nephew in prayer during his upcoming deployment. God bless him and his unit for doing their jobs.
> *Julie* hugs for you dear. Don't over do the exercycle.
> *Puplover* have you any word from the doctor(s) yet? Hope you do soon.
> ...


Your cowl is lovely. It's been years since I did color work..I know you'll enjoy it!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

serena looks as though she is enjoying her new swing. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you remember what the statue commemorated? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a nice evening with LM yesterday, made her doll a skirt and nearly finished a jumper for her when I got home.
> 
> My cold is still hanging around but that gives me a good excuse to to get on with some WI stuff and knitting today.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - so good to hear from you - it sounds like you have indeed been busy - but it is nice to have a little nest egg. do come back as often as you can - we are always glad to hear from you. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, have not posted for awhile but have been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, my thoughts and and positive vibes to all that are ill or grieving and gentle ((((hugs))))). I have been very busy knitting, I seem to have become the main knitter for customers of our lys who either can't knit or prefer someone else to do it for them, my own knitting has been put on back burner at the moment but so far I have managed to accrue a little nest egg of nearly £100 pounds, that includes several garments that I have knitted in the past that they have kindly agreed to sell for me for a small commission. I am also going to do some craft stalls with them sharing the cost of travel and stall fees. Please stay safe and warm all of you that are experiencing the cold and snow, hugs to all, lyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

above all else Julie - do what feels comfortable to you - I realize that it may not sit well but I think this wear and tear is not good for you. hugs to you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bother! I just lost a whole reply into the ether. I have been a bit down Cathy. Not feeling much like talking here- Although I have got my exercycle built with a little help from my brother- but I am having to watch I don't overdo it. I need to prepare for the next round at the Tribunal- but I don't want to sink to Lupe's level- at times it feels that my brother's advice to just walk away from the whole situation may be the best.
> I love Serena's new 'gym' she looks really happy in her swing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> above all else Julie - do what feels comfortable to you - I realize that it may not sit well but I think this wear and tear is not good for you. hugs to you. --- sam


Thanks,Sam! I have got the printing done this morning that I have been putting off- just need to sort out a character reference, that someone suggested might help- and then I will post it all to the Tribunal, but as I said to someone earlier, I am rather wishing it would all just go away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wondered that also daralene - I had friends that used to live in cairns but they couldn't go into the water because of the jelly fish - and I think sharks are a problem also. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> How beautiful. Looks like paradise to me. Is there a place where it is safe to go swimming?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always think the adults feel worse than the baby because there is only so much one can do. does sound like they are keeping up on it with the new doctor appointment. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. She was up about every hour. I just talked to DD. Between the drainage and the drool, she didn't sleep much. They have another dr appointment this afternoon. Arriana really hasn't been cranky with this, just quiet and miserable, but good, until you wipe her nose! Lol typical little one there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it always feels good to finally get answers that will do some good - so glad you are feeling better. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Angelam,Pacer,Sorienna, June,Puplover, Rookie, Carol,Spider,Bonnie,and Norma, thank you. I am delighted to look forward to feeling well for holidays.
> Lyn, glad you can make money doing something you love.
> Tami, hope Arianna feels better soon.
> Julie, hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gwen - great job. that should keep you warm this winter. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* will continue to pray for Bella; good to hear she is out of ICU and showing some improvement.
> *Rookie* meant to say yesterday that I will keep your nephew in prayer during his upcoming deployment. God bless him and his unit for doing their jobs.
> *Julie* hugs for you dear. Don't over do the exercycle.
> *Puplover* have you any word from the doctor(s) yet? Hope you do soon.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet he had fun though. --- sam



KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, hope your DD's trip went ok. So sorry Arriana is still sick and sounds like perhaps worse. It is so hard for them to breathe and scary for sure when they are having trouble. Healing wishes for her.


Thank you. DGS's trip was lots of fun but he's wore out and has a retreat for church this weekend on top of it. Poor Arriana has a double ear infection to go with the croup and teething. Dr gave her a week of steroids and 10 days of antibiotics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the high today was 28° with a wind chill of 18° - I went over for breakfast - otherwise I have stayed inside. if the wind would die down it wouldn't be quite so bad. I took my afghan along because Heidi's kitchen is always cold when the wind blows. one blessing we have had is no frozen pipes.

today is Ayden's actual birthday - born around 6:30 in the morning. he had birthday money burning a hole in his pocket so he and Heidi have gone shopping.

Bentley still has a runny nose but I think his cold has pretty much run it's course. 

Saturday and sunday are suppose to be in the high 40's/low 50's - it will seem like a heat wave. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to surround arriana and get her back in the pink. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. DGS's trip was lots of fun but he's wore out and has a retreat for church this weekend on top of it. Poor Arriana has a double ear infection to go with the croup and teething. Dr gave her a week of steroids and 10 days of antibiotics.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* will continue to pray for Bella; good to hear she is out of ICU and showing some improvement.
> *Rookie* meant to say yesterday that I will keep your nephew in prayer during his upcoming deployment. God bless him and his unit for doing their jobs.
> *Julie* hugs for you dear. Don't over do the exercycle.
> *Puplover* have you any word from the doctor(s) yet? Hope you do soon.
> ...


Thank you Gwen. Arriana was back to the dr today. A double ear infection on top of the rest. Meds to make her better.

The cowl is beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I always think the adults feel worse than the baby because there is only so much one can do. does sound like they are keeping up on it with the new doctor appointment. --- sam


I think you are right Sam. And DD has no experience with this as DGS never had any of this, so she is flying by the seat of her pants with it. Doing well with noting this unusual and her SO' s parents are right upstairs for help along with me and she will ask us if she thinks she needs too. She is a good mom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to surround arriana and get her back in the pink. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poor Arriana. Hope the meds work quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's the final picture of the cowl. TTYL


Lovely cowl and gorgeous colours. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you remember what the statue commemorated? --- sam


Ithink it's the men coming over from the UK during the 30s


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Finished this for LM2 today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


Would that be about life size?

How is LM2 shaping up- a sleeper or not?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Gwen. Arriana was back to the dr today. A double ear infection on top of the rest. Meds to make her better.
> 
> The cowl is beautiful!


Poor little Arriana. Hope the meds start to work really quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's darling!!



PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


Cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little madam is going to love it. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, you are in pain and under a lot of stress so it is normal for you to want the whole mess to go away. After the next tribunal you should have some clearer answers .then you can decide when enough is enough. Take care of yourself and don't overdo the exercise, you aren't in training for the Tour de France , you know!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would that be about life size?
> 
> How is LM2 shaping up- a sleeper or not?


Hi Julie,
the doll is about 9" tall. LM2 is doing ok and putting on weight.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you.


That poor little nose has to be sore as a boil by now. Poor baby.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh
Here's the final picture of the cowl. TTYL[/quote said:


> How pretty is that! Nice job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wondered that also daralene - I had friends that used to live in cairns but they couldn't go into the water because of the jelly fish - and I think sharks are a problem also. --- sam


I sure wouldn't want to swim there, all we have to worry about here is ice :roll: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So happy to hear this Joy - hoping that you are feeling better soon. luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> I am SO excited. Saw Dr. P. I have microscopic colitis. He gave me RX for medicine which will control diarrhea. Oh my goodness. I am beyond thrilled.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job Matthew!!! Each cat has his own personality! Glad to hear that Bella is improving - she and family and thought of every day. Drive safe in the bad weather dear pacer!!! luv-AZ


pacer said:


> Caren...Your snow pictures look like what we have experienced the past few days. We are forcasted to have a few days in the 40's and possibly 50 degree F this weekend and possible ice storms as well. Our snow would probably melt off and possibly cause some flooding in some locations.
> 
> Sounds like I might be working all weekend. I should find out tomorrow. Depending on the weather, that would mean getting up super early so I can drive slow if icy.
> 
> Matthew says his cat drawing is done, so I will post a picture for everyone to see. I want to see if we can make cards from it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How precious....I see a lot of photos of babies sleeping next to their Daddies much more than I see the Mommies getting any sleep.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> the doll is about 9" tall. LM2 is doing ok and putting on weight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, your cowl is really lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


That's darling!! Do you think it will be her very first doll?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> the doll is about 9" tall. LM2 is doing ok and putting on weight.


I love this picture!! It's definitely one to treasure!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> the doll is about 9" tall. LM2 is doing ok and putting on weight.


Cute photo. Great little doll.

Gwen, love your cowl.

Tami, hope little Arianna is better soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Keeping you in my thoughts for good results Pup - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Prayers and healing energies for all in need.
> 
> We have no snow but wind and cold temps!!! The flu is going thru the school 8 kids out today. May not sound like much but when you only have 103 its a lot.
> 
> Kidney Dr says kidney cysts are normal most of the population has them just don't know it not causing pain so on to next tests next week.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She is sooooo darn cute!!! And that little setup will get a lot of use I'm sure!!! Big hugs to Serena!! luv-AZ


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... still a bit of catching up to do..., here is a photo fix of serena in her new/second hand swing thingy. A friend from dancing has a daughter who fosters children and they are lucky enough to have (permanently) twin 4 year olds. Anyway she asked me if I would like this play equipment for FREE   How cool is this?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I worked away at the painting again all day. Had to put another coat of paint on the bedrooms but now they look great. I think all the dings in the walls are finally fixed. I got the entry done as well. We still have the kitchen, laundry & hall to do. We weren't going to do the livingroom but the previous owners had surround sound speakers in there, they left the mounts hanging out of the wall, we removed them, they had them in with 2 inch screws, 12 of them, then there was the wall mount for the TV, it was in with 3 inch bolts. By the time I got the holes filled I think 2 of the walls will have to be done. DS also slopped some paint stripper on the wall while trying to get the paint off the oak "window" from the kitchen to the living room. At least the paint came off quite easily, I was afraid we wouldn't get it off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, you are in pain and under a lot of stress so it is normal for you to want the whole mess to go away. After the next tribunal you should have some clearer answers .then you can decide when enough is enough. Take care of yourself and don't overdo the exercise, you aren't in training for the Tour de France , you know!


!!!!! Thanks, Martina- wise words. I would not go far on any cycle Tour, at this rate! I am quite stiff just from my four minutes this morning- and I have promised my young friend I would go out this evening. Having a very quiet afternoon!
You take care too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> the doll is about 9" tall. LM2 is doing ok and putting on weight.


What a lovely photo of them both!
The photo has to be about half actual size then- I am sure it will be much hugged as LM2 grows up! 
Funny thing about babies, putting on weight is something to be happy about- wish it followed through to adulthood. Just had stuffed pepper for lunch, but I've probably put on weight, despite cycling- although it is encouraging to see the readout of how many calories you have burned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I worked away at the painting again all day. Had to put another coat of paint on the bedrooms but now they look great. I think all the dings in the walls are finally fixed. I got the entry done as well. We still have the kitchen, laundry & hall to do. We weren't going to do the livingroom but the previous owners had surround sound speakers in there, they left the mounts hanging out of the wall, we removed them, they had them in with 2 inch screws, 12 of them, then there was the wall mount for the TV, it was in with 3 inch bolts. By the time I got the holes filled I think 2 of the walls will have to be done. DS also slopped some paint stripper on the wall while trying to get the paint off the oak "window" from the kitchen to the living room. At least the paint came off quite easily, I was afraid we wouldn't get it off.


The litany of damage is almost unbelievable, Bonnie- some people just don't deserve houses.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bad thing is, sometimes you are out there before the snow plows. Hope you have 4 wheel drive. Be safe dear friend.


Usually I am out before the snow plows. I find that only the last road I take to work shows signs of snow trucks having made a passs. I don't have 4 wheel drive on my car so I have to leave early and take my time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am thoroughly exhausted so won't comment on much. I do want to say that I enjoyed seeing the finished cowl Gwen. It turned out wonderful. Matthew will enjoy hearing that his picture is well loved. Matthew went to the LYS and looked for a pattern for a hat for me to make him. He was having an issue with some of the hats having those big balls on the top of them. (PomPoms) I reassured him that I can make a hat without putting that on the top. He has chosen a pattern so now I will have to get out the yarn that he chose.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The litany of damage is almost unbelievable, Bonnie- some people just don't deserve houses.


That's what I think,I can't believe the mess they made..you should see what used to be beautiful oak cupboards, the finish is totally destroyed & they didn't caulk the back of the counter & let the water run down behind until the wood around the sink is rotted :roll: It seems like the work will never end. When the painting is done we will start refinishing them, hope that wont be too hard to do. How could they do so much damage in just a few years. I told DH they deserve to live in a 50 yr old trailer. Sorry for the complaining.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll dig out the pattern again and check on how many rows wide & high. Will do this tomorrow.


RookieRetiree said:


> Love the cowl....is it 44 stitches wide? how many rows high? I'm still working on mine started for the workshop. But, I'm getting pretty good on the even tension doing continental knitting style so I feel better prepared to handle the two yarns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....must have had a hard day....LOL


KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute!


PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious...both of them!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> the doll is about 9" tall. LM2 is doing ok and putting on weight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> You know what they say...........if at first you don't succeed..... get a bigger hammer!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
PERFECT come back. Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Bet you gave him a good talking to.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


That is not how a meerkat should behave. Simples!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ayden on your real day.

Special Birthday wishes coming your way from Upstate NY. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> How precious....I see a lot of photos of babies sleeping next to their Daddies much more than I see the Mommies getting any sleep.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: So True.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, that cowl is gorgeous. Such a wonderful play of colors and so very interesting with the various textures and patterns. I love it. The heat situation is worked out, other than I need to call so I can take the heat off the continual fan and have it back on automatic. Important thing is I am quite warm.

Rookie, glad you are feeling more comfortable with the continental now. It is worth knowing and you get to use your hands a different way whenever you want. Can't wait to see the beautiful results.

Tami, poor Arriana. Glad she is getting taken care of and that grandson had a good time. Apparently the thruway from Pa.,to NY around Buffalo was still closed earlier today so good it was this way so she could get your grandson.

Sam, so glad Bentley is feeling some better. Sounds like you are getting lots of use out of your afghan.

Purple, Little Miss 2 will love her new doll. Such beautiful colors. Just adorable. Photo of Daddy and baby is so precious.

Bonnie, what a lot of work you have had to do with the house you are fixing up. I know it will be worth it but my, the sure did leave it a mess.

Julie, hope you have a lot of friend going out with your young friend.

AZ, hoping DH is still doing better and will have a lovely Thanksgiving. 

Pacer, that is awful driving in that snow on unplowed roads. Will send up prayers for you. Speaking of that, I wonder how our Kathy/Kehinkle is doing on these snowy roads.

DH should be home soon. He's had concerts the last two nights. One he performed and tonight he is listening to a colleagues band. So glad he doesn't mind me staying home. I've spent over 50 years going to all his concerts, so think I've earned some time off. Will get off and go put a little lipstick on and comb my hair. I didn't even make supper tonight but bought it at the local grocery store prepared food section. Ooops, here he comes. Night all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure wouldn't want to swim there, all we have to worry about here is ice :roll: :lol:


Every now and then you people come up with the greatest zingers!! Love it. Ice!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I think,I can't believe the mess they made..you should see what used to be beautiful oak cupboards, the finish is totally destroyed & they didn't caulk the back of the counter & let the water run down behind until the wood around the sink is rotted :roll: It seems like the work will never end. When the painting is done we will start refinishing them, hope that wont be too hard to do. How could they do so much damage in just a few years. I told DH they deserve to live in a 50 yr old trailer. Sorry for the complaining.


Too bad you can't get word to their new landlords-- they sound worse than pigs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> That poor little nose has to be sore as a boil by now. Poor baby.


Maybe today. Yesterday was still good. DD has nice soft tissues!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I think,I can't believe the mess they made..you should see what used to be beautiful oak cupboards, the finish is totally destroyed & they didn't caulk the back of the counter & let the water run down behind until the wood around the sink is rotted :roll: It seems like the work will never end. When the painting is done we will start refinishing them, hope that wont be too hard to do. How could they do so much damage in just a few years. I told DH they deserve to live in a 50 yr old trailer. Sorry for the complaining.


I would be grumbling too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, that cowl is gorgeous. Such a wonderful play of colors and so very interesting with the various textures and patterns. I love it. The heat situation is worked out, other than I need to call so I can take the heat off the continual fan and have it back on automatic. Important thing is I am quite warm.
> 
> Rookie, glad you are feeling more comfortable with the continental now. It is worth knowing and you get to use your hands a different way whenever you want. Can't wait to see the beautiful results.
> 
> ...


I suspect it will be an interesting time- seeing what passes for Art today!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a quick note. After many starts-stops-starts and help from 3 people, including the mgr at the store where I bought the computer, I finally have wifi up and working. Didn't get much else done today-- well, did help 4 people with drug plans and knit a bit. Anyway, tired out and going to read for a bit and then bed. Hugs to all, prayers for those needing them, healing for all in pain and safe travel if needed.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


What a beautiful little doll!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, love doll and pic of son and Did sleeping. Julie and Sam, thank you. I even went to knitting today.
AZ, thank you. Wishing you and Alan Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> That is not how a meerkat should behave. Simples!


Will mean nothing to our non-UK friends, but funny to me! (We have an advert on TV that features meerkats and the catchphrase is "Simples!" )


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning! It's a cold, but fairly bright morning here and, I'm pleased to say, no snow! Luke's here today and I've to take him to Nursery this afternoon and I'm not looking forward to it as his other DG took him for the first time on Wednesday and he screamed blue murder when she left! He only goes for an hour twice a week just now and I'm sure he'll get to like it, but I'm not looking forward to leaving him. My younger DS used to howl every time I left him at Playgroup, but the leader used to say, "He may well be the loudest, but he is definitely the briefest," as he was quite happy as soon as the door closed behind me! Luke needs to mix with other children as he's only with old people (the other GM would love me, but then she's nuts anyway....another story for another day!) the rest of the week. Off now to get him dressed if I can prise him away from Curious George on the TV. TTYL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and chilly Surrey. I'm off for a meeting at the museum this morning and then going to my lys to meet a lady with a knitting query.

This afternoon I going to do a bit of scumbling and see what a mess I can make.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Friday photos....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren - thanks for the coffee...I'm heading into the kitchen now to make up a latte' of some sort--I think it may be a chai latte this a.m. It's going to be a very productive day today since I plan to clean out the refrigerator and get some soups going - have two planned so far..a ham and bean and a cream of vegetable.


You are most welcome. The soups sound delish.theteens have we making soups lately,no receipts just put it in the pot cross fingers and hope for the best. Most of them Really good,some well need tweaking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I know those pastries as Elephant Ears - usually find them at the fairs, but every once in awhile I'll find them at the bakeries.

I just was refreshing my memory on Kitchener stitch to graft the toes on two pair of socks that I've just finished. I believe with this video that I can now remember it without checking each time. This is the best video for me:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> This afternoon I going to do a bit of scumbling and see what a mess I can make.
> 
> Friday photos....


Ok we (in US & maybe others) need some cultural education-- what is scumbling?

"Beaver tails" are obviously pastries, look like they might be similar to our "elephant ears" I think they are called. Haven't seen them in a while.

More on "simples" please??

Love all the pix of GK and GGK-- no babies around here. Even the little neighbor girl is into school now.

Sassafras, good to hear you are getting walks. I am working on that, too. Between the fall and then the very cold weather and snow, I haven't had good habits for a couple weeks. Keep wondering how this will affect my physical Monday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am thoroughly exhausted so won't comment on much. I do want to say that I enjoyed seeing the finished cowl Gwen. It turned out wonderful. Matthew will enjoy hearing that his picture is well loved. Matthew went to the LYS and looked for a pattern for a hat for me to make him. He was having an issue with some of the hats having those big balls on the top of them. (PomPoms) I reassured him that I can make a hat without putting that on the top. He has chosen a pattern so now I will have to get out the yarn that he chose.


I completely understand the "big balls"on the hats bothering Matthew!! I'm definitely not a fan of pom-poms or fringes on scarves!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Beaver tails are made from doughnut mix and spread thin and cooked on agriddle so they are crisp at the edge. We had them with cinamon sugar on, but you can have nutella, banana or whatever you fancy.

Scrumbling is freeform crochet and/or knitting. You just start and do what you like, bascially make a mess.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and chilly Surrey. I'm off for a meeting at the museum this morning and then going to my lys to meet a lady with a knitting query.
> 
> This afternoon I going to do a bit of scumbling and see what a mess I can make.
> 
> ...


I would love to see the mess you make since they're usually beautiful! 
Those pastries look delicious!!
Happy Friday!
Junek


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, just a quick reply to all those that asked for pics of what i have been knitting for the wool shop, unfortunately I didnt think to take pictures but here is a pic of 1 of the garments, it is a jacket and top knitted in cotton yarn and boy did I have problems with the look of the finished jacket, It was knitted in a slub yarn with a very fine cotton twist between the quite bulky slubs. The customer had chosen a beige colour and when it was finished to me it looked like a dirty dishcloth but apparently the customer loved it so I am happy lol


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Beaver tails are made from doughnut mix and spread thin and cooked on agriddle so they are crisp at the edge. We had them with cinamon sugar on, but you can have nutella, banana or whatever you fancy.
> 
> Scrumbling is freeform crochet and/or knitting. You just start and do what you like, bascially make a mess.


Bt sounds very much like our elephant ears-- but think originally ee were made from leftover dough. Ours are always cinn-sug.

Can't wait for pix of scumbling.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We also call them elephant ears & get them at fairs but one of my friends occasionally makes them. If you would like I can ask her for the recipe.
The weather has gone crazy, we got freezing rain overnight & it is to turn to snow of " significant amounts".( The weather statement words) Oh, good, I love things slick & snow covered, good thing I'm only going as far as town in the next couple of days.
GS has his first hockey game & our attendance is manadatory, I'm not much of a hockey fan, I know that's almost unheard of in a Canadian. We have to be there at 530 so I will cut the painting short today. Maybe I need a shorter day today as I'm dragging this morning.
Have a good day all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd love the recipe --- I'd make them on my cast iron skillet. Yummmm.



Bonnie7591 said:


> We also call them elephant ears & get them at fairs but one of my friends occasionally makes them. If you would like I can ask her for the recipe.
> The weather has gone crazy, we got freezing rain overnight & it is to turn to snow of " significant amounts".( The weather statement words) Oh, good, I love things slick & snow covered, good thing I'm only going as far as town in the next couple of days.
> GS has his first hockey game & our attendance is manadatory, I'm not much of a hockey fan, I know that's almost unheard of in a Canadian. We have to be there at 530 so I will cut the painting short today. Maybe I need a shorter day today as I'm dragging this morning.
> Have a good day all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also call them elephant ears & get them at fairs but one of my friends occasionally makes them. If you would like I can ask her for the recipe.
> The weather has gone crazy, we got freezing rain overnight & it is to turn to snow of " significant amounts".( The weather statement words) Oh, good, I love things slick & snow covered, good thing I'm only going as far as town in the next couple of days.
> GS has his first hockey game & our attendance is manadatory, I'm not much of a hockey fan, I know that's almost unheard of in a Canadian. We have to be there at 530 so I will cut the painting short today. Maybe I need a shorter day today as I'm dragging this morning.
> Have a good day all.


Sending good wishes for a great game for your DGS and safe travels for all of you! I think you need a short day painting also. You don't want to get exhausted then get sick. I know you want to get it finished but you need to pave yourself too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi, just a quick reply to all those that asked for pics of what i have been knitting for the wool shop, unfortunately I didnt think to take pictures but here is a pic of 1 of the garments, it is a jacket and top knitted in cotton yarn and boy did I have problems with the look of the finished jacket, It was knitted in a slub yarn with a very fine cotton twist between the quite bulky slubs. The customer had chosen a beige colour and when it was finished to me it looked like a dirty dishcloth but apparently the customer loved it so I am happy lol


The customer is always right!! But I'm glad she was satisfied with the results. From the way you describe it, I probably would have thought of the dirty dish cloth, too!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking my place. Got housework to do today. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi, just a quick reply to all those that asked for pics of what i have been knitting for the wool shop, unfortunately I didnt think to take pictures but here is a pic of 1 of the garments, it is a jacket and top knitted in cotton yarn and boy did I have problems with the look of the finished jacket, It was knitted in a slub yarn with a very fine cotton twist between the quite bulky slubs. The customer had chosen a beige colour and when it was finished to me it looked like a dirty dishcloth but apparently the customer loved it so I am happy lol


Love that Melyn. Do you have a pattern number??


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, hoping physical results good. I wouldn't be walking outside in your weather. Though a friend use snow shoes to hike in Sierras. I am blessed to have gym membership I use on nasty days.
Rookie, thank you for Kitchener stitch video. There were several others I hope to look at later.
Bonnie, you have been working hard steadily. Time for some rest and me time.
Lyn, glad your customer was happy.
Spent some time straightening closet clutter. Now every pair of pants on hangar is a pair that fit. And they are size 10. Still have to go through tops and shoes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished this for LM2 today.


That is so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suspect it will be an interesting time- seeing what passes for Art today!


I see I said friend where I meant to say fun. Sounds like you understood anyway. How was your time and the art?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is simples a product or just a catch phrase? --- sam



KateB said:


> Will mean nothing to our non-UK friends, but funny to me! (We have an advert on TV that features meerkats and the catchphrase is "Simples!" )


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning! It's a cold, but fairly bright morning here and, I'm pleased to say, no snow! Luke's here today and I've to take him to Nursery this afternoon and I'm not looking forward to it as his other DG took him for the first time on Wednesday and he screamed blue murder when she left! He only goes for an hour twice a week just now and I'm sure he'll get to like it, but I'm not looking forward to leaving him. My younger DS used to howl every time I left him at Playgroup, but the leader used to say, "He may well be the loudest, but he is definitely the briefest," as he was quite happy as soon as the door closed behind me! Luke needs to mix with other children as he's only with old people (the other GM would love me, but then she's nuts anyway....another story for another day!) the rest of the week. Off now to get him dressed if I can prise him away from Curious George on the TV. TTYL


Yes, it is the exception to the rule if they don't scream. Hopefully he will be like your son and be the briefest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and chilly Surrey. I'm off for a meeting at the museum this morning and then going to my lys to meet a lady with a knitting query.
> 
> This afternoon I going to do a bit of scumbling and see what a mess I can make.
> 
> ...


Love seeing the homes. Thanks Purple. Is that fried dough? Never mind, just saw the answer. Reminds me of dough we get at the Native American Festival.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Melyn, thank you so much for the photo of the sweater you made. I think I would have liked it too and it will be perfect for warmer weather. One thing most cotton does though is grow. Perhaps some types don't but I made a cotton top once and it would grow as I wore it. Hmmmm, looks like I could use that feature in most of my clothes.  

Great job and just so happy you have that outlet for your knitting and now you can earn money to buy more yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Spent some time straightening closet clutter. Now every pair of pants on hangar is a pair that fit. And they are size 10. Still have to go through tops and shoes.


Wow, how great to get around to your closet and Congrats on the size 10!!! That is a dream of mine. House never feels clean when the closet it a mess.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So much for a productive day. I receive a call from DD#2 early this a.m. and DGS isn't feeling up to par and she asked if I could watch him while she's at work....of course, I can and am. He did complain of a headache and a stomach ache, but after a good breakfast and a trip to the bathroom, he seems to be doing fine. He probably could have gone back to school this afternoon for a 1/2 day, but I think most of the problem is that he's pretty darn tired. He's sleeping soundly away and I predict he'll be feeling just great when he gets up. Nice day to just take a break and hang out with Grandma. I've been busy doing some reading and working on his "sight" words. They really get into it even at the Kindergarten level. I hope he loves reading as much as I do.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks June. You can believe that I will not drive into the areas with all the snow. Staying in my local area where it isn't bad. Hope this weekend goes well. I will actually be down in Grandma Paula's area then with my BFF for lunch.


And my DDs and I will be over at Keuka lake doing some wine tasting!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

As requested by Kansas-g-ma, more on the meerkats.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTSCUYcp20A


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanksgiving lunch at Sr Center, kitchen/Center went all out and it was lovely and people had saved me a seat so I had fun listening to the daughter of an older friend tell me about her sick little dog and some good things happening in her life. Was about to walk out the door to trek home and realized cars had wipers on so back inside to ask a friend for a ride. Good day to curl up with a book.

Keep forgetting-- purple, the doll is darling. LM2 will love it.

Sassafras, I have a couple things to check into in an effort to up my exercise since winter is not good for walking. Will report when I get it settled.

I keep thinking about the poor people with 8 ft of snow on their houses-- scary, dangerous, etc. Keep praying no more deaths and no more houses collapsing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending good wishes for a great game for your DGS and safe travels for all of you! I think you need a short day painting also. You don't want to get exhausted then get sick. I know you want to get it finished but you need to *pave* yourself too.


Oh no, she's not doing the paths as well?!!
:lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> As requested by Kansas-g-ma, more on the meerkats.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTSCUYcp20A


I couldn't get it to pull up as is but went to home page, put http:// in front of it and it worked. how cute! And a bunch more meerkat stuff, OK, reading might have to wait a bit.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> As requested by Kansas-g-ma, more on the meerkats.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTSCUYcp20A


These are just wonderful, love them, have sent site to DD#1 who will also love them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> is simples a product or just a catch phrase? --- sam


It's a catch phrase Sam for an internet company called Compare the Market which compares Insurance companies, etc. I put a link a couple of post ago which explains.

Edit - Kansas g-ma said it didn't work so I hope this one works!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We also call them elephant ears & get them at fairs but one of my friends occasionally makes them. If you would like I can ask her for the recipe.
> The weather has gone crazy, we got freezing rain overnight & it is to turn to snow of " significant amounts".( The weather statement words) Oh, good, I love things slick & snow covered, good thing I'm only going as far as town in the next couple of days.
> GS has his first hockey game & our attendance is manadatory, I'm not much of a hockey fan, I know that's almost unheard of in a Canadian. We have to be there at 530 so I will cut the painting short today. Maybe I need a shorter day today as I'm dragging this morning.
> Have a good day all.


Would love to have the recipe please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if your beaver tails are like out elephant ears - deep fried dough covered with cinnamon and sugar? they do look good. ---- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and chilly Surrey. I'm off for a meeting at the museum this morning and then going to my lys to meet a lady with a knitting query.
> 
> This afternoon I going to do a bit of scumbling and see what a mess I can make.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have never seen that kind of yarn - but I do like like that top and shell. that took a lot of knitting. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi, just a quick reply to all those that asked for pics of what i have been knitting for the wool shop, unfortunately I didnt think to take pictures but here is a pic of 1 of the garments, it is a jacket and top knitted in cotton yarn and boy did I have problems with the look of the finished jacket, It was knitted in a slub yarn with a very fine cotton twist between the quite bulky slubs. The customer had chosen a beige colour and when it was finished to me it looked like a dirty dishcloth but apparently the customer loved it so I am happy lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as I remember them it is sonut dough rolled out and then deep fried - when it comes out of the fried butter is brushed on and then copious amounts of cinnamon/sugar are sprinkled on. they are so good. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We also call them elephant ears & get them at fairs but one of my friends occasionally makes them. If you would like I can ask her for the recipe.
> The weather has gone crazy, we got freezing rain overnight & it is to turn to snow of " significant amounts".( The weather statement words) Oh, good, I love things slick & snow covered, good thing I'm only going as far as town in the next couple of days.
> GS has his first hockey game & our attendance is manadatory, I'm not much of a hockey fan, I know that's almost unheard of in a Canadian. We have to be there at 530 so I will cut the painting short today. Maybe I need a shorter day today as I'm dragging this morning.
> Have a good day all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I completely understand the "big balls"on the hats bothering Matthew!! I'm definitely not a fan of pom-poms or fringes on scarves!!
> Junek


I am not a fan of the fringes either.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My boys and I love to read. They say that a movie isn't as good as a book because they can make their own movies in their head while they are reading the book.

I finally got the newest cards made today from the drawing of 4 cats. It turned out well. We had to go to a different printer since the original drawing was bigger than his others . The new printer could do it in higher resolution and we did not have to pay a set up fee which is quite a savings. 

Time to get some chores done. We are doing dinner for Bella's family tonight. The kids wanted my pizza casserole so that is what I will make. Also cutting up some carrots and cucumbers and gifting fresh apples, raspberries and grapes so they will have fresh fruits and vegetables. We will also stock their cupboards with some cereal and crackers. I will let you know later how Bella is doing. I should get an update tonight from the grandparents.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A quick hello before we get to "next week" I've kept an eye on you all and have seen lots of fun things, read of joys and problems, so hope everyone will have a much better week than this past one, especially weatherwise if you are in North America or Canada in the Polar Vortex. 
Julie and Darowil in NZ, I hope you are getting something to remind you of spring. Hope the Exercycle is not tiring you Julie, and Darowil, have fun on your travels. Sounds really exciting to see NZ. I'd love to. --- one day!
I've had a strange sort of week, quite busy with visitors from Alderney. The first was one of the new Wildlife trust volunteers who was coming over to Guernsey for a meeting, so I collected her from the airport and took het to the meeting venue, and she stayed the night with us. It was interesting finding out her impressions of Alderney and hearing what she had done before. She's an enthusiastic and determined 'youngster' who had brought her KNITTING with her, so we started comparing notes. She said she's teaching two of the other girls at the trust to knit too!
Today was taken up with escorting a dear friend of mine from Alderney who was looking after an elderly Pastor from the Methodist church who needed to attend the eye specialist here. He is 85 and has macular degeneration just like my DHs father who is just 1 year older, but is also suffering badly with short term memory problems so gets very anxious about things. His wife is also rather infirm so could not accompany him, so my friend (also no Spring Chicken) offered to come with him. First I met them off the airplane and took them home, as the appointment was 2 1/2 hours after they arrived and he would not have managed to wait at the hospital all that time. So I gave them a very light lunch so they didn't have to worry about finding the hospital canteen and queuing up with trays etc. Then I took them to the appointment and waited until it was over, brought them back home and handed over to DH as I had a dental appointment. DH took them back to the airport, waiting until they had safely checked in then came to collect me from the dentists with one new crown and a much lighter purse. Can't really complain as the whole process was relatively pain free (apart from the large bill) and because the dentist had an emergency patient and I was delayed I visited a local Charity shop....... And in the 50p basket I saw the most wonderful elegant shawl. I bought it of course and will try to photo it later. It is beautifully knitted, and is wool in what I assume is a natural colour but has a bulge in the centre which could be from being draped over a hook, perhaps. I'll try to post a pic in next week's TP as its so very beautiful and quite a special design. 
Anyway, sorry to have not contributed very much this week and see you all next week! Hugs and love to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kate - thanks. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's a catch phrase Sam for an internet company called Compare the Market which compares Insurance companies, etc. I put a link a couple of post ago which explains.
> 
> Edit - Kansas g-ma said it didn't work so I hope this one works!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is it - it's time. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300769-1.html#6397284


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> is simples a product or just a catch phrase? --- sam


Simples is a catch phrase. So popular that I believe it has been added to the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

it was a free pattern out of the peoples friend, i copied it before I gave it back to her with the finished garments, lyn



angelam said:


> Love that Melyn. Do you have a pattern number??


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am not a fan of the fringes either.


There are places I love fringes (when they won't get caught in stuff and add a design element) but HATE them on shawls, etc, where they get caught in things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh no, she's not doing the paths as well?!!
> :lol:


Lol gotta love auto correct on the phone!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh no, she's not doing the paths as well?!!
> :lol:


Lol gotta love auto correct on the phone! Supposed to be PACE herself!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bother! I just lost a whole reply into the ether. I have been a bit down Cathy. Not feeling much like talking here- Although I have got my exercycle built with a little help from my brother- but I am having to watch I don't overdo it. I need to prepare for the next round at the Tribunal- but I don't want to sink to Lupe's level- at times it feels that my brother's advice to just walk away from the whole situation may be the best.
> I love Serena's new 'gym' she looks really happy in her swing!


Chin up Julie.... HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad for little Arriana....our DGS has had croup a couple of times and sitting in the steamy room with the shower going works for him...the last time, it got so bad that Dr. used an inhaler. That is such a scary sound of their labored breathing. Hope she's better soon---sending gentle hugs and lots of prayers.


Ditto.... poor little thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* will continue to pray for Bella; good to hear she is out of ICU and showing some improvement.
> *Rookie* meant to say yesterday that I will keep your nephew in prayer during his upcoming deployment. God bless him and his unit for doing their jobs.
> *Julie* hugs for you dear. Don't over do the exercycle.
> *Puplover* have you any word from the doctor(s) yet? Hope you do soon.
> ...


Great job Gwen! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> The meerkat spends one night at my BIL's and look what happens to him! :shock: :lol:


Oh dear... LOL :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I wondered that also daralene - I had friends that used to live in cairns but they couldn't go into the water because of the jelly fish - and I think sharks are a problem also. --- sam


 :shock: But oh my... it is a beautiful place. Loved it when I spent 2 weeks there a few years ago. Down at my end most (but not all) people swim between the lifeguard flags....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. DGS's trip was lots of fun but he's wore out and has a retreat for church this weekend on top of it. Poor Arriana has a double ear infection to go with the croup and teething. Dr gave her a week of steroids and 10 days of antibiotics.


Aaw, she really has a good dose of everything, shame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> the doll is about 9" tall. LM2 is doing ok and putting on weight.


Oh a real sweetie and the doll is lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> So happy to hear this Joy - hoping that you are feeling better soon. luv-AZ


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning! It's a cold, but fairly bright morning here and, I'm pleased to say, no snow! Luke's here today and I've to take him to Nursery this afternoon and I'm not looking forward to it as his other DG took him for the first time on Wednesday and he screamed blue murder when she left! He only goes for an hour twice a week just now and I'm sure he'll get to like it, but I'm not looking forward to leaving him. My younger DS used to howl every time I left him at Playgroup, but the leader used to say, "He may well be the loudest, but he is definitely the briefest," as he was quite happy as soon as the door closed behind me! Luke needs to mix with other children as he's only with old people (the other GM would love me, but then she's nuts anyway....another story for another day!) the rest of the week. Off now to get him dressed if I can prise him away from Curious George on the TV. TTYL


I remember my DD screaming the building down when I left her at playgroup/daycare once a week... but she stopped as soon as I left too.
I hope Luke was ok for you this time..... I can also relate to nutsy other GM :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Chin up Julie.... HUGS


Thanks for the Hugs! How are things with you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I see I said friend where I meant to say fun. Sounds like you understood anyway. How was your time and the art?


Took a couple of goes- but I sort of figured it out- It was interesting seeing what the students had chosen to exhibit- there were some very interesting things sculpted out of paper- a lot of videos using laptops etc- one most interesting piece from plastic forks glued on to a board- so one saw just the tines. Odd hearing my own voice as part of Ta'a's display. I would be interested to see next years display to see how they have matured.


----------

